# The Football Thread



## Roy

Where's John? :biggrin:


----------



## pg tips

I wondered how long b4 this thread poped up you blouse Taylor! Boro were awful, got home just as it started and watched most of it.

What about Pompey! Foggy will no doubt be crying into his beer tonight.

POSH were robbed on all accounts Forest were awful , POSH had 2 clear penalties not given and missed loads of sitters. I can't see the London Road end giving Fry anything but aggro from now until the inevitable relegation.

Not too many shocks today, Spurs were lucky to get a draw but not much else. Mrs is over the moon as the Toon won and Boro and Sunderland are out!


----------



## Roy

pg tips said:


> I wondered how long b4 this thread poped up you blouse Taylor! Boro were awful, got home just as it started and watched most of it.


 Boro were awful because United were fantastic


----------



## JoT

It's all part of the plan .... lose to United .... FA Cup is a distraction .... get the fourth spot in the league ... and win the UEFA Cup


----------



## adrian

Haven't seen a football game in years


----------



## Stan

"you blouse Taylor"

PG,

Like I'd ever call Roy a blouse :biggrin:


----------



## MarkF

Who's going to win?

I think Brazil, certainties, but today I put Â£50 on Argentina at 12-1, I had no great desire to see them win but the odds were too good, England at 9-1 put the Argie offer into perspective.







It's not the same when your team has failed to qualify







but I wish England all the best and will be cheering them on, I think it will all end in tears though.









BTW I only bet on the Grand National and the World Cup.


----------



## pg tips

wasn't impressed by tonights performance, I just said to the mrs that crouch was a right donkey and he bloody scored. I'll be saying it every 5 mins when he's playing now to see if he can do it again.

If I were a betting man, which I'm not, as a rule, I'd put my 10 bob on germany.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

pg tips said:


> wasn't impressed by tonights performance, I just said to the mrs that crouch was a right donkey and he bloody scored. I'll be saying it every 5 mins when he's playing now to see if he can do it again.
> 
> If I were a betting man, which I'm not, as a rule, I'd put my 10 bob on germany.


*Arrrgghh!! no not the ruddy world cup!!*
















Well that`s it for any even vaguely interesting telvision for the next few weeks
















BTW Paul regarding your signature, I didn`t notice any reference to a certain watch company in your post


----------



## Roger

Are England taking part this year?

If not, I suppose there is always next season.


----------



## MarkF

Been browsing for tickets, it seems 8% of tickets for the finals went to "ordinary" fans, wank!









You can still get a ticket for any game you fancy, England tickets are going for Â£500-800







I don't care what game I see but even tickets for bloody Iran's 1st stage games are going for Â£175+







I don't think I can justify the cost, bang goes another New Year Resolution.


----------



## Boxbrownie

World Cup........wots that then?









Any chance of a seperate forum for footie? That way I need never even accidently read about those overpaid clothes horses........oh never mind......I'll just wind myself up if i start


----------



## MarkF

Only half an hour to go







I can barely contain myself







Just been to Sainsburys for ginger beer, Stella and crisps, the kids have been banished from my immediate vicinity (for a month) and Carolyn is in a bad mood checking out cheaps flights to anywhere







Happy days!


----------



## jasonm

Yawn......Football schnootball......

Dull dull dull









Give me a F1 race anyday









I'll probably watch the England game (







)

Thats it.....


----------



## MarkF

Weirdo


----------



## jasonm




----------



## Roger

> Yawn......Football schnootball......
> 
> Dull dull dull


What a total waste of valuable frequency spectrum...think I'll go and watch some paint dry


----------



## MarkF

Oddball.







I might just PM you a report on every single game Roger.


----------



## Roger

it would be more interesting to PM a resume of "Today in Parliament".....probably more action


----------



## Regal325

> think I'll go and watch some paint dry


At least that would be useful!











> might just PM you a report on every single game


Oh no!! not more tedium!!

I quite like Sport, but football doesnt't really qualify as its just a game


----------



## pg tips

jasonm said:


> Give me a F1 race anyday


You can have all 16 of the bloody boring races jase! Take them away with you and throw away the key!

Germany make a promising start but their defence has more holes than my socks!


----------



## JoT

Has it started already?


----------



## Running_man

Each to their own I say. It's only four weeks every four years. I'll be painting the shed this afternoon and then maybe go to the tip or do some food shopping with the 710 while it's quiet.

Personally, I couldn't give a f*ck who wins.


----------



## JoT

Talk about a "game of two halves" .... the contrast between the first half performance and the second half non-performance was really worrying .... still what do I know abouit football? ..... England won 1-0 that's all that matters ... bring on Trinidad and Tobago


----------



## JoT

England 1 - 0 Paraguay: I thought England's first half performance was quite good, but the second half performance was very poor. Real areas of concern in my non-expert opinion are Michael Owen, he doesn't look fit, Ashley Cole also looks off his game, perhaps not surprising given his injuries this year. I thought Beckham looked good in the first half but ran out of steam in the second, Lampard and Gerrard did OK, the back four looked strong even though Cole's lack of match fitness meant he didn't support forward. My men of the match .... Peter Crouch, he gave 100% despite getting no support and was penalised constantly by the muppet of a Mexican referee and my other man of the match .... Garry Neville, in the second half he kept the team together and marshal led the back four superbly.

Sweden 0 - 0 Trinidad & Tobago: when I saw the names lined up in Swedens team, Lundberg, Ibrahimovic, Larsson etc lined up against the likes of Dwight Yorke, Shaka Hislop and a clutch of English Football League and Scottish League journeyman such as Carlos Edwards (Luton), Chris Birchall (Port Vale), Densill Theobald (Falkirk), Dennis Lawrence (Wrexham), Brent Sanch (Gillingham) as well as the T&T, US etc based players. Shaka was brilliant as was Yorke, Carlos Edwards ran his heart out .... great game









Ivory Coast 1 - 2 Argentina .... a bit more discipline at the back and a bit more luck the Elephants would have beaten Argentina. They look a very good side and gave Argentina a hell of a fright. Argentina played well and looked very strong at the back, Raquelme and Crespo were superb as well. The Dutch will be worried about facing the Elephants.


----------



## Roger

The most interesting bit ( if there is anything interesting to see) is the side-bet on which of the semi-articulate bretheren spits the most.


----------



## Mrcrowley

JoT said:


> England 1 - 0 Paraguay: I thought England's first half performance was quite good, but the second half performance was very poor. Real areas of concern in my non-expert opinion are Michael Owen, he doesn't look fit, Ashley Cole also looks off his game, perhaps not surprising given his injuries this year. I thought Beckham looked good in the first half but ran out of steam in the second, Lampard and Gerrard did OK, the back four looked strong even though Cole's lack of match fitness meant he didn't support forward. My men of the match .... Peter Crouch, he gave 100% despite getting no support and was penalised constantly by the muppet of a Mexican referee and my other man of the match .... Garry Neville, in the second half he kept the team together and marshal led the back four superbly.
> 
> Sweden 0 - 0 Trinidad & Tobago: when I saw the names lined up in Swedens team, Lundberg, Ibrahimovic, Larsson etc lined up against the likes of Dwight Yorke, Shaka Hislop and a clutch of English Football League and Scottish League journeyman such as Carlos Edwards (Luton), Chris Birchall (Port Vale), Densill Theobald (Falkirk), Dennis Lawrence (Wrexham), Brent Sanch (Gillingham) as well as the T&T, US etc based players. Shaka was brilliant as was Yorke, Carlos Edwards ran his heart out .... great game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Coast 1 - 2 Argentina .... a bit more discipline at the back and a bit more luck the Elephants would have beaten Argentina. They look a very good side and gave Argentina a hell of a fright. Argentina played well and looked very strong at the back, Raquelme and Crespo were superb as well. The Dutch will be worried about facing the Elephants.


Thanks for thay analysis JoT Motson


----------



## MarkF

JoT said:


> Ivory Coast 1 - 2 Argentina .... a bit more discipline at the back and a bit more luck the Elephants would have beaten Argentina. They look a very good side and gave Argentina a hell of a fright.


That was a classic game of footie, best game so far







The elephants suprised me, they showed no fear and took the game to one of the best teams in the world, they were great.

I think it's been a cracking start with every team playing attacking football apart from 2, Trinidad and Tobago because they were unable to, no shame there, and England because they were simply piss poor. Why on earth is Defoe not there? Any international journeyman from Carrick, Carragher, Bridges, Jenas or Hargreaves should have been sacrificed instead of Defoe, it's completely illogical.







They can only get better.



Roger said:


> The most interesting bit ( if there is anything interesting to see) is the side-bet on which of the semi-articulate bretheren spits the most.


Spit or swallow? It is always a problem Roger


----------



## Roger

> Spit or swallow? It is always a problem Roger










well yes, they are footballers, I suppose, one can only guess what they do at half-time!


----------



## JoT

Germany 1 - 0 Poland .... what a game







Germany just scraping through after scoring in the 91st minute ..... there was something more than football being played out I think .....

Germany were the better team but Poland's efforts were heroic .... best game yet


----------



## pg tips

I agree John best game I've seen so far, I didn't think germany would ever score though.


----------



## MarkF

Definitely more than footie at stake, my pal is in a bar in Poznan, the poles are in mourning. His big night out has come to an abrupt end.









I did not think it was a great game but it provided, by far, the best atmosphere. A great stadium too with none of those weird wavey coloured hoardings obscuring the first few rows of seats like at most of the other grounds. From the telly it often looks as if nobody is there.









I have watched every minute of every game and done nack all work, by July I will be bankrupt


----------



## MarkF

It's been a great World Cup so far but the stadiums are a real (to me) disappointment







It seems the optimum size providing great architecture and atmosphere is about 30-3500 capacity. All the new German stadia are dismal bowl-a-likes, I can usually pick up quickly on where a game is being played but in this tournament I have no idea.









Euro 2004 provide stunning stadia, when I saw the the new Braga home http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_menu/...municipal.shtml I nearly had to go for a wank.

I have plenty to say on Brazils blue socks and the new ball too but I'll save that for later.


----------



## Mrcrowley

MarkF said:


> It's been a great World Cup so far but the stadiums are a real (to me) disappointment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the optimum size providing great architecture and atmosphere is about 30-3500 capacity. All the new German stadia are dismal bowl-a-likes, I can usually pick up quickly on where a game is being played but in this tournament I have no idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Euro 2004 provide stunning stadia, when I saw the the new Braga home http://www.worldstadiums.com/stadium_menu/...municipal.shtml I nearly had to go for a wank.
> 
> I have plenty to say on Brazils blue socks and the new ball too but I'll save that for later.


+

No Sorry - I don't even toss over watch magazines. If football is that exciting, you need help


----------



## MarkF

When you get your Mother to look after your kids so that you can watch Tunisia V Saudi Arabia you realise you are beyond help.


----------



## MarkF

I give in, I knew I would, I'll be 56 by the time in comes back to Europe in 2018









Just booked a flight to Dusseldorf


----------



## JoT

MarkF said:


> I give in, I knew I would, I'll be 56 by the time in comes back to Europe in 2018
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just booked a flight to Dusseldorf


Eng-er-land Eng-er-land Eng-er-land Eng-er-land ..........









Nice one Mark


----------



## jasonm

Good for you mate!! Have fun


----------



## JoT

The Argies have just battered Serbia & Montenegro 6 - 0 ...... outstanding performance, the passing was as good as I have seen for a long time, the finishing was clinical by far and away the best performance of the World Cup so far ..... S&M had gone into this competition with a 13 game unbeaten run .... the World Cup favourites now?

Rodney Marsh on Talksport Radio reckons it was "the perfect game"


----------



## chrisb

Watched it online,

Argentina were awesome.

Can't see anybody beating them if they keep this up.

the second goal was stupendous, 24 passes and then the perfect shot


----------



## pg tips

was working so only heard bits on the radio but BBC I will be replaying it at 2000 on digital, just press the red button!









Mark you lucky sod, have a great time mate!


----------



## MarkF

Not so fast







I booked for next Thursday (Â£49 Jet2  ) but my business partner is kicking up a fuss, I can see why, after all I haven't done any work since June 9th when it all started







50/50 I reckon









Argentina were superb, they have got to be favourites after that display.

I thought the Ivory Coast played Holland of the pitch, they were really unfortunate to meet the Argies and the Dutch, those displays would have seen them qualify from most other groups.


----------



## JoT

Go Black Stars







..... they battered the Czechs ..... I don't know how they only managed to win 2-0


----------



## MarkF

JoT said:


> I don't know how they only managed to win 2-0


The phrase "Couldn't hit a cow's arse with a banjo" could have been invented for those guys.









They were excellnet although everything that could go wrong for the Czechs, did.

I think an African team will win the next world cup, people have said this for years but they now have players sprinkled around Europe's top clubs (Ghana have a world class midfield) and they have no fear. Ghana defended a one goal lead by trying to score a second, wonderful


----------



## JoT

MarkF said:


> I think an African team will win the next world cup


I might give "Paddypower" a call ... that might be worth a Â£50 punt









Ghana, Cote d'Ivoire and Nigeria are very good teams, Nigeria are probably the best even though they missed out on the World Cup









In Southern and Central Africa things football still has quite a long way to go to catch the big three from West Africa, ironically South Africa suffers internationally because it has the best developed domestic league, there are no overseas players in the current South African squad, probably explains why they have only won seven games out of the twenty three they have played in the last two years.

It is a shame Cote d'Ivoire are out as they looked a really exciting team, I suppose with Argentina and Holland in their group it was inevitable ... fingers crossed for Italy and the Black Stars to beat the USA (sorry cousins!) and Italy to beat the Czechs







then we will see Ghana versus Brazil .... now that would be a game to watch!


----------



## pg tips

France 1 S Korea 1










This is an even better result that the Azuri failing to beat 9 men USA.

Go Togo Go, lets see the French get dumped out of the world cup again


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> France 1 S Korea 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an even better result that the Azuri failing to beat 9 men USA.
> 
> Go Togo Go, lets see the French get dumped out of the world cup again










brilliant


----------



## MarkF

Bring England home, they are spoiling my world cup! Spain passed the ball more in 5 mins, any 5 mins, than England did in 90, they are dismal, it's pathetic, how difficult can it be to pass to somebody in the same coloured shirt?

Piss poor Equador next, how lucky can you get? Maybe they will win it







for football's sake, I hope not.









2 great moments, Joe Coles wonder goal and Sweden's second







I nearly pissed my pants


----------



## pg tips

come off it Mark, they had 10, maybe 15 minutes when they looked almost like they knew how to play!

All I can say is it is an improvement and on todays performances thank **** we are top of the group. We wouldn't have stood any hope against Germany.


----------



## thorpey69

Dismal play,do they want this or not??,our defence is piss poor .im gutted i watched that rubbish.


----------



## JoT

Defence was very shaky in the second half ... once Rio Ferdinand went off it all seemed to fall apart









Owen's knee injury seems to be serious, in slow motion you could see the joint "shift"









Poor performances by: Beckham, Lampard, Robinson, Terry, Campbell, Crouch

Positives: I thought Owen Hargreaves played well, Joe Cole played well for 60 minutes, Ashley Cole played well for 30 minutes







and Rooney lasted just over an hour.

Overall it was a better performance than the previous two games, despite the defensive glitches ..... but did look dismal in comparison to some of the cracking games that have been on this week.


----------



## MarkF

JoT said:


> Defence was very shaky in the second half ... once Rio Ferdinand went off it all seemed to fall apart
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Owen's knee injury seems to be serious, in slow motion you could see the joint "shift"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Poor performances by: Beckham, Lampard, Robinson, Terry, Campbell, Crouch
> 
> Positives: I thought Owen Hargreaves played well, Joe Cole played well for 60 minutes, Ashley Cole played well for 30 minutes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Rooney lasted just over an hour.
> 
> Overall it was a better performance than the previous two games, despite the defensive glitches ..... but did look dismal in comparison to some of the cracking games that have been on this week.


Campbell made a great saving tackle. I didn't like to look at Owen's slow mo, all the weight went the wrong way, he looks gone.

I agree with your poor performances, Robinson has been ***** from game one, he makes every average save look spectacular and every ball he has no right to get he doesn't. James's best attribute is making saves when you think the ball is "in". Bring back James!

Owen Hargreaves did play well, which makes the selection of Carrick and Jenas before Defoe look even crazier since Owen's injury. Just what are Carrick, Jenas and Bridges there for?


----------



## scottishcammy

Could be worse, you could have this man in your side......


----------



## pg tips

Owen is OUT! For 5 months!

Glenn Roder will be well pissed off.

I bet liverpool are so relieved they never signed him.


----------



## pg tips

If you've got digital put BBC3 on

Australia vs Croatia, Fantastic 1st half so far!


----------



## jasonm

What?









Miss Big Brother??

Are you mad??


----------



## pg tips

you're only watching BB because of the silicone


----------



## pg tips

did no one watch Australia v Croatia.

What a game, what a twat of a ref, Bring on the Azuri


----------



## foztex

pg tips said:


> did no one watch Australia v Croatia.
> 
> What a game, what a twat of a ref, Bring on the Azuri


watched it in the bar of my hotel in Auz this morning. I am not a fan of soccer but it was a great game. I am so glad they drew as the goalie is of Croatian decent, was decidedly butter fingered at times and I am sure would have been crucified in the press had the Aussies lost.

Andy


----------



## raketakat

The Germans are going to win it  .


----------



## MarkF

raketakat said:


> The Germans are going to win it  .


The momentum is building









Tonight, whaaaaaah! what a game nearly 2 hours of football heaven and 15 mins left.







Even though I have Â£50 on the Argies I want Mexico to win, they have shown great spirit taking the game to superior opponents from the off, a fantastic game.


----------



## PhilM

The games yesterday were really good, I just hope that we can turn it on when the whistle goes in 10 mins









Come on England!!


----------



## Ibrahombre

PhilM said:


> The games yesterday were really good, I just hope that we can turn it on when the whistle goes in 10 mins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Come on England!!


I agree,"Come on England",otherwise lets have Our excuses ready:-

1.The Players were not well/had the shits.

2.The Ball wasn't quite right/Or other equipment failure.

3.The grass wasn't the one we're used to playing on.

4.The referee was biased.

5.It was too hot.

6.Our players are still developing.

The time for excuses is over these Guys have to deliver simple as that.


----------



## PhilM

I dont bloody believe it we won







What a great free kick from the captain himself about time we did something special.

Fingers crossed for the next round!!!


----------



## Griff

raketakat said:


> The Germans are going to win it  .


Yep..........I think so!!!









Cold, clinical, fit, powerful, and know how and when to do it at the right time.

They beat Sweden easy. They beat Equador 3-0. We win 1-0 with an element of good luck on the free kick.

The sight of it going in even made Beckham sick with shock














!!!

They Germans are likely to win it with ease!!!





















, but I hope not!!!


----------



## MarkF

MarkF said:


> Who's going to win?
> 
> I think Brazil, certainties, but today I put Â£50 on Argentina at 12-1,


*******!







Why take Riquelme off? He has the ball 90% of the time Argentina are in possession, everthing goes through him, he dictates the style and tempo. Went he went they were a shambles within minutes.

I "knew" the Argies were going to win this cup and I already had a watch in mind.


----------



## Alas

Agree with the Riquelme comment as he runs the team. If you are going to take him off surely he should have been replaced with Messi.

Coach was punished for being negative


----------



## Stan

Nice penalty skills Germany. 

Just aim and kick the shinola out of it with some bottle. Nice job.


----------



## JoT

Typical response from the Argentinians at the end of the game .... can't say I am sorry to see the back of the cheating and rolling around.

You just knew the Germans were going to win the penalty shoot-out ..... when didn't they win one?


----------



## MarkF

Waaaaah!







What a game!

I sat down expecting a depressing defensive tactical battle between 2 teams paralysed with the fear of losing. I would not have bet 1 penny on Germany and Italy going hammer and tongs at each other for 2 hours, god knows how it stopped 0-0 for so long.









I think the Italians were worthy winners but I felt sorry for Germany, which is a first, best game of the World Cup so far and definitely the best refereeing performance, 10 out of 10 to whoever that was.

So.......Germany are out and Ian knows nothing about football.


----------



## mattjg01

I agree Mark, fantastic game easily one of the best of the Cup. And what a climax. For once I was actually supporting Italy as I didn't want to see Germany win.

That fella Grosso deserved a goal. He played fantastic all night and it was a quality finish.

Now just hoping for a France victory tonight to knock that smug look off Ronaldo's face. Can't believe I'm rooting for France!

Matt


----------



## raketakat

MarkF said:


> So.......Germany are out and Ian knows nothing about football.


Schweinhund







.

It has been a pleasant surprise to me how well Germany have played with a frankly mediocre team. I never thought I'd be willing them to win







.

France or Italy? Who cares? Interest has gone







.


----------



## pauluspaolo

mattjg01 said:


> I agree Mark, fantastic game easily one of the best of the Cup. And what a climax. For once I was actually supporting Italy as I didn't want to see Germany win.
> 
> That fella Grosso deserved a goal. He played fantastic all night and it was a quality finish.
> 
> Now just hoping for a France victory tonight to knock that smug look off Ronaldo's face. Can't believe I'm rooting for France!
> 
> Matt


I agree in that it was a fantastic game last night - definitely the best match of the tournament so far & the ref was excellent. If only all the matches so far played had been to this standard - a classic game & I'm glad I watched it.

I'd like France to beat the cheating scumbags Portugal tonight - I'd love to be a fly on the wall when Rooney meets Ronaldo for the first time when they both get back to Old Trafford























I'll be watching the final on sunday & I'd like to see Italy lift the trophy (as I really don't like the French







)


----------



## chrisb

Keeping my fingers crossed...

I've got France in the sweepstake


----------



## Roger

> (as I really don't like the French


Ha!! and I thought it was only me!!









Reminds me of my 6th Form school visits to Twickenham for the England/France internationals....

We had a teacher who taught us the really rude words to the french national anthem.....

First line was:-

" ou est le papier?" or translated....where is the toilet paper??

the rest is mostly long forgotten









I now cannot hear the first few bars of their anthem without seeing sh*t paper!

Happy days


----------



## Mrcrowley

PORTUGAL GOT BEAT!

WHAT JOY!

Saddo Ronaldo falling deliberately in box in desperate attempt to get a penalty.

Sad pastic winker


----------



## jasonm

Is it still on then?


----------



## MarkF

A spectacular dive by Henry considering the minimal contact







Then France thought it was a great idea to do nothing except "kill" the game. Well they can f**k right off, IMO they have an obligation to entertain me, Portugal were by far the better team and me and my family will be supporting Italy in the final.


----------



## Mrcrowley

MarkF said:


> A spectacular dive by Henry considering the minimal contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then France thought it was a great idea to do nothing except "kill" the game. Well they can f**k right off, IMO they have an obligation to entertain me, Portugal were by far the better team and me and my family will be supporting Italy in the final.


That's fair enough. As long as Portugal got their just desserts.


----------



## Roger

To badly quote the SAS Motto :-

" Who Cares Who Wins "


----------



## oldfogey

MarkF said:


> A spectacular dive by Henry considering the minimal contact
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then France thought it was a great idea to do nothing except "kill" the game. Well they can f**k right off, IMO they have an obligation to entertain me, Portugal were by far the better team and me and my family will be supporting Italy in the final.


We all have our opinions! The Portugese have elevated diving and pressuring the ref to an art form and the match ended with Scolari haranguing the ref on the pitch, which indicates the culture he sponsors in that team. If you've ever watched Portugese domestic matches you'll know this is the way they and their referees play the game. Henry went down after being caught twice, once clearly after he had played the ball.

What does upset me is the whole culture of "let's play the ref", not the ball, that has been reinforced in this tournament. Both France (Henry's face clutching that led to the free kick in the quarter-final) and Italy (the penalty against Australia) got to the final by cheating. Not a single yellow has been shown for diving. The culture this sets up as the approved way of playing football for the the world to watch is something we'll continue to suffer from for years.


----------



## MarkF

oldfogey said:


> Henry went down after being caught twice, once clearly after he had played the ball.


He went down clearly after the ball had gone too







In Rugby it would be termed a "double movement"!



oldfogey said:


> What does upset me is the whole culture of "let's play the ref", not the ball, that has been reinforced in this tournament. Both France (Henry's face clutching that led to the free kick in the quarter-final) and Italy (the penalty against Australia) got to the final by cheating. Not a single yellow has been shown for diving. The culture this sets up as the approved way of playing football for the the world to watch is something we'll continue to suffer from for years.


Totally agree, once the group matches had gone and things got serious the fun went out the window and professionlism crept in. My american uncle thinks "laying down for a bit" is part of the rules, it stinks, I'd like every player who stops down for more than 10 seconds to be sin-binned for 5 minutes, cheating would soon stop.


----------



## oldfogey

Mark, Carvalho admits he brought Henry down:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...in_page_id=1892


----------



## MarkF

oldfogey said:


> Mark, Carvalho admits he brought Henry down:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/arti...in_page_id=1892


No, that was the headline, Carvalho was quoted as saying "he made contact", massive difference in my book. I don't think Henry behaved any better than the Italian falling over then Aussie, they both sought contact and made the most of it.


----------



## PhilM

Well 3:0 to Germany and so far not a single tear from our friend Ronaldo














Come on!!!


----------



## JoT

Interesting to see the celbrations for the German team









Finishing third would not have been celebrated by the Germans in the past ...... how times have changed.


----------



## JoT

Great .... 7 minutes into the final and Henry pretends he has been badly injured, then France get a penalty after the French winger throws himself to the floor









Shite









Come on Italy !!!


----------



## JoT

1 - 1


----------



## MarkF

Good game so far, the French are a shambles at the back from every dead ball situation. can't see anything other than an Italian victory









The ref is doing great, not blowing for any fouls unless thay are 100% blatant, I would suspect he is under "special" instructions after the last few games.


----------



## pg tips

My daughter drew Italy in the school sweep stakes at the begining of the competition, no money involved, they linked it to a Geography project she had to find where Italy was on the map, draw the flag and list a number of facts etc (she's only 7).

The school have promised those who drew the winning team a prize and my brother promised her a tenner if they win.

caitlin was down stairs watching the start and I was upstairs listening to 5 live whilst doing some jobs. When Malouda dived and the ref gave the penalty all I could here was Caitlin screaming

*"He never touched him!"*


----------



## Alas

pg tips said:


> caitlin was down stairs watching the start and I was upstairs listening to 5 live whilst doing some jobs. When Malouda dived and the ref gave the penalty all I could here was Caitlin screaming
> 
> *"He never touched him!"*


At least she never prefixed "touched" with F******


----------



## JoT

Quote from Jim Proudfoot on Talksport "France, kicked in the Gauls by Zidane"







:lol:


----------



## Mrcrowley

Best team won - and I didn't watch it!

Followed it on NTL though.


----------



## pg tips

Well I don't think the best team on the night or even overall in the competition won but I don't care because the French lost









What was ZZ thinking of, htf did he think it wouldn't be seen by a camera somewhere?

Caitlin will be chuffed to bits when I tell her in the morning!


----------



## Mrcrowley

pg tips said:


> Well I don't think the best team on the night or even overall in the competition won but I don't care because the French lost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What was ZZ thinking of, htf did he think it wouldn't be seen by a camera somewhere?
> 
> Caitlin will be chuffed to bits when I tell her in the morning!


Congrats to Caitlin!


----------



## jasonm

Bugger.......

I made it to 08.28 this morning without knowing who won the World Cup









I dont even know who came second









Damn local news spoiled it for me


----------



## JoT

It has been a forgettable World Cup marred by cheating (or "simulation" as FIFA prefers to call it) and mediocre football.

Roll on the REAL World Cup ........ RWC07


----------



## K.I.T.T.

The only thing that you need to know is that france lost!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Hawk

JoT said:


> It has been a forgettable World Cup ....


Aren't they all?  Can we get back to watches now?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Silver Hawk said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a forgettable World Cup ....
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't they all?  Can we get back to watches now?
Click to expand...

With you all the way on that one Paul


----------



## MarkF

I already have World Cup hangover, I'm depressed, deflated, my life feels empty, I don't know how I'll get through till the next one starts.


----------



## philjopa

MarkF said:


> I already have World Cup hangover, I'm depressed, deflated, my life feels empty, I don't know how I'll get through till the next one starts.


Ne'er mind - only 2 years till the St George's flags are flying again for Euro 2008!


----------



## Roger

Now, at long last....terrestrial TV views can get back to repeats of repeats,,

which are somewhat less boring than World Cup Football (or should that be Synchronised Diving?)


----------



## JoT

What's happened to Leeds? Rumour has it that Souness will be the new manager .....







local derbies next season = Doncatser and Bradford?


----------



## Mrcrowley

JoT said:


> What's happened to Leeds? Rumour has it that Souness will be the new manager .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> local derbies next season = Doncatser and Bradford?


Leeds is OK John thanks - well right as it will ever be.

As for the football team - who gives a sh.............


----------



## scottishcammy

Souness.......


----------



## JoT

Mrcrowley said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's happened to Leeds? Rumour has it that Souness will be the new manager .....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> local derbies next season = Doncatser and Bradford?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leeds is OK John thanks - well right as it will ever be.
> 
> As for the football team - who gives a sh.............
Click to expand...

I am glad you qualified that by saying "right as it will ever be"









Like your new girl Cammy


----------



## pg tips

It's absolutly dire. Roumour has it they can't afford to pay a manager, they are still paying the last 4 they sacked! Souness will be no help imho, look at what he did (or didn't do) at Newcastle!

I hear Ridsdale has taken over at Cardiff from Sam Haman, watch them be relegated with us!


----------



## MarkF

I was worried when they sacked Blackwell, he was doing great







But things are looking even better now







A lot of my friends support Leeds and I remember bring up the money issue when they were buying all the attacking talent in the UK, they took the piss. Who's laughing now?









They have a long long road back, there will be no easy way out of the mess they are in, the next manager will *have* to the right guy otherwise they *will* go down for the simple reason there are not 3 teams worse than them in the Championship. They are uselss in defence and have a midfield devoid of talent, on the bright side they do have some real attacking quality with Cresswell, Healy and the vastly underrated Robbie Blake, I want them to suffer but I don't really want them to go down.


----------



## pg tips

Yorkshire football is in a right hole at the moment isn't it.

Sheffield Utd 17th in the premiership then you have Wednesday, Barnsley and Leeds 20,21 and 23 in the championship!

I know it's never been good, but has it ever been this bad?


----------



## Mrcrowley

pg tips said:


> Yorkshire football is in a right hole at the moment isn't it.
> 
> Sheffield Utd 17th in the premiership then you have Wednesday, Barnsley and Leeds 20,21 and 23 in the championship!
> 
> I know it's never been good, but has it ever been this bad?


Not disagreeing with you PG - that it's never been good.

However I have it from a good source that Leeds_*were*_ a good team once upon a time - even league champions? Many, Many, Many,.........

moons ago though.


----------



## pg tips

Leeds were indeed the last winners of the old division one before the premiership started beating Man U by 4 points. The table is interesting reading from that year.

Wednesday 3rd, Blades 9th! Man City were 5th, Notts Forest (remember them) were 8th, Palace 10th, QPR 11th, Wimbledon 13th, Chelsea 14th Oldham 17th!


----------



## JoT

Interesting list PG









Hated Leeds in the late 60's early 70's ... they were just too good ... Bremner, Giles, Charlton, Hunter, Lorimer, Clarke, Cooper and not forgetting Don Revie the archetypal manager in sheepskin coat


----------



## limey

eeey ooop, did someone say Oldham???

Up the 'Latics!!!!

And wouldn't you know I missed it all. Bugger.

Martin the Roughyed

Owdham born and Owdham bred,

Strong in t'arm and thick in t'head.


----------



## pg tips

JoT said:


> Interesting list PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hated Leeds in the late 60's early 70's ... they were just too good ... Bremner, Giles, Charlton, Hunter, Lorimer, Clarke, Cooper and not forgetting Don Revie the archetypal manager in sheepskin coat


The "good" old days!


----------



## MarkF

That team introduced nothing but negative things into football. Weren't they famous for coming second? Their worst crime though was wearing silly numbered sock tassles and horrible Stylo boots.


----------



## pg tips

The numbered sock tassles were a great innovation Mark, It meant you could see who was breaking your leg!









They def' were the team that should have won more, losing to Man U on goal difference was probably the most famous of nearly's! (1964-5 season)

Look at their record from 64-5 thro to 73-4 though! Won the league twice and 2nd 5 times and won the FA cup once and losing finalists a futher 3 times! Not to mention their european record during that time.

From Wikipedia

*The treble that never happened*

In 1970, Leeds chased the historic "treble" of League championship, FA Cup and European Cup, which had not been achieved before in the English game - indeed, this was the first season when any team had come close. However, it turned into a tragic season for Bremner and his team-mates when Leeds ended up with nothing - losing the League title to Everton., the FA Cup final after a particularly violent replay against Chelsea, and the European Cup semi-final to Celtic., a team Bremner supported with a passion.



*Football League First Division/FA Premier League*
Champions 1968-69, 1973-74, 1991-92

Runners-up 1964-65, 1965-66, 1969-70, 1970-71, 1971-72


*FA Cup*
Winners 1972

Runners-up 1965, 1970, 1973




*European Honours*


*Inter-Cities Fairs Cup/UEFA Cup*
Winners 1968, 1971

Finalists 1967


*Inter-Cities Fairs Cup Trophy Play-Off (1971) - Runners-Up*
_(Decided who kept the trophy when the competition was replaced by the UEFA Cup)_




*European Cup/UEFA Champions League*
Finalists 1975



*European Cup Winners' Cup*
Finalists 1973


----------



## JoT

A lot of runner's up I see







still a pretty impressive record though, better than the Boro's "honours"









League Cup winners 2003-04; runners up 1996-97, 1997-98

UEFA Cup runners up 2005-06

FA Cup runners up 1996-97;

Football League First Division (new) champions 1994-95; runners up 1997-98

Football League Second Division (old) champions 1926-27, 1928-29, 1973-74; runners up 1901-02, 1991-92

Football League Third Division (old) runners up 1966-67, 1986-87

FA Amateur Cup winners 1894-95, 1897-98

Anglo-Scottish Cup winners 1976

Zenith Data Systems Cup Runners up 1990

What the hell is the Zenith Data Systems Cup


----------



## pg tips

Looking at that picture of Billy anyone know what size his feet were, they look huge for such a short fella.

His autobiography


----------



## Mrcrowley

JoT said:


> Interesting list PG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hated Leeds in the late 60's early 70's ... they were just too good ... Bremner, Giles, Charlton, Hunter, Lorimer, Clarke, Cooper and not forgetting Don Revie the archetypal manager in sheepskin coat


Too _good_???


----------



## pg tips

Wise & Poyet had got a hell of a job on their hands. Losing at Elland Rd to Southend is hopefully as bad as it's gonna get, here's looking for 21st or higher.

If the Blades and the 3 yorkshire teams in the championship all get relegated this season it will leave Yorkshire football in it's worst state for years.


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> Wise & Poyet had got a hell of a job on their hands. Losing at Elland Rd to Southend is hopefully as bad as it's gonna get, here's looking for 17th or higher.


At least Southend are in the same division









It will be interesting to see if Wise can turn it around ..... I am not convinced he can


----------



## pg tips

What concerns me is the Bates / Chelsea connection. Is Ken trying to build a 90's Chelsea at Elland Rd?

We'll end up with a nice hotel that no one uses and sod all else apart from a load of dogey financed debt!

I bet it won't be long before the sale of Elland Rd raises it's ugly head again!


----------



## mrteatime

being a west ham fan living in york it pains me GREATLY to see leeds in there current position.


----------



## JoT

What was the score in tonights game PG ??


----------



## pg tips

Hey we are 21st!







If we end p there I'll be happy

As for last nights game









Wisey has got his work cut out.


----------



## raketakat

Barnsley are doing really well







.

I'm surprised nobody has put the boot in when I'm down 







.


----------



## pg tips

If you get a point tonight against Derby you'll go above us Ian 

And pigs might fly


----------



## raketakat

Barnsley 3 Leeds United 2

Sounds like I missed a good one







.

I was barred from going by the boss. A Leeds fan once spat at me and I had an uncharacteristic "loss of temper" episode














.

She thought I might want "afters"














.


----------



## JoT

I hope Leeds manages to stay in the Championship ..... so the Boro will still have a local derby next season


----------



## pg tips

My own fault i guess after starting a thread laughing at Sunderland (who are now 4th







) but it looks like the mighty whites are doomed, even barnsley are winning away so what hope have we!

Mate just sent me this, *******! (for those who don't know leeds shirt sponsers are "bet 24")


----------



## Alas

I watched a programme about the Revie team the other night. Jeez they were a hard bunch with no small amount of skill in the team. Found it a bit strange Revie giving them all a soap rubdown every Thursday to relax them


----------



## Griff

The word I had in mind wasn't strange, but kinky.

Turned out as I recall he wasn't too straight in other regards!!!

The team I'm routing for at the moment is Accrington Stanley. Hope they manage to survive the league


----------



## Griff

pg tips said:


> Looking at that picture of Billy anyone know what size his feet were, they look huge for such a short fella.
> 
> His autobiography


Yes, and the ******* certainly put his foot in it for Brian Clough didn't he!!!!


----------



## pg tips

My Dad's a Stanley "fan" Griff (in the loosest sense of the word I suppose), he hadn't seen them play for years and years but this year as they are in the same division as peterborough he went to see them when they came here. I think he's going up there on the club bus in April to see them again!


----------



## MarkF

Oh happy days







I had nearly forgotten about Birmingham, Bournmouth, Odsal (Starting a fire at Bradford for god's sake!) but it all came back to me when I heard about the child abuse chants at Cardiff directed at David Jones family. Relegation could never be more deserved.

On a lighter note.









"20 years ago the City Gent produced "Glory, glory Leeds United" followed by a painstaking update "Everything you ever wanted to know about Super Leeds" for those occasions when words fail to express!

I've been persuaded to produce a much needed update which is "diligent and exacting" and "Everything you ever wanted to know about the not so massive club that was Super L666ds" goes on sale for the first time at the Millwall F.A.cup game at VP tonight.

As before, the booklet contains *36 blank pages* and is an ideal xmas present for the L666ds United supporter in your life. The cost is a mere Â£1 and is available from the Surridge shop and various CG sellers around the ground."


----------



## limey

pg tips said:


> ...The table is interesting reaging from that year.
> 
> ... Oldham 17th!


Woooooo, up the Oldham!!!!

EDIT:

Bloody daft idiot. Didn't realise I had already posted in this thread. My excuse is I was up at 6 this morning, and at 3, and at 12, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## pg tips

Well I think that's it, (I know MarkF is awaiting our demise) a win at Southend today was essential imho, we got a last minute equaliser but not enough I fear. If we had have won by 3 and QPR lost we;d be 20th









Despite Leicester letting QPR beating them tody I think they and those above are safe so it's just these 7 to battle it out

P GD PTS

18Burnley 37 -5 41

19Hull 39 -17 41

20Barnsley 39 -24 41

21QPR 38 -14 40

22Southend 39 -19 39

23Luton 39 -20 36

24Leeds 39 -25 36

Looking at the run in there is little hope, only Burnley in the bottom 7. My brother supports Ipswich, if loosing to them sends us down I'll never here the last of it.

*Saturday, 31 March 2007 *Leeds v Preston,

*Saturday, 07 April 2007 *Leeds v Plymouth,

*Monday, 09 April 2007 *Colchester v Leeds,

*Saturday, 14 April 2007 *Leeds v Burnley,

*Saturday, 21 April 2007 *Southampton v Leeds,

*Saturday, 28 April 2007 *Leeds v Ipswich,

*Sunday, 06 May 2007 *Derby v Leeds,

I know Man City came back from the 3rd flight to get back in the premership but I don't think LUFC will survive relegation!


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> Well I think that's it, (I know MarkF is awaiting our demise) a win at Southend today was essential imho, we got a last minute equaliser but not enough I fear. If we had have won by 3 and QPR lost we;d be 20th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know Man City came back from the 3rd flight to get back in the premership but I don't think LUFC will survive relegation!


What's all this *we* business, I though you were a boy of the Fens? Bloody glory seeker, get yourself down to London Road where you should have been all along.









I saw the highlights and it looked like L***ds were lucky to get a draw and you are right, that is a hard run in. The poisened dwarf has to go for broke and if he does then you have goals in the team with Cresswell, Healey and Blake, I think that's your only chance.

As for going down, sometimes you have to hit rock bottom to start again. Leeds will be ok. Bradfrod have had 7 seasons crap season on the bounce, each more depressing then the one before. It seems like yesterday when we were beating Chelsea and Arsenal at Valley Parade but now we are about to get relegated to the basement







It's where it all started for me and I can''t wait to go back, you glory seekers won't understand but we have to go back there to get started again.


----------



## pg tips

MarkF said:


> What's all this *we* business, I though you were a boy of the Fens? Bloody glory seeker, get yourself down to London Road where you should have been all along.












Growing up here in the 70's you hardly got any "cred" off your mates supporting POSH!







We had to chose someone, at the time (Bremner Lorimer Clarke) Leeds were one of the top teams so I went for them, other mates of the era chose Derby, Wolves, Stoke, Leicester and Ipswich because they were all doing well and were not Northern or London clubs, (I was somewhat vilified for picking a club from the frozen north) funny as they are all outside the top flight now (although Derby might be back next season)

London road are having a free open day today, I lost my love of that place when the racists took over the london road end terrace (in fact iI lost my love for Leeds and football in general during that era). It may be somewhat different at POSH these days and they are trying to be a familiy club again, who knows I might try it out again soon.


----------



## pg tips

It's weekends like this that build your hopes up, only hope they don't get struck down again!

Leeds beat 4th place Preston last night magnificent last minute winner by NI hero Healey (about time he started scoring in a white shirt).

Then today Luton & Burnley draw, Southend (beaten 4-0 by Hull), QPR & Barnsley all lose!

So the whites are 23rd and climbing and if results go our way a win against Plymouth, who got hammered today, could see us safe


----------



## pg tips

pg tips said:


> So the whites are 23rd and climbing and if results go our way a win against Plymouth,........ could see us safe










21st and climbing, Barnsley back down in the zone!


----------



## pg tips

I know you are all gripped by this thrilling climax to the season!

One step forward, two steps back







Leeds throw away a lead again and Barnsley win! (against B'ham







)

22nd







with 4 games to go, looks like QPR and Burnley are safe but Hull & Leicester are back in the mix.


----------



## JoT

Being a Smoggie it might seem a strange thing for me to say, but I hope Leeds escape the drop


----------



## MarkF

I hope that they go down







But we won't be playing them if they do


----------



## raketakat

Oh dear.


----------



## MarkF

What a wonderful end to the season, I am off to the pub to celebrate.









My beloved Bantams down too, Arsenal to Accrington in 6 seasons, that will take some beating.









Hi Ian, hope you are feeling better.


----------



## Guest

JoT said:


> A lot of runner's up I see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still a pretty impressive record though, better than the Boro's "honours"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> League Cup winners 2003-04; runners up 1996-97, 1997-98
> 
> UEFA Cup runners up 2005-06
> 
> FA Cup runners up 1996-97;
> 
> Football League First Division (new) champions 1994-95; runners up 1997-98
> 
> Football League Second Division (old) champions 1926-27, 1928-29, 1973-74; runners up 1901-02, 1991-92
> 
> Football League Third Division (old) runners up 1966-67, 1986-87
> 
> FA Amateur Cup winners 1894-95, 1897-98
> 
> Anglo-Scottish Cup winners 1976
> 
> Zenith Data Systems Cup Runners up 1990
> 
> What the hell is the Zenith Data Systems Cup


Im a big Leeds fan and more gutted going down than losing that last poljot alarm,Champio







ns league one minute ..........


----------



## pg tips

raketakat said:


> Oh dear.


I'm gutted Ian, my Ipswich supporting brother is gloating no doubt!

A bad end to a bad season









Can't believe Bradford's turn of fortune Mark! Who knows the whites might be with you this time next year!

Performance of the season has to go to Gretna! 3rd Championship on the trot, the "Wimbldon" of Scottish fitba!


----------



## raketakat

pg tips said:


> I'm gutted Ian, my Ipswich supporting brother is gloating no doubt!


Look on the bright side. You'll have a promotion to celebrate next season. It amazes me when clubs with large fan bases such as Leeds and Sheffield Wednesday go so wrong.

The Reds have managed to cling on by their fingertips.


----------



## raketakat

MarkF said:


> Hi Ian, hope you are feeling better.


Thanks Mark.


----------



## pg tips

Griff said:


> The team I'm routing for at the moment is Accrington Stanley. Hope they manage to survive the league


They are safe Griff









I'm looking forward to the Leeds v Millwall fixtures next season







If Wisey is still there it will be interesting!

Nice to see the fans were well behaved yesterday :roleyes:

From BBC

A pitch invasion and 30-minute delay followed before the match could finish.

Referee Michael Jones had led the players from the field with several minutes of time added on still to play.

And when the players came back onto the field to see out the game, referee Jones blew for full-time within a minute and promptly sprinted for the tunnel.

Football League spokesman John Nagle on the crowd trouble:

"These actions by a minority of Leeds supporters could have serious consequences for the club."

"Clearly, passions will run high at this stage of the season.

"However, it is deplorable for supporters to enter the field of play at any time.

Leeds boss Dennis Wise

"It's a sad enough day as it is. I don't want to talk about the pitch invasion."

Ipswich manager Jim Magilton:

"It was a shambolic but brave decision to come back out.

"I was involved in something similar at West Ham when the game was called off. This one should have been called off.

"It was a poor decision. The players were worried about going back out. If any of them had got hurt, I would have been knocking on the referee's door."


----------



## MarkF

It's just been announced on BBC Radio Leeds that LUFC is expected to go into administration within the next few days.









That means a 10 point deduction for the start of next season and zero chance of a quick return to the Championship. Relegated, Bates as Chairman, the poisoned dwarf as manager, relegation and now administration, how can things possibly get any better than this?









Another celebration might be in order.


----------



## bowie

MarkF said:


> It's just been announced on BBC Radio Leeds that LUFC is expected to go into administration within the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means a 10 point deduction for the start of next season and zero chance of a quick return to the Championship. Relegated, Bates as Chairman, the poisoned dwarf as manager, relegation and now administration, how can things possibly get any better than this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another celebration might be in order.


can it get any worse, 4 teams that i always look for results,sunderland,leeds utd,hartlepool,and halifax town my home team were i was born glad they did not go out of the confrence.

bowie


----------



## mad_librarian

apparently any 10 pt deduction will occur THIS season if the club go into administration before season end, and seeing that relegation is already all but confirmed this can be seen as a smart/sly move....


----------



## MarkF

mad_librarian said:


> apparently any 10 pt deduction will occur THIS season if the club go into administration before season end, and seeing that relegation is already all but confirmed this can be seen as a smart/sly move....


Hmmm, there ought to be a law against manipulating rules to suit yourself.







I can't see the league standing for that, if Leeds got away with it then every club down or likely to go down would go into admin and, bob's your uncle, start the next season debt free. I can't believe it is that simple.

Even so, I do know you can't start a season in admin so they do not have much time to go into and get out of it, it can be a long legal process. I hope so anyway.









Bowie, yes I was glad to see Halifax stop up, I reckon 15% of their home gates are Bradford supporters. They have a good management team in Wilder and Jacobs with a very young squad and I think they will do very well next year.


----------



## limey

MarkF said:


> It's just been announced on BBC Radio Leeds that LUFC is expected to go into administration within the next few days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means a 10 point deduction for the start of next season and zero chance of a quick return to the Championship. Relegated, Bates as Chairman, the poisoned dwarf as manager, relegation and now administration, how can things possibly get any better than this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another celebration might be in order.


Well, as Yazz sang back in the 80's, "The only way is up"


----------



## mad_librarian

Or as the Quo would have it "Down, Down, deeper and down"....

I'll get me Toon scarf......


----------



## pg tips

There is nothing right about this.

Bates forms a new company, puts the old company into administration and then imediatly gets the administrators to allow the new company to buy the old company!

A dodgey Londoner doing his dodgey deals at Yorkshires finest. No wonder the fans are turning against hm and his lackies!

10 points duely deducted so at least next year will be a clean start but having to pay off Â£35m of debt before any investment can begin is not going to be easy!

We may be down in the basement with you soon Mark!


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> There is nothing right about this.
> 
> Bates forms a new company, puts the old company into administration and then imediatly gets the administrators to allow the new company to buy the old company!
> 
> A dodgey Londoner doing his dodgey deals at Yorkshires finest. No wonder the fans are turning against hm and his lackies!
> 
> 10 points duely deducted so at least next year will be a clean start but having to pay off Â£35m of debt before any investment can begin is not going to be easy!
> 
> We may be down in the basement with you soon Mark!


Yes, the whole thing stinks, it's not as if Leeds could lose any love though







Rotherham and Sheff Wed could also have manipulated the rules but did not, credit to them. My main concern is that Leeds and the FA have now given the green light to any club in financial trouble and about to go down to take the 10 points deduction and administration route, that is not good.









Leeds do not have much time though, they have to exit administration and shaft, sorry, come to an agreement with their creditors before the next season. That won't be easy and they will find that some of their creditors, particularly the contracted players will play hard ball.

It's a sorry time for football, Leeds and West ham have no dignity.


----------



## JoT

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing right about this.
> 
> Bates forms a new company, puts the old company into administration and then imediatly gets the administrators to allow the new company to buy the old company!
> 
> A dodgey Londoner doing his dodgey deals at Yorkshires finest. No wonder the fans are turning against hm and his lackies!
> 
> 10 points duely deducted so at least next year will be a clean start but having to pay off Â£35m of debt before any investment can begin is not going to be easy!
> 
> We may be down in the basement with you soon Mark!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the whole thing stinks, it's not as if Leeds could lose any love though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotherham and Sheff Wed could also have manipulated the rules but did not, credit to them. My main concern is that Leeds and the FA have now given the green light to any club in financial trouble and about to go down to take the 10 points deduction and administration route, that is not good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leeds do not have much time though, they have to exit administration and shaft, sorry, come to an agreement with their creditors before the next season. That won't be easy and they will find that some of their creditors, particularly the contracted players will play hard ball.
> 
> It's a sorry time for football, Leeds and West ham have no dignity.
Click to expand...

Middlesbrough did a similar thing in 1986, although the old owners had the decency not to buy the club back.


----------



## pg tips

*Looks like the mighty whites might not even start the new season







*

The future of Leeds United is again in doubt after the club was put up for sale by its administrator. KPMG said that it had made the decision because of a challenge by HM Revenue and Customs (HMRC) over the Â£7.7m it is owed by the Yorkshire club.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/business/6279340.stm


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> *Looks like the mighty whites might not even start the new season *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *]*
























* Oh, happy days, drinks all round *









*Told you it would not be easy, the IR were never going to accept Cp'tn Birdeyes offer, especially in such a high profile case.*

*Don't worry PG, there are plenty of interested buyers though, it's a one club City and a booming one at that. If they can get of the poisoned dwarf as well the Leeds fans will feel a lot more enthusiastic about the future. No chance of getting a promotion team together now so that's a good thing. *









*I hope you are going to London Road to see another of the minnows against the the Barcelona of div4?*


----------



## pg tips

Cap'n Birdseye









"Barcelona" come here dec 22nd. I'll try and make that one


----------



## mrteatime

A dodgey Londoner doing his dodgey deals at Yorkshires finest. No wonder the fans are turning against hm and his lackies!how very dare you


----------



## pg tips

15 points deduction























http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/t...ted/6920103.stm


----------



## Guest

:*****: s fucikin liberty


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> 15 points deduction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/t...ted/6920103.stm


That's a good start, guaranteed relegation then this season


----------



## jaslfc5

just a quickie i was there at poyet/and wise's interview -it was outside the cafe de paris in monaco last year ,when i get my photos working ill post them -as soon as i got back to the ship i emailed the photos back to talk sport ,actually helped break the story wise was joining .true story .

i aint gonna gloat because the bloke who i think fu"ked it all up for leeds is now funding my hometown side cardiff,and everyone is on the edge of their seat waiting for bad news about going bust -hope we dont .


----------



## Guest

i WAS HOPING WE WOULD GET 15 POINTS AT THE END OF SEASON NOT HAVE THEM TAKEN AWAY-THAT MEANS WE WILL HAVE NIL :*****: S


----------



## mrteatime

that does seem a bit harsh..........will it never end at elland road? i thought it was a wind up when my mate texted me about it


----------



## pg tips

Wise yesterday "We'll just have to get 105 points this season now" :*****:


----------



## JoT




----------



## Guest

Always good to have cloths to match the watch John


----------



## mrteatime

JoT said:


>


its the new leeds away shirt...... there gonna b*m everyone too death!!!!!


----------



## Guest

Sean i have been told this was taken in THE Canteen in WEST HAMS GROUND so that would explain why no one buys any pies-thats okay no charge


----------



## mrteatime

shamoooone!


----------



## jaslfc5

now i got my photos working - i posted earlier about the meeting in monaco heres the photos.


----------



## Guest

jaslfc5 said:


> now i got my photos working - i posted earlier about the meeting in monaco heres the photos.


LEEDS SECRET MEETING FOR TAKE-OVER


----------



## pg tips

minus 12 points already, we're gonna win the league, we're gonna win the league, ei eye ady Oh, we're gonna win the league!


----------



## Guest

Played one won one


----------



## pg tips

unbeaten and up to minus 6

We're gonna win the leauge...


----------



## mrteatime

pg tips said:


> unbeaten and up to minus 6
> 
> We're gonna win the leauge...


ooohhh good!


----------



## Guest

pg tips said:


> unbeaten and up to minus 6
> 
> We're gonna win the leauge...


played three won three


----------



## pg tips

don't forget the leauge cup win! four on the trot must be our best run in years!

Glad to see smudge has got out of united's shackles and gone to the toon. Hope he does well.


----------



## Guest

pg tips said:


> don't forget the leauge cup win! four on the trot must be our best run in years!
> 
> Glad to see smudge has got out of united's shackles and gone to the toon. Hope he does well.


You know he"s a good lad and ive got a good feeling for him doing very well and Man u will regret loosing him


----------



## pg tips

6 wins on the bounce

we're not bottom any more!


----------



## Guest

Outstanding -play offs


----------



## Stefan900

You will do what we did last season bottle it after cristmas


----------



## Guest

ye have little faith ....


----------



## MarkF

I'd give up football all together if the poisened dwarf was manager at my club. If ever a man was born to manage L***s United it was Wise.


----------



## Guest

Thanks Mark


----------



## Stefan900

So are most of you Leeds fans ? I'm not







But my team was also famous and now are in League 1


----------



## pg tips

no there are only a few of us enlightened ones on here.

You must be a forest supporter?

welcome to the forum btw. do you drive a Sabb?


----------



## Stefan900

Yeah I'm a forest supporter But no I drive an Audi


----------



## pg tips

the whites win again! I've got to get to elland road at least once this season!

if it wasn't for the 15 points deduction we'd be 11 points clear!

Table

Coca-Cola Football League One : Table

27 Oct 01:00

| Home | Away

Team...............P W D L F A W D L F A GD PTS

1 Carlisle..........13 4 1 1 9 2 3 2 2 11 8 10 24

2 Swansea........12 2 2 1 5 4 5 0 2 17 8 10 23

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3 Tranmere.......13 3 3 1 11 6 3 2 1 7 4 8 23

4 Leyton Orient..12 3 1 2 9 12 4 1 1 10 7 0 23

5 Southend........13 4 0 3 12 7 3 1 2 9 9 5 22

*6 Leeds.............13 6 1 0 15 4 5 1 0 10 3 18 20 *

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

7 Nottm Forest..12 2 2 1 7 3 3 3 1 12 5 11 20

8 Brighton.........13 3 1 2 9 6 3 1 3 6 6 3 20


----------



## Guest

pg tips said:


> the whites win again! I've got to get to elland road at least once this season!
> 
> if it wasn't for the 15 points deduction we'd be 11 points clear!
> 
> Table
> 
> Coca-Cola Football League One : Table
> 
> 27 Oct 01:00
> 
> | Home | Away
> 
> Team...............P W D L F A W D L F A GD PTS
> 
> 1 Carlisle..........13 4 1 1 9 2 3 2 2 11 8 10 24
> 
> 2 Swansea........12 2 2 1 5 4 5 0 2 17 8 10 23
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 3 Tranmere.......13 3 3 1 11 6 3 2 1 7 4 8 23
> 
> 4 Leyton Orient..12 3 1 2 9 12 4 1 1 10 7 0 23
> 
> 5 Southend........13 4 0 3 12 7 3 1 2 9 9 5 22
> 
> *6 Leeds.............13 6 1 0 15 4 5 1 0 10 3 18 20 *
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 7 Nottm Forest..12 2 2 1 7 3 3 3 1 12 5 11 20
> 
> 8 Brighton.........13 3 1 2 9 6 3 1 3 6 6 3 20


 COME ON THE LEEDS


----------



## mrteatime

pg tips said:


> the whites win again! I've got to get to elland road at least once this season!


no disrespect pg, but why wait until there winning before you go to Elland road? Thousands of Leeds supporters didn't bother last season when they were getting 12-15 thousand, and really needed the support?

This IS NOT intended as a dig at you personally pg, as i know that there are lots of reasons why people can't attend games (distance being mine at West Ham) But perhaps if Leeds did the the advantage of having full attendance last season they might not have ended up where they are.

This, of course, is just my opinion, and is not intended to piss anyone off.


----------



## pg tips

tbh Mr TT I stopped going to football matches a long time ago because of the racist and hooligan elements in the fan base. Look at the reports from yesterdays game, the Millwall "fans" were just intent on causing trouble again.

I used to work most weekends so finding a saturday when I was off, my mate whom I would go with was available (no way would I go alone) the wife, kids etc didn't want to monoplolise my time etc etc hasn't been easy.

but I take your point, however I think most fans who stopped going did so because of the price to get in only to see them loose. It is a vicious circle.

If I am going to go it's got to be this season as I have been told I've got to start working weekends again from April.


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> tbh Mr TT I stopped going to football matches a long time ago because of the racist and hooligan elements in the fan base. Look at the reports from yesterdays game, the Millwall "fans" were just intent on causing trouble again.


Er, not so, funnily enough and you will never believe this, but the L666s fans did not disperse after the game, waited and then attacked the Millwall fans and then did their best to destroy their coaches. No surprise there then, altough I don't suppose the Millwall fans were the sort to take it lying down.









PG, you are a glory seeking tart and should get yourself down to the Posh before your kids realise what sort of fair weather fan you really are.


----------



## mrteatime

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> tbh Mr TT I stopped going to football matches a long time ago because of the racist and hooligan elements in the fan base. Look at the reports from yesterdays game, the Millwall "fans" were just intent on causing trouble again.
> 
> 
> 
> Er, not so, funnily enough and you will never believe this, but the L666s fans did not disperse after the game, waited and then attacked the Millwall fans and then did their best to destroy their coaches. No surprise there then, altough I don't suppose the Millwall fans were the sort to take it lying down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PG, you are a glory seeking tart and should get yourself down to the Posh before your kids realise what sort of fair weather fan you really are.
Click to expand...


----------



## pg tips

Well it's been a quiet night, NOT!









the mrs being a Geordie and former season ticket holder at SJP has been glued to the news channels and radio all night!

You'd think they'd won the bloody premiership!









Away the Toon!

Just been checking and I actually saw KK score in the black and white! 1983 @ Cardiff Oct 19th they won 2-0 (Beardo got the other) in the season they won promotion (3rd) from the old 2nd division


----------



## mrteatime

just been listening to 5live....there is some seriously deluded toon fans out there....

crash and burn baby....crash and burn


----------



## JoT

I hope it goes well for KK ..... as long as the Boro do better


----------



## Griff

I've always liked Kevin Keegan, and was sorry when he left Man City.

I think Newcastle has done the right thing, and if he teams up with Alan Shearer as his deputy that should be a great partnership.

Clever move at this time I feel, and one the fans will be pleased about.

I wish him well!!


----------



## pg tips

topics merged.

Griff the phone was non stop last night, everyone up there is buzzing!

Looks like Shearer might be on his way back too.

Hope it all works out!


----------



## mrteatime

as a neutral, id love to see KK get then playing footy how they did the first time round


----------



## MarkF

Nice to see KK back, he adds a bit of colour to the game, Allardyce was a deluded neanderthal, whatever game he is playing, it's not football, git.

If KK really is the new manager with complete playing control then he would be wise to keep Shearer a million miles away from St James's, Shearer is the manager-in-waiting and will undermine KK's authority, just like he undermined Roeder, Souness and Allardyce, git.

Good luck to Newcastle, all they need to do now get rid of the cloggers, Smith (worth tuppence) and Barton.


----------



## Griff

MarkF said:


> Nice to see KK back, he adds a bit of colour to the game, Allardyce was a deluded neanderthal, whatever game he is playing, it's not football, git.
> 
> If KK really is the new manager with complete playing control then he would be wise to keep Shearer a million miles away from St James's, Shearer is the manager-in-waiting and will undermine KK's authority, just like he undermined Roeder, Souness and Allardyce, git.
> 
> Good luck to Newcastle, all they need to do now get rid of the cloggers, Smith (worth tuppence) and Barton.


I don't follow that!!

Keegan signed Shearer for Newcastle and they have always liked each other and got on well

Quote from Shearer:-

Shearer believes Keegan's appointment will fire the imagination of the Magpies supporters.

"The fans have what they want," he said. "They want entertainment, they want passion and they want commitment. They haven't seen that of late.

"One thing they will be guaranteed with Kevin is that they will get all of those things, everyone is excited up there.

"Newcastle is in his heart and he wants to do so well for them. He failed to win a trophy there when he was manager last time but you can bet your bottom dollar that he will give it a right good go this time around."


----------



## MarkF

He *is* the next manager, it's not an "if", it's just a matter of time. If he is there under Keegan it undermines Keegans authority, in the eyes of the players, simple.

I don't like Allardyce but Shearer was unaturally quiet when asked to deny interest in the potential vacancy to stop speculation about Allardyce's future. He didn't help, did he?


----------



## MarkF

Griff said:


> Quote from Shearer:-
> 
> Shearer believes Keegan's appointment will fire the imagination of the Magpies supporters.
> 
> "The fans have what they want," he said. "They want entertainment, they want passion and they want commitment. They haven't seen that of late.
> 
> "One thing they will be guaranteed with Kevin is that they will get all of those things, everyone is excited up there.
> 
> "Newcastle is in his heart and he wants to do so well for them. He failed to win a trophy there when he was manager last time but you can bet your bottom dollar that he will give it a right good go this time around."


In the words of the tart, "He would say that wouldn't he"?


----------



## Griff

Lets just say that seems to be your opinion Mark........ but it isn't mine.

I'm sure Shearer will become manager there one day. I see no sense in thinking Alan will undermine Kevin at all. For what purpose or reason....................no sense in that at all!!!!


----------



## Griff

> Shearer said he had yet to speak to Keegan about a possible return to St James' Park, but praised his managerial record during his five-year spell.
> 
> "He is highly thought of in Newcastle and rightly so because of what he did for the club," Shearer said.
> 
> *"Kevin did something special, he's a special person with special charisma." *


----------



## Alas

Keegan was no different to the rest of the managers - he won sweet F.A. and I don't mean the cup. Good luck to him but I don't fancy his chances.

Alasdair


----------



## Griff

You're cheerful


----------



## Alas

Griff said:


> You're cheerful


Just I look at Newcastle and see one disaster after another between Chairmen, managers and signings. As someone once said they are a big club with even bigger pretensions. I certainly don't understand employing a manager who quit because he couldn't handle the pressure and has not been in the game now for a good few years. Bet Sir Alex is already making up a few verbal volleys to fire.
















Alasdair


----------



## JoT

Alas said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're cheerful
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just I look at Newcastle and see one disaster after another between Chairmen, managers and signings. As someone once said they are a big club with even bigger pretensions. I certainly don't understand employing a manager who quit because he couldn't handle the pressure and has not been in the game now for a good few years. Bet Sir Alex is already making up a few verbal volleys to fire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alasdair
Click to expand...

I would just love it .... love it ......


----------



## grey

Mike Ashleigh, driving to St James' Park, stops at a zebra crossing where an old lady is struggling across with three carrier bags of groceries.

Half way across she trips and drops one of the bags which bursts open.

Ashleigh leaps out of the car and rushes over to her and says "Can you manage, love?"

She shouts "F*** off! You can keep your job, I don't want it".


----------



## pg tips

mrteatime said:


> crash and burn baby....crash and burn


Just like he did on Superstars!










I see he's trying to cool Tyneside expectations already!


----------



## PhilM

He's got a tough job, I just hope he sticks at it and dosen't bottle it if the pressure from the fans and board get's to much


----------



## Barryboy

A manager that's been out of the industry for 3 years.... and let's face it before that he won sod all due to a combination of arrogance and inexperience.. All his best players are currently in Africa or crocked. The only three who look like they have the guts for a fight are Alan Smith, James Milner and Nicky Butt - and even Nicky Butt seems to be wondering what the hell is going on... I bet Wesley Brown is bloody glad he's not going there..

On top of that I've heard nothing but Muppet Geordie fans on the radio saying how massive their club is and how the Messiah is going to bring back the glory days (and what Glory days were those, I wonder?)

God, no wonder the Sunderland fans are pissing themselves laughing. As the assassin said in an earlier post - Crash and burn...


----------



## Griff

Barryboy said:


> A manager that's been out of the industry for 3 years.... and let's face it before that he won sod all due to a combination of arrogance and inexperience.. All his best players are currently in Africa or crocked. The only three who look like they have the guts for a fight are Alan Smith, James Milner and Nicky Butt - and even Nicky Butt seems to be wondering what the hell is going on... I bet Wesley Brown is bloody glad he's not going there..
> 
> On top of that I've heard nothing but Muppet Geordie fans on the radio saying how massive their club is and how the Messiah is going to bring back the glory days (and what Glory days were those, I wonder?)
> 
> God, no wonder the Sunderland fans are pissing themselves laughing. As the assassin said in an earlier post - Crash and burn...


F**k all that diatribe!!!

I'm a Manchester lad through and through, and I say good on Kevin. Show all these miserable Kev and give it your best. Good luck!!!!!

Hells teeth................some right miserable around here these days that all seem to want to put people down.


----------



## mad_librarian

> God, no wonder the Sunderland fans are pissing themselves laughing. As the assassin said in an earlier post - Crash and burn...


No...they're just pissing themselves....

As a Toon fan I can say that there are misgivings here about rewinding back to KK. However the culture of our club is based on playing entertaining football - yes, winning would be nice - but we want top players giving it a go. This is why the deathly pragmatism of Allardyce was so despised - he had to go and quickly. If nothing else, we should have some fun at St. James'....Keegan will certainly enjoy spending the owner'cash. Bring back Asprilla!


----------



## JoT

Griff the past isn't always the best you know!

I do wish him well but can't help feeling that it was an act of desperation driven by fans with more emotion than common sense


----------



## pg tips

It's a great business decision by the owner. Ticket sales for the Stoke game proved that! There is a buzz, he's given the fans what they wanted, and if it all goes wrong (and history proves it eventually will) he can just say to the fans, well it was your idea to appoint him!

Let's just remember where the Toon were when Keegan took them on last time, rapidly heading for divison 3! No one gave him a cat in hell's chance of staying up yet a couple of seasons later they were the talk of football and giving man u a run for the title.

I doubt the same lazarus act will occur this time but it will certainly be far more enjoyable than what has been played at SJP for the last few years.

Oh and any toon fan knows a great season is when they finish above the Macams and the smoggies


----------



## Russ

Griff said:


> I've always liked Kevin Keegan, and was sorry when he left Man City.
> 
> I think Newcastle has done the right thing, and if he teams up with Alan Shearer as his deputy that should be a great partnership.
> 
> Clever move at this time I feel, and one the fans will be pleased about.
> 
> I wish him well!!
> 
> It's worth a try for Newcastle to bring back Keegan IMO. I liked him at Man City, the year City won the Championship was one of the best. He assembled a team that cut other teams to ribbons and it was great to watch.
> 
> Not so easy in the Premiership and it is harder of course when richer clubs have the pick of the best players. I imagine most City fans will remember the Keegan era as a good one, as Newcastle fans do.
> 
> I wish him well, I also find it surprising that many want the guy to fail. He seems an honest enough chap.


----------



## Mrcrowley

Not a big footie follower but I was glad to hear hear was going back. As I said, no expert so dunno how helpful it will be for Newcastle.


----------



## JoT

It is being reported that there has been a loud explosion in Newcastle .......... apparently the bubble has burst









Newcastle United 0 - 0 Bolton Wanderers

Perfect result for the Boro (we should have won today) who are now in 13th and only 4 points behind "The Toon" ...... come on you Smoggies


----------



## pg tips

htf did boro not win that one John? they should have been 4-0 up at the half by all reports!


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> htf did boro not win that one John? they should have been 4-0 up at the half by all reports!


I dont know PG; I listened to the commentary on the internet ..... Tuncay missed from 1yd and we hit the post with another .... mind you we havent got a genuine striker, we sold them all in the summer







It has been the same all season, playing good football, good buildup and nobody to score







then getting muged and losing


----------



## Absolute

What about the new england manager? Doesn't seem to care about names, more about football.


----------



## pg tips

The theiving Geordie !


----------



## mrteatime

is wisey coming as general manager? whats going on there then?


----------



## JoT

Yes it's all very odd







KK didn't seem to know what Wise's role was going to be when questioned yesterday and had phoned the Chairman to find out







what a circus St. James' is









I could understand Wise as manager and Keegan as director/general manager (especially given Keegan's business experience) but I can't understand Keegan as manager and Wise as general manager?????


----------



## mrteatime

i bet wisey is laughing all the way to the bank


----------



## JoT

I have just heard on the radio he is going to be based in London







what's that all about??


----------



## mrteatime

and he's reporting to the board, on all matters relating to football. I guess he'll need to get some new crayons then


----------



## mrteatime

not wanting to sound cynical or anything BUT i really could see KK walking out of the club if things dont go right on the field......blaming that he had no say in any of the appointments, and feels undermined

It appears (according to the NUFC website,) that all the appointments (theres 2 more besides Denis Wise) have been made by Chris Mort, not KK.


----------



## pg tips

Well whatever is going on the turnaround has started and today's win and Birmingham's defeat at least means the Toon have at least avoided relegation!


----------



## Griff

Great result today.......pleased for Kevin........always like him, good bloke


----------



## PhilM

Griff said:


> Great result today.......pleased for Kevin........always like him, good bloke


He's got a good heart, he played well and he even did alright at City :yes:


----------



## allaction

I was there today, another magic moment from King Kev! Owen playing the best I've ever seen him, really seems to be a team player now.


----------



## pg tips

Unfortunatley I think Sunderland may be safe, B'ham need 5 points to get level with them from Liverpool Fulham and Blackburn and I can see the Mackems winning at Bolton. Still the 710 is well chuffed that her beloved Toon will stay up. She has a signed photo of "King Kev" on her bedside table (I kid you not)!


----------



## MarkF

Adrian (in another thread) just reminded me,........ only 2 days to go and then 2 matches a day, 5pm and 7.45pm for nearly 2 weeks. :thumbup: How can life get any better? Who else is looking forward to it, Mac? Roger? Hawkey? 

I am looking forward to the competition even more because of England not being there, sorry, but I am always embarrassed by the antics of the thugs, the monosyllabic dopey players and their ugly wags with orange and "slag tag" bodies. But best of all I don't have to be embarrassed by the dismal piss poor footie that they serve up. 

My youngest lad is even giddier than me and the house is plastered with Euro 2008 wall charts, Carolyn on the other hand, is dreading it, I can see some arguments looming.  But as long as they don't happen between 5pm and 9.30 who cares?

I have put Â£20 on Spain, who, after biffing up everybody with ease will have some sort of mental calamity and fall apart in the quarter finals.


----------



## pg tips

Sorry Mark but I have absolutly no interest what so ever. I doubt I'll watch any of it. Saturday we're going to visit our god daughters so it'll be playing in the park all afternoon, then a pub that hasn't a tv with their dad in the evening.


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> Sorry Mark but I have absolutly no interest what so ever. I doubt I'll watch any of it. Saturday we're going to visit our god daughters so it'll be playing in the park all afternoon, then a pub that hasn't a tv with their dad in the evening.


Is that 'cos Leeds lost?


----------



## SuperBrother

I'm getting a bit excited about thing whole thing now, it'll be nice to watch a tournament as a complete neutral without being put through the mill by our lads in the inevitable penalty shoot out failure.

I'm backing Holland to do well for some strange reason, just a hunch. Spain do seem to be the pundits favourites from the coverage I've read so far though.


----------



## pg tips

Probably 

What's worse is we have new neighbours, 3 weeks ago they moved in so haven't got to know them much yet. We went out on the saturday of the playoffs and stayed the night, came home sunday morning just in time to see him wearing a bloody Doncaster rovers shirt getting in his car heading to Wembly :taz: He asked me the other day i followed football at all, no I said, I'm a whites supporter :cry2:

We'll be back!


----------



## adrian

I didn't follow the evolution of all teams, I was too busy with hockey. :lol: Saturday/Sunday is also the Mtl GP, in case you forgot







I don't have any favorites but I'll try to enjoy the games if time allows.


----------



## JoT

Can't get excited at the prospect of watching a whole load of sun-tanned Johnny foreigners who, at the first hint of physical contact, roll around on the pitch as if they have been shot









Much rather watch England mess up a penalty shoot-out or Scottish players running around with bright red faces :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk

JoT said:


> Can't get excited at the prospect of watching a whole load of sun-tanned Johnny foreigners who, at the first hint of physical contact, roll around on the pitch as if they have been shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much rather watch England mess up a penalty shoot-out or Scottish players running around with bright red faces :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'll be watching it all, although I'm disappointed that we won't be there. Greece are my 'second' team (after the British/UK teams) so I'll be cheering them on...


----------



## Guest

As a gooner I'll be following the teams that have Arsenal players........ gotta admit though, I fancy Spain to win it. They are strong in all departments.


----------



## blackandgolduk

catflem said:


> As a gooner I'll be following the teams that have Arsenal players........ gotta admit though, I fancy Spain to win it. They are strong in all departments.


Yep, may even have a little flutter on it...


----------



## Robert

There's a spreadsheet thingy at

http://exceltemplate.net/sports/uefa-euro-...match-template/

if anyone wants to play around with their predictions


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> We'll be back!


Who's "we"? Posh or L666s or another team you want to support next year, depending on how results are going. :tongue2:



JoT said:


> Can't get excited at the prospect of watching a whole load of sun-tanned Johnny foreigners who, at the first hint of physical contact, roll around on the pitch as if they have been shot


I love all that stuff, it's a show and part of the attraction. It's funny watching my lad Joe in the under 10's, all the players, as soon as they are touched, do a "Drogba", much to the amusement of their teamates and spectators, all good fun. 










A change of plan for me, I will be watching the Sunday's game in Castellon, Myself and Joe are flying out to watch Sporting Gijon :huh: 2 games to go and only 4 points needed to get back into La Liga, see you next week.










It'll soon be pre-season too.


----------



## oldfogey

I expect I'll record all the matches on Sky+, and watch perhaps half of them. Like Catflem, I'll probably watch more of the teams with Arsenal players. It is quite good to be a neutral, now we've got over the disappointment of not being there. I shall be supporting whoever is playing against Italy (love Italy, love Italians, hate their football style).


----------



## pg tips

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be back!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we"? Posh or L666s or another team you want to support next year, depending on how results are going. :tongue2:
Click to expand...

Cheeky feeker  I've supported Leeds and only Leeds since I was 5 years old (as I think you already know). I follow what Posh are doing as they are my local team but I wouldn't class myself as a supporter, in the same way that I look for the Toon's results as they are the 710's team, Bolton (my uncle) and Acrington (my dad) are also kept an eye on, the hoops as well, I've no idea why I chose them but that's a 30 odd year thing as well, along with what essex are doing in cricket. You can follow many teams for many reasons imho without losing loyalty to your *ONE* team.

I'll be keeping an eye on Italy's results but apart from that I don't really care this year!

btw seen today that it looks like this will be the last euro's entirely on free to ait TV.


----------



## Alas

Think I'll be backing the team we red-faced Scots duffed up twice in the qualifiers :tongue2: - and still didn't make it. :cry2:

France may just manage to do it this time as a good mix of old heads and young talent.

Thats if they get through the group. 

As said before though - can't write off the Germans. Do nothing, then bore all the other teams and take the trophy.

Alasdair


----------



## adrian

Bored to bits by Switzerland-Czech Republic (0-1). Did anyone else saw it? YAWN. Let's hope Portugal-Turkey will be better.


----------



## Mrcrowley

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll be back!
> 
> 
> 
> Who's "we"? Posh or L666s or another team you want to support next year, depending on how results are going. :tongue2:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheeky feeker  I've supported Leeds and only Leeds since I was 5 years old (as I think you already know). I follow what Posh are doing as they are my local team but I wouldn't class myself as a supporter, in the same way that I look for the Toon's results as they are the 710's team, Bolton (my uncle) and Acrington (my dad) are also kept an eye on, the hoops as well, I've no idea why I chose them but that's a 30 odd year thing as well, along with what essex are doing in cricket. You can follow many teams for many reasons imho without losing loyalty to your *ONE* team.
> 
> I'll be keeping an eye on Italy's results but apart from that I don't really care this year!
> 
> btw seen today that it looks like this will be the last euro's entirely on free to ait TV.
Click to expand...

Surprised in a way. All that far away n a Leeds follower?


----------



## pg tips

yeah when I was a nipper local football was (and still is tbh) rubbish! Norwich, Ipswich, Leicester, Cambridge, Northampton and Peterborough are the nearest clubs, none of them shining stars in the early 70's 

So faced with a choice of who you'd support you wanted a team that you might actually see on Footy focus and the rare occasions we were allowed to stay up for MOTD and of course the FA cup final which was a real family tradition to be sat in front of the telly from about 11am regardless of who was in the final.

I chose Leeds from them getting to the 1970 final (beaten by Chelsea in the replay the infamous dirtiest final ever) and then of course the mighty whites went on to win the cup in '72 and of course were runners up in the league in '70, '71 & '72 and won it in '74.

Similarly my younger brother chose Ipswich as his team when they were doing well and won the cup in '78. Neither of us would have guessed that Leeds would end up in div3 a division below Ipswich!

I think huge numbers of kids my age living in the backwaters chose their life long teams in the same way. Mates at school supported Derby, Wolves, Arsenal, Liverpool, Everton and even Man city but I don't remember any of them supporting Man utd!


----------



## BondandBigM

adrian said:


> Bored to bits by Switzerland-Czech Republic (0-1). Did anyone else saw it? YAWN. Let's hope Portugal-Turkey will be better.


Boring maybe but I fancy the Czech's, they are a good side and have probably the best keeper in the tournament.


----------



## rhodesy

BondandBigM said:


> adrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bored to bits by Switzerland-Czech Republic (0-1). Did anyone else saw it? YAWN. Let's hope Portugal-Turkey will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Boring maybe but I fancy the Czech's, they are a good side and have probably the best keeper in the tournament.
Click to expand...

i can't see them doing that well, and they are missing a few key players nedved and the lad from arsenal.

had a double on them and portugal to win their first games tho


----------



## BondandBigM

rhodesy said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> adrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bored to bits by Switzerland-Czech Republic (0-1). Did anyone else saw it? YAWN. Let's hope Portugal-Turkey will be better.
> 
> 
> 
> Boring maybe but I fancy the Czech's, they are a good side and have probably the best keeper in the tournament.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> i can't see them doing that well, and they are missing a few key players nedved and the lad from arsenal.
> 
> had a double on them and portugal to win their first games tho
Click to expand...

Maybe but I think they will surprise a few of the bigger teams, they will be difficult to score against. Seeing as Scotland never made it I'll stick with them as my team. I spent a bit of time there a while back.


----------



## MarkF

adrian said:


> Bored to bits by Switzerland-Czech Republic (0-1). Did anyone else saw it? YAWN. Let's hope Portugal-Turkey will be better.


I really enjoyed both games, thought the first was enthralling, not boring and the 2nd was a belter.


----------



## Robert

My prediction is that Switzerland will just beat Romania in the final. Your thoughts?

http://www.the-onion-bag.com/euro2008/100yards.php


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> I think huge numbers of kids my age living in the backwaters chose their life long teams in the same way. Mates at school supported Derby, Wolves, Arsenal, Liverpool, Everton and even Man city but I don't remember any of them supporting Man utd!


Piss poor parenting in my IMVHO







PG, you don't "support" them you don't even go, you "follow" them and you, a glory seeker, will never know, or begin to appreciate the pleasure that can be gained from a vital 1-0 victory at Rochdale. :tongue2:

France 0 - 0 Romania. Worst game of footie ever? :cry2:


----------



## MarkF

Robert said:


> My prediction is that Switzerland will just beat Romania in the final. Your thoughts?
> 
> http://www.the-onion-bag.com/euro2008/100yards.php


Austria to edge a close game against The Netherlands


----------



## pg tips

:lol: Glory seeker ??? with Leeds ??? :rofl: I have been in the past but life gets in the way. I admit I'm not a supporter who puts football 1st, or even 10th to be perfectly honest, but that still does not mean they are not my team. Just cos I wasn't born within the smell of the elland road chippy doesn't mean I can't feel the pain of losing to watford or doncaster!

I watched the France game 2nd half, what a load of ooh: Got my Italy shirt on now to watch tonight game! You knew I wouldn't stay away for too long didn't you! :lol:


----------



## MarkF

So................now you are an Italian? :blink: Are they favourites or something? :lol:

I am not bothered who wins as long as at least one team tries to.


----------



## pg tips

It's a long story but basically I used to live in the Italian area of P'boro and got so much piss taken out of me by my neighbours during euro 96 I bought an Italy shirt. Of course they then went on to blame me for Italy going out after the group stage!

I was still living there for France 98 and brought it out again :lol: I knew I still had it as Litlun had Italy in the school sweepstake at the last world cup and wore it to school as a dress!

Guess what, it still fits despite it being a medium! :swoon:


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> It's a long story but basically I used to live in the Italian area of P'boro and got so much piss taken out of me by my neighbours during euro 96 I bought an Italy shirt. Of course they then went on to blame me for Italy going out after the group stage!
> 
> I was still living there for France 98 and brought it out again :lol: I knew I still had it as Litlun had Italy in the school sweepstake at the last world cup and wore it to school as a dress!


Anyway, they're rubbish :lol:



pg tips said:


> Guess what, it still fits despite it being a medium! :swoon:


I played 5-a-side last week and my large sized shirt was squeezing the life out of me


----------



## adrian

Not over yet, but I think Netherlands-Italy the best game so far. First goal clearly offside, btw.









I don't see Romania or France too well.


----------



## pg tips

Bloody useless Italian defence! Right that's it, I'm off to buy a Holland shirt tomorrow! h34r: :lol:


----------



## blackandgolduk

Robert said:


> My prediction is that Switzerland will just beat Romania in the final. Your thoughts?
> 
> http://www.the-onion-bag.com/euro2008/100yards.php


Turkey Vs. Romania, extra time and penalties!


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> Bloody useless Italian defence! Right that's it, I'm off to buy a Holland shirt tomorrow! h34r: :lol:


 :lol:

If you are as sad me you will enjoy this , your very own Euro 2008 Excel score & table chart


----------



## pg tips

that's better, the 200 Euro championship was a bit of a non starter h34r: :lol:

I admit it I'm gripped already :taz: Gonna have to write the bloody games kick off times in my work diary now!


----------



## rhodesy

watched the france v Romania game and thought it was :sleep1: :sleep1: :sleep1: but fair play to the dutch good result for them, and a good game to watch. don't think italy played that bad imho.


----------



## MarkF

MarkF said:


> I have put Â£20 on Spain, who, after biffing up everybody with ease will have some sort of mental calamity and fall apart in the quarter finals.


In the bag, the easiest Â£120 that I'll ever earn  Just got to decide what to buy now.


----------



## SuperBrother

SuperBrother said:


> I'm backing Holland to do well for some strange reason, just a hunch.


Quoted for posterity! 

Nistelrooys goal was fine as there was an Italian defender just over the touchline who was playing everyone onside.


----------



## pg tips

the media are having a field day with this offside rule! The rule being quoted was designed to stop a defender on the line purposely stepping out of play to put an attacker offside. The Italian defender (Panucci) was bundled out of play whilst trying to defend a cross.

Mind you the Italians didn't deserve anything based on that performance.


----------



## rhodesy

the spanish looked good today! what was with villa running over and hugging tores after he scored his hatrick?


----------



## adrian

pg tips said:


> the media are having a field day with this offside rule! The rule being quoted was designed to stop a defender on the line purposely stepping out of play to put an attacker offside. The Italian defender (Panucci) was bundled out of play whilst trying to defend a cross.
> 
> Mind you the Italians didn't deserve anything based on that performance.


It was a complicated decision for the referee to make. Since it wasn't a foul and the Italian player was out of field, he decided not to stop the game. On the other hand I saw comments that Panucci did this on purpose to put the Dutch players on offside. Hard to say but in the end I think the referee was right to validate the goal and the outcome of the match proves who was the best team. I also think the Italians played quite well and they will qualify for the next round getting a shot at meeting Netherlands one more time in the semifinals or final, for a revanche.


----------



## adrian

A nightmarish day for Germany but Croatia played well. A good game, too bad frustration got hold of some players. I'm anxiously expect Austria vs Poland.


----------



## MarkF

adrian said:


> A nightmarish day for Germany but Croatia played well. A good game, too bad frustration got hold of some players. I'm anxiously expect Austria vs Poland.


Yes, it was another good game only France v Romania has been a stinker so far.

I hope Poland win tonight but then I'd expect another "Scandal of Gijon" and Austria to roll over and let Germany spank them.


----------



## adrian

Austrians were so lucky. What did they eat before the game? :lol:

I expect Romania will get a good trashing tomorrow.


----------



## adrian

Within a hairline Italy lives another day.


----------



## JoT

A good but lucky save by the Italian goalkeeper, it wasn't a bad penalty kick either 

I would like to see France and Italy go out :yes:


----------



## pg tips

If the Dutch beat France which looks likely then If the Dutch let Romania beat them the French and Italians won't qualify! :lol:


----------



## tranber70

Is there any moderator on this forum??????

Is there any control on the use of the smileys???

Bertrand  

By chance, I just serviced this watch












pg tips said:


> If the Dutch beat France which looks likely then If the Dutch let Romania beat them the French and Italians won't qualify! :lol:


----------



## pg tips

tranber70 said:


> Is there any moderator on this forum??????
> 
> Is there any control on the use of the smileys???
> 
> Bertrand
> 
> By chance, I just serviced this watch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> If the Dutch beat France which looks likely then If the Dutch let Romania beat them the French and Italians won't qualify! :lol:
Click to expand...

dÃ©solÃ©, mon ami h34r:

Nice Kelton btw, I have a couple of the TIMEX marked ones. I like the strap


----------



## JoT

Great break by Robben and great goal by Van Persie :huh:

Sorry Bertrand


----------



## JoT

What is it with BBC commentators and their "fisting" ..... yes I know  as in the "goalkeeper fisted the ball out"

What is up with "punch" it always used to be "the goalkeeper made a good punch"

Have the BBC language fascists banned the use of the word "punch"?

What next I wonder? ....... "Van Persie footed the ball into the net"


----------



## pg tips

fisting is hardly any better a word (do a google and you'll see what I mean h34r: :lol: )

Henry just scored!


----------



## pg tips

Robben 3-1


----------



## JoT

pg tips said:


> fisting is hardly any better a word (do a google and you'll see what I mean h34r: :lol: )
> 
> Henry just scored!


Robben just scored a cracker 

Yes Paul I know ..... obviously fisting is acceptable but punching isn't  despite it's connotations


----------



## Guest

JoT said:


> A good but lucky save by the Italian goalkeeper, it wasn't a bad penalty kick either
> 
> I would like to see France and Italy go out :yes:


Hell yes mate


----------



## PhilM

pg tips said:


> fisting is hardly any better a word (do a google and you'll see what I mean h34r: :lol: )


Dirty man











Have to admit this probably come in as on of the better matches so far of the tournament :yes:


----------



## pg tips

What odds against the Dutch now?

They've played both the finalists from the world cup 2 years ago and have an aggregate of 7-1 :notworthy:

I hope they do field their 2nd team next and let Romania win!


----------



## adrian

I don't think they will let Romania win. The only chance for Romania to qualify is a tie between Italy and France. Anyhow the Dutch rolled over Italy and France without breaking a sweat, excellent teamplay the best by far, congratulations. The TSN commentator said "Whatever French are doing, the Dutch are doing it better". That sums all the game and it is very interesting that nothing is decided until the last match. :yes:


----------



## MarkF

Normally I'd want both the Italy and France to bugger off home but it's no coincidence that the two worst games of the tournament involved Romania, spoilers! Want them to go out.

Was never a 4-1 game tonight, the keeper froze for three of the goals.


----------



## Robert

pg tips said:


> What odds against the Dutch now?


Joint favourites with Spain on Ladbrokes.

My Â£1 is on Croatia


----------



## LuvWatch

Watch the Dutch against the Italians and noticed the Italian coach Donadoni wearing a huge chrono..........found this










Here it is in more detail










Also Hublot are official timekeepers, noticed there name on the board showing the amount of extra time.

How about the poor ref's, what are they using to time the match, well..................

Lucky Barstards 

Derek


----------



## adrian

Thanks Derek, I knew about Hublot but not about GP. I did watch spotting for all coaches wrists but they only show for fraction of seconds.


----------



## JoT

adrian said:


> Thanks Derek, I knew about Hublot but not about GP. I did watch spotting for all coaches wrists but they only show for fraction of seconds.


Derek / Adrian ....  I am glad I am not the only one!


----------



## SuperBrother

SuperBrother said:


> I'm backing Holland to do well for some strange reason, just a hunch.


Quoted for posterity again. :tongue2:

I really do hope they go on to win the whole thing. It's such a refreshing change to see an open attacking game from a team for the whole 90 mins, even when they got a comfortable two goal cushion they were sending defenders up for set pieces.

France did try to spoil and disrupt the flow of the game with some downright awful challenges, Makalele should have walked in the first half IMO.


----------



## pg tips

2nd half or rather the last 25 mins of Turkey vs Czech republic was amazing! What a comeback!!


----------



## adrian

I have all sport channels on cable but none in North America bothered with Sunday "soccer". :taz: Nascar, baseball, golf PLENTY. Aaaaggggghhhhhhhh!

:taz: :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz:


----------



## Robert

Adrian, it was a great game. What a comeback, then goalkeeper sent off and a sub on the bench booked


----------



## adrian

Robert said:


> Adrian, it was a great game. What a comeback, then goalkeeper sent off and a sub on the bench booked


I called TSN and Rogers to vent my spleen but they politely told me it is the season and you can't please everyone.  I saw some highlights of the game however.


----------



## rhodesy

can't believe the czechs went out. shocking keeping from chech for the second goal.


----------



## MarkF

Excellent tournament so far, only Romania not joining in, the best I can remember for a long, long time. Some lovely football is being played making you realise what a bunch of plodders we could have embarrased the competition with 

We were not bothered who won yesterday but by 75 mins I realised it was a footie classic in the making, the Czech's, having looked good going forward, simply stopped doing so. Turkey had the balls and desire to go for broke and could have had 2 or 3 before the goalie's howler, what drama! Our room was going mental 

Great day, Sporting Gijon promoted to La Liga as well.


----------



## JoT

MarkF said:


> Excellent tournament so far, only Romania not joining in, the best I can remember for a long, long time.


Did you see the Italy v Romania game Mark ..... they did join in in that one IMO and if it hadn't have been for a good but lucky save by the Italian goalie they would have won.


----------



## MarkF

JoT said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent tournament so far, only Romania not joining in, the best I can remember for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the Italy v Romania game Mark ..... they did join in in that one IMO and if it hadn't have been for a good but lucky save by the Italian goalie they would have won.
Click to expand...

I saw it and if Luca Toni had not had a perfectly good goal disallowd they would have lost. 

Amazing how quickly things change, the two WC finalists look like yesterdays teams, they are in slow motion compared to Portugal, Holland and Spain.


----------



## JoT

MarkF said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent tournament so far, only Romania not joining in, the best I can remember for a long, long time.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the Italy v Romania game Mark ..... they did join in in that one IMO and if it hadn't have been for a good but lucky save by the Italian goalie they would have won.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I saw it and if Luca Toni had not had a perfectly good goal disallowd they would have lost.
> 
> Amazing how quickly things change, the two WC finalists look like yesterdays teams, they are in slow motion compared to Portugal, Holland and Spain.
Click to expand...

What's the betting the Dutch take it easy tomorrow against Romania?


----------



## Alas

It suits the Dutch to lose as they will still top the group with Romania second and Italy and France will be knocked out. :lol: They've already got clearance to field a weakened team from UEFA. 

Alasdair


----------



## SuperBrother

Alas said:


> It suits the Dutch to lose as they will still top the group with Romania second and Italy and France will be knocked out. :lol: They've already got clearance to field a weakened team from UEFA.
> 
> Alasdair


Amazing! It'd be great fun to see the Italians off early, recompense for the dismal World Cup final I had to endure two years back.


----------



## adrian

LOL! German and Austrian coaches are walked out after an "opinion exchange" one with another. The cool Germanic blood. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pg tips

Italy almost through, I knew they'd do it h34r:  :lol: :clap:

question is do I wash the shirt before the 1/4 final?


----------



## adrian

Romania and France are done. Congratulations Holland and Italy.


----------



## MarkF

Like I said, it was like slow motion, yesterday's teams and yesterday's football, it's a pity they didn't both go out. 

Henry, hat's of to Wenger, he must be worth tuppence tops, right now.


----------



## Griff

Always liked the way Holland play


----------



## rhodesy

MarkF said:


> Like I said, it was like slow motion, yesterday's teams and yesterday's football, it's a pity they didn't both go out.
> 
> Henry, hat's of to Wenger, he must be worth tuppence tops, right now.


your not wrong about henry. but the where others founding wanting as well. gallas and anelka were awful and how on earth evra doesn't start at left back god only knows?


----------



## pg tips

If yesterday's result means less french in the premiership then what a result! :clap:

The french should stick to riding bikes and throwing little steel balls.


----------



## adrian

25 min passed and Germany-Portugal 2-0 already. B)


----------



## pg tips

2 cracking goals, so much for Chelski's new manager, the Germans are all over them


----------



## adrian

Congratulations Germany. A very good and dramatic game up to the last second. :sweatdrop:


----------



## rhodesy

fair play the germans took them apart. i didn't see that coming.


----------



## PhilM

The Germans did look on fire last night against Portugal, should have put a tenner on them at the start of the tournament


----------



## BondandBigM

Surely Croatia will be the unluckiest team in the competition, they were all over the Turks for the whole game.


----------



## JoT

Turkey have won their last three games but have only been in the lead an agregate time of two and a half minutes :lol: Talk about leaving it late


----------



## PhilM

B*****s 119 minutes I had to wait for a goal, only for Turkey to go and grab an equalizer in the last minute :taz: you couldn't write such a finish :cry2:


----------



## Jonmurgie

wow, glad we only tuned in for the last 10 minutes as it all happened then!!

Quite fun this tournament without the stress of England being in it


----------



## adrian

Another drama written today in this game with unexpected ending. Congratulations Turkey.


----------



## MarkF

It's a great tournament, best since '78 WC, plenty of attacking footie played at great pace, no "working lines" no "channel punting", lot's of drama, good stuff! :thumbup:


----------



## sssammm

Looks like Turkey are gonna emulate Greece

sam


----------



## Robert

Robert said:


> My Â£1 is on Croatia


 :cry2:


----------



## adrian

Absolutely marvelous! The best championship ever! :thumbup:


----------



## MarkF

adrian said:


> Absolutely marvelous! The best championship ever! :thumbup:


Yes, it is excellent, I don't ever want it to end, RIP defensive % football :thumbup:

Total football? Total baba more like. The Dutch were ripped apart, it could have and should have been 1-5.

It'll be a great match if the Russians play Spain in the semi's.


----------



## Alas

I've decided now just to watch the last 10 mins and extra time of each game :lol: .


----------



## MarkF

Spoilers!  Italy were a disgrace. Should have a referee like in boxing and the result awarded to Spain on a unanimous bleedin decision.


----------



## PhilM

That has to be one of the better matches, I'm so glad Spain go through as they deserve it so much more than the italians :yes:


----------



## adrian

OlÃ©! B)


----------



## jaslfc5

it has been a great championship and full of suprises ,italy were shocking last night where other sides like holland and russia are clearly showing a kevin keeganesque balls out attacking football italy are still playing early 90's negative football and luca toni looks as if hes holding the manager wife hostage just so he plays -peter crouch he aint...

i hate pens and was cacking myself last night im part of a 100 pound bet on spain we put it on in march and had very good odds .

its so much better not worrying about england they should not qualify more often.

jason.


----------



## PhilM

Come on germany unk:


----------



## adrian

FAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRK!!!!!!! :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz:

The satellite is down!!!!!! :taz: :taz: :taz:


----------



## adrian

They fixed it. Bye.


----------



## adrian

Down again and I missed Germany scoring. Most excellent. :taz: :taz: :taz: :taz:


----------



## adrian

Poor performance from Swiss TV and technicians (or whoever they had at Basel). The game was completely ruined thanks to them. :taz: :taz:


----------



## MarkF

The best team, by far, lost. Germany were crap, worse, they were robotlike crap and they won.......again  They can't control a football, defensively they are atrocious, they have no discernable style of play and are aesthetically offensive to the eye. How do they do it? :blink:

Another cracking game though in a high quality tournament. :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM

I'd agree with that Mark, Germany were poor but personally I didn't want the turks to win  As for Spain and Russia that ones going to be interesting :yes:


----------



## jaslfc5

i just caught the goals but heard alot of it on the radio and turkey sounded very unlucky ,but i know its a cliche you cant write the germans off they dont know how to give up .in a way im glad they won as it will make a better final .

come on spain.


----------



## Alas

Alas said:


> France may just manage to do it this time as a good mix of old heads and young talent.
> 
> Thats if they get through the group.
> 
> As said before though - can't write off the Germans. Do nothing, then bore all the other teams and take the trophy.
> 
> Alasdair


OOoooh - getting close. Didn't realise how over the hill France were although had an inkling they wouldn't make it through the group.

As for Germany - they seem to do this every Tournament, start off badly, don't get a lot better but manage to get to the semis or Final every time. :blink: Could be an interesting Final as the other semi has 2 very good attacking teams.

Alasdair


----------



## jaslfc5

who has been the best players so far do you think.

arshavin was awesome against the dutch and has done himself the power of good in the transfer market .

david villa his workrate and goal scoring has outshone his strike partner torres no mean feet.also senna and ramos make up a very solid and talented defence.

wesley sniejder and engelaar for the dutch .

jason.


----------



## MarkF

jaslfc5 said:


> arshavin was awesome against the dutch and has done himself the power of good in the transfer market .


Made his debut v Bradford City 

Easy peasy tonight, a very good, classy controlled performance by the outstanding team of the tournament. Russia tore apart Holland and have looked superb apart from the 2 times that they have played Spain, say's it all.

Can't see anything except a victory for Spain in the final against the worst German side that I can recall and of course, a trip for me to the bookies to pick up my spondoolies.


----------



## PhilM

Spain were on fire in the last 45, great performace all round :yes: if Spain play like that on Sunday the Germans and done for


----------



## adrian

Excellent, Spain. They make it look so easy. I expect a great game with Germany, I think both teams have a similar style.


----------



## rhodesy

its 'ze germans' tho and they know what its like to be in a final, even if they haven't been playing the best football.


----------



## jaslfc5

spain have the right balance of flair ,pace and strong defence and with a bit of luck could dominate for a while as they have age on their side .

i put my bet on in march and our odds were 33-1 Â£100 should be at least a grand each- nice ,you watch em choke in the final though .

jason.


----------



## adrian

Go Spain GO! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## PhilM

I really want Spain to win, but I'm sure Germany will pinch it some how :huh:

Come on Spain


----------



## Stuart Davies

come on Liverp... eer Spain - get in there!


----------



## PhilM

5 mins to go, surely it can't stay like this h34r:


----------



## PhilM

:toot::toot: What a result, the Germans didn't know what to do.... Well done Spain.. a great result :clap::clap:


----------



## JoT

I am watching Clarkson on BBC2 in a documentary "The Greatest Raid Of All" about the St Nazaire commando raid. First rate stuff by Clarkson.


----------



## Stuart Davies

Brilliant !  Just added another Â£10 million onto Torres' price tag.

Just turned over to BBC2


----------



## adrian

Congratulations Spain. :thumbsup: The only thing I'm sorry is that the championship is over.


----------



## Mrcrowley

PhilM said:


> :toot::toot: What a result, the Germans didn't know what to do.... Well done Spain.. a great result :clap::clap:


Spain won? Woohoo!


----------



## MarkF

Yes! My EEE can pick up my home wi-fi signal from the pub, this little thing has changed my life. 

Spain, superb, Germany, cak, was the most one sidied final since Rangers - Zenit, a most excellent football season  I am sad that the tournament is over, it was great, I feel bereft, something will be missing from my life, bit like when the Hale Bop comet went away


----------



## jaslfc5

spain dominated from start to finish ,and looked never flustered or bothered could have scored more ,what im excited about is torres hitting the ground running next season for the mighty reds .

sorry to see the championship over was one of the best but my winnings will make up for it ,already spent it on holidays yeehaa.

jason.


----------



## ravi.kiran

Spain were the tournament favourites!

And I'm going home with 100 dollars that i bet with my pal. He was fan of germany and ballack too. Poor thing!


----------



## pg tips

Rumours abound Keegan has walked ... again! :cry2:

I blame Denis Wise.


----------



## PhilM

Maybe going back to City


----------



## jaslfc5

well it was fun while it lasted but sadly i think hes out of date in todays game he started to look like a drunk dad dancing at a wedding .

definatly down to wisey and the lager downing septic in charge.

jason.


----------



## PhilM

Thankfully it's not looking like City now, not to sure where the BBC got that from


----------



## pg tips

The board have issued a statement saying they haven't sacked him and want to work with him. I think they are just paving the way so when he goes the board can say it wasn't them who forced him out, the fams who gathered at St Jamses were chanting for Wise and Ashley to go.

KK is a god up there, most of the fans believe he has been sidelined by Ashley, apparently he didn't even know they had signed Xisco. How can a manager run the team when he has little or no say in the players that are being bought or sold?

It will be interesting to see how this developes


----------



## Griff

It's no wonder Alan Shearer didn't make any significant bid to become manager there. He must know what the set up is like, and I think they need to keep Kevin, and kick the other **** bags out the door under new owners


----------



## BondandBigM

Sounds like he threw his toys out of his pram again :lol:

At the end of the day he only works for the man and doesn't own the club and on top of that he doesn't exactly have a glowing record over the years every time he has been on the big stage he's blown it, with City, Newcastle the first time and England. OK he pulled a couple of clubs up but they were bigger teams and would have went back up anyway.

KK's acheivements


----------



## Griff

He's had it a bit hard like Joe Royal had.........little money to spend.........promises made, but not actually delivered.

If he had the kind of money Mark Hughes is going to get I'm sure he'd be a roaring success. Appointing a director of football over Kevin looks like undermining his manager's role to me. I don't blame Kevin for feeling pissed off.

The Newcastle fans rate Kevin a very great deal .................and that should not be ignored !!!


----------



## BondandBigM

Griff said:


> He's had it a bit hard like Joe Royal had.........little money to spend.........promises made, but not actually delivered.
> 
> If he had the kind of money Mark Hughes is going to get I'm sure he'd be a roaring success. Appointing a director of football over Kevin looks like undermining his manager's role to me. I don't blame Kevin for feeling pissed off.
> 
> The Newcastle fans rate Kevin a very great deal .................and that should not be ignored !!!


Sorry Griff but at one time he had the cream of English footballers at his disposal and as with a few others he never did anything significant with them, he hasn't been much better at club level.

However I agree possibly about being him being undermined. As for the fans, I was based in Newcastle for about 5 years and *"rose tinted glasses"* would be an understatement. If they were winning at half time two games into the pre season friendlies nearly the whole boozer would be talking premier league championship, Europe :lol:


----------



## Alas

As I said when he took the job - didn't fancy his chances at all. Seems a nice guy but with the board, the fans and their expectations no manager is going to suceed at Newcastle, especially one who was shown to be fallible the last time he was there.

Who next will put their neck on the block :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5

thing is with kk hes great at motovating his players ,but i think in todays game you need alot more than that and he has mainly foriegn journeymen at newcastle and if the board start seling youre players without you knowing he has to walk.

newcastle ever since they came up to the prem has been very unstable, some clubs are like that.whoever goes there needs instant success if they dont they are gone.

as for kk at england he did his best ,england are proving that we do have some of the best players in the world but cant be assed playing for their country which is a shame i was so happy when the new guy took over but now i think they should have stuck with sven at least he was consistant.

jason.


----------



## BondandBigM

Griff just as an asides I met a lot of fantastic people and there is no better place for a night out than the TOON but when it comes to football

A quote from a fan on the first day of the season, I rest my case :lol:



> *I'm not getting carried away after only one game, but if Keegan via Dennis Wise and co. can add two or three more signings to give the squad some added quality and depth, and the Toon continue to play with that much effort and belief then the exciting, attacking Keegan days may be just around corner once again. Who knows what might happen if the lads can build on a very positive first game of the season...*


----------



## michaelh

As a NUFC supporter i think that Kegan should stay at the club. IMO i dont think we could get a better manager as there is non avaliable but maybe Alan Shearer would be more popular. Kegan has been let down by the board and has had no say in the signings. It's been that "weasel" Wise down in London.


----------



## BondandBigM

michaelh said:


> As a NUFC supporter i think that Kegan should stay at the club. IMO i dont think we could get a better manager as there is non avaliable


You should of had a look at Sven at the time 

Unfortunately regardless of manager or owner Newcastle will always be mid table cannon fodder unless they can attract some proper big names which I doubt will happen. KK's record speaks for it's self at club level, I really don't see why everyone is for him at all.

In plenty of business's and football is a business these days, managers just have to get on with what they are given and not witter on like a kid that has had their sweeties taken off them.

B.


----------



## pg tips

You've got to remember to the Toon KK is a legend. When he came back from a very successful time at hamburg (European player of the year twice) and then Southampton he chose to come to Newcastle when he could have easily retired (mainly because of Arthur Cox). The Toon were in dire straits in div 2. He got them promoted and ended his playing carear with 48 goals in 78 appearences for NUFC

When he came in after Ardiles as manager they were in real trouble and relegation to division 3 looked a certainty but he managed to keep them up. His 1st season as manager saw them win their 1st 11 games on the bounce and gain promotion.

He then went on to gain 3rd in the premier leauge (behind Man u and Blackburn), 6th, and 2nd with some great football and some fantastic players (Lee Ginola Shearer, Asprila etc) Yes they should have won the 95-96 title but people forget just how good Man U were after the new year that season. (from 22 Jan the won 13 drew one and lost one and won the FA cup as well)

But above all KK gave the Toon army hope and belief. That's why he is held up like a messiha.


----------



## BondandBigM

pg tips said:


> You've got to remember to the Toon KK is a legend. When he came back from a very successful time at hamburg (European player of the year twice) and then Southampton he chose to come to Newcastle when he could have easily retired (mainly because of Arthur Cox). The Toon were in dire straits in div 2. He got them promoted and ended his playing carear with 48 goals in 78 appearences for NUFC
> 
> When he came in after Ardiles as manager they were in real trouble and relegation to division 3 looked a certainty but he managed to keep them up. His 1st season as manager saw them win their 1st 11 games on the bounce and gain promotion.
> 
> He then went on to gain 3rd in the premier leauge (behind Man u and Blackburn), 6th, and 2nd with some great football and some fantastic players (Lee Ginola Shearer, Asprila etc) Yes they should have won the 95-96 title but people forget just how good Man U were after the new year that season. (from 22 Jan the won 13 drew one and lost one and won the FA cup as well)
> 
> But above all KK gave the Toon army hope and belief. That's why he is held up like a messiha.


Fair comment, and I do understand why the locals like him.

But I still don't think he was or will be a top flight manager.


----------



## Griff

BondandBigM said:


> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> He's had it a bit hard like Joe Royal had.........little money to spend.........promises made, but not actually delivered.
> 
> If he had the kind of money Mark Hughes is going to get I'm sure he'd be a roaring success. Appointing a director of football over Kevin looks like undermining his manager's role to me. I don't blame Kevin for feeling pissed off.
> 
> The Newcastle fans rate Kevin a very great deal .................and that should not be ignored !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Griff but at one time he had the cream of English footballers at his disposal and as with a few others he never did anything significant with them, he hasn't been much better at club level.
> 
> However I agree possibly about being him being undermined. As for the fans, I was based in Newcastle for about 5 years and *"rose tinted glasses"* would be an understatement. If they were winning at half time two games into the pre season friendlies nearly the whole boozer would be talking premier league championship, Europe :lol:
Click to expand...

Him being undermined is putting it mildly!!!!

I'd be just as pissed off as he is!!!!



> Kevin Keegan's row with the Newcastle hierarchy centred on owner Mike Ashley trying to sell striker Michael Owen and midfielder Joey Barton without the manager's consent.
> 
> Keegan is being forced out of Newcastle after a bitter rift over transfers with executive director Dennis Wise. (Various)
> 
> Keegan is consulting his legal team and could launch a claim for constructive dismissal against Newcastle owner Ashley. (Daily Mail)
> 
> 606: DEBATE
> 
> Your reaction to the latest gossip
> 
> Keegan is facing the end of his Newcastle reign and a multi-million pound compensation battle with the club's hierarchy.
> 
> Wise and his former assistant at Leeds, Gus Poyet, who is now first-team coach at Tottenham, are in line to take over at St James' Park if Keegan's departure is confirmed.


Bloody atrocious way to treat the manager and run a football club!!!!!!!


----------



## BondandBigM

Griff said:


> Kevin Keegan's row with the Newcastle hierarchy centred on owner Mike Ashley trying to sell striker Michael Owen and midfielder Joey Barton without the manager's consent.


Hardly surprising he wanted to get rid of them. Barton is a thug who arguably should still be in jail and not that good and Owen is surely close to the end of usefull service and should be sold while he is still worth a few quid. TBH I can't see how any manager would be unhappy with that


----------



## jaslfc5

well well didnt see that coming but hes done the right thing. curbs has gone from west ham for much the same reasons as whats happening to keegan - definatly this season is going to be the best season ever on and off the pitch .

hopefully now the hammers will get bilic and they can do more in the league other than make up the numbers.

jason.


----------



## BondandBigM

The minor thing that none of the fans seem to bothered about is what exactly is in these guy's contracts. I can't imagine these club owners giving free reign to what amounts to not much more than their hired help. Seems to me if I was a billioniar with an ego it would defeat the purpose of buying a football club in the first place if you were going to leave it to someone else to run.


----------



## Griff

:blink: Then what is the point having a football manager at all!!!!????? :blink:


----------



## Alas

Griff said:


> :blink: Then what is the point having a football manager at all!!!!????? :blink:


Gives them someone to blame when it goes tits up!


----------



## pg tips

It does seem to becoming a trend, Chelski (well know that Jose left because of Abramovic interfering with team decisions, Hearts, West Ham, and Newcastle to name just 4 where the owner / chairman wants to be more than just the wallet.

Seems odd to me, I wouldn't dream of buying out Breitling then sacking the management and have a go at designing and marketing the watches myself!


----------



## BondandBigM

pg tips said:


> Seems odd to me, I wouldn't dream of buying out Breitling then sacking the management and have a go at designing and marketing the watches myself!


Big boys, big ego's and their toys sort of thing and there is nothing more passionate than football.



> Then what is the point having a football manager at all!!!!?????


Probably these days a lot of them are just whipping boys for the main man with the money.


----------



## Griff

Brian Clough would have sorted out any club trying that with him.

He was told by the club to change the way he ran Derby County.

He replied..................I'm changing nowt except me underpants!!!!!!


----------



## blackandgolduk

pg tips said:


> It does seem to becoming a trend, Chelski (well know that Jose left because of Abramovic interfering with team decisions, Hearts, West Ham, and Newcastle to name just 4 where the owner / chairman wants to be more than just the wallet.
> 
> Seems odd to me, I wouldn't dream of buying out Breitling then sacking the management and have a go at designing and marketing the watches myself!


Barry Fry? Prime example of too much meddling. My mate was one of the 'Peterborough Ultras' who led the Fry Out! campaign a couple of years ago... They seem to have recovered pretty well, though, from those dark days


----------



## JoT

Breaking News: Tony Benn appointed manager of NUFC as Keegan walks out again


----------



## Griff

Dream on.

The fans might like the idea though, and they are the ones that matter!!!!


----------



## pg tips

blackandgolduk said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem to becoming a trend, Chelski (well know that Jose left because of Abramovic interfering with team decisions, Hearts, West Ham, and Newcastle to name just 4 where the owner / chairman wants to be more than just the wallet.
> 
> Seems odd to me, I wouldn't dream of buying out Breitling then sacking the management and have a go at designing and marketing the watches myself!
> 
> 
> 
> Barry Fry? Prime example of too much meddling. My mate was one of the 'Peterborough Ultras' who led the Fry Out! campaign a couple of years ago... They seem to have recovered pretty well, though, from those dark days
Click to expand...

Yeah Bazza certainly is a character, but in a different league. Anyone who has followed him (B'ham, Barnet & Posh in the main) will certainly have their own opinion. Yes he wanted Posh as "his" team but he didn't realise just how bad the finances were and he did re mortgage his house twice to save the club. His management style was erratic to say the least, but he never gave up trying. When he became Dof F at Posh he did interfere in his managers role, Bleadsdale's walk out on the sky docu was fantastic  but probably staged imho.

The new chairman and manager seemd to have succeded in keeping Fry from medling in team affairs, he seems to enjoy life more now (the stress at posh nearly killed him) and he is great to watch on Anglia soccer night (and no that is not an oxymoron  ).


----------



## langtoftlad

Good bad, right or wrong Barry Fry is passionate about football & just wants the best for his team.

I guess if you've made enough money to buy your way into a soccer club, you're probably pretty used to being head honcho & taking the decisions - and we're all football experts, right?


----------



## JoT

Well done Leeds United


----------



## brgkster

especially over old friends (?) today


----------



## HappyLad

JohnT said:


> Well done Leeds United


Caught the end on the car radio. Top Result.

Come on the Leeds!!


----------



## bowie

Well done super Leeds united,1.0 against the old enemy man u.

bowie


----------



## Beelzebrush

As much as I really, really dislike Leeds Utd, that's a great result - especially as it puts out the only team I dislike more than Leeds


----------



## Andy Tims

Really gutsy performance with flashes of real class.

Great to see that misery guts Fergy pissed off too :thumbsup:


----------



## MarkF

God, who bloody cares? Rubbish game in a tinpot competition that nobody takes seriously anymore, not "proper" clubs anyway. Won by the not so massive divison three club that once was Super L666ds long ago in times long forgotten. Poo! :bb:


----------



## PhilM

Well I thought it was a good game, well done LUFC :thumbsup:


----------



## dombox40

Cant see you going much further now your star striker has put in for a transfer.


----------



## pg tips

yeah I know, he put it in on Dec 30 knowing the window was open on Jan 1, He's out of contract and can go on a free at the end of the season.

I guess it depends on what big bad ken thinks is best getting no money but holding on and hoping his goals get us promoted or selling, getting some cash and hoping we've already done enough.


----------



## tixntox

The last time I went to Elland Road was in the sixties/seventies. Hunter, Clarke, Charlton, the Grays, Sprake,Bremner etc............. class!


----------



## pg tips

yeah that's the era I grew up thro, posters of lorimer & clarke on the bedroom wall.

the 1972 cup winning team

GK 1 David Harvey

RB 2 Paul Reaney

LB 3 Paul Madeley

MF 4 Billy Bremner ©

CB 5 Jackie Charlton

CB 6 Norman Hunter

RW 7 Peter Lorimer

FW 8 Allan Clarke

FW 9 Mick Jones

MF 10 Johnny Giles

LW 11 Eddie Gray

Rumour is Beckford has signed for Newcastle for MÂ£2


----------



## Robert

pg tips said:


> yeah that's the era I grew up thro, posters of lorimer & clarke on the bedroom wall.
> 
> the 1972 cup winning team
> 
> GK 1 David Harvey
> 
> RB 2 Paul Reaney
> 
> LB 3 Paul Madeley
> 
> *MF 4 Billy Bremner © *
> 
> CB 5 Jackie Charlton
> 
> CB 6 Norman Hunter
> 
> *RW 7 Peter Lorimer *
> 
> FW 8 Allan Clarke
> 
> FW 9 Mick Jones
> 
> MF 10 Johnny Giles
> 
> *LW 11 Eddie Gray *


And also when Scotland had a good team.


----------



## gregory

MMmmmmm.... good day was Old Trafford.

I was there!

Happy times.


----------



## brgkster

they had some ankle breakers on that team, some of them very subtle, take giles for instance, my ankles used to get sore watching him,

on a different note, he went to a canadian team vancouver whitecaps, and had a clause in his contract, saying that if he was let go within a certain timeframe, he was entitled to a certain amount weekly for life, wep they folded, and he gets the check with boring regulatity.


----------



## Barryboy

Something I've never been able to understand about Leeds United (well, their fans anyway...)is why they consider themselves to be so important.... A Leeds fan once told me that they were Manchester United's biggest rivals.... Now I always thought that particular title would be properly applied to either Liverpool and Manchester City, both of which are teams with a far more credible claim.

My point is that apart from a few years under Don Revie when Leeds' very 'robust' style got some temporary success and one year under Howard Wilkinson, Leeds have achieved sod all to brag about. And before any Leeds fans come rushing on to crow about a freak recent FA Cup win, perhaps to support the point of my post I should mention this weekend's result of Exeter City 2 Leeds United 0


----------



## MarkF

I like you Barry.  Leeds fans are completely deluded, hysterically so, they really do see Man U as their main rivals, Liverpool don't enter their thoughts. They have Norwegian supporters club (membership 6) and think that counts as a world wide fanbase. You would think that a touch of humilty would have arrived in their thick bonces having hurtled into the 3rd division, but no, they *still* think they are Man U's main rivals.


----------



## gregory

MarkF said:


> I like you Barry.  Leeds fans are completely deluded, hysterically so, they really do see Man U as their main rivals, Liverpool don't enter their thoughts. They have Norwegian supporters club (membership 6) and think that counts as a world wide fanbase. You would think that a touch of humilty would have arrived in their thick bonces having hurtled into the 3rd division, but no, they *still** think they are Man U's main rivals.*


No we don't.

It's Huddersfield Town, thank you very much. And Norwich and Charlton.

That's from somebody who goes to watch, week in, week out, as a Season Ticket holder and therefore a fully fledged paid up fan.

Hope that clears that up.


----------



## biggles

Look forward to playing you in the CCC next year Gregory, if all the yorks teams can manage to stay up and be joined by Leeds & Hull it should make for great atmosphere at every other game.

Donny Rovers (my team)

Leeds

Owls

Blades

Tykes

Scunny

Hull

+ Boro & Derby arn't to far away.

But that bit of schadenfreude does kick in sometimes and i think it would be nice to see the Owls go down to join Leeds.


----------



## gregory

biggles said:


> Look forward to playing you in the CCC next year Gregory, if all the yorks teams can manage to stay up and be joined by Leeds & Hull it should make for great atmosphere at every other game.
> 
> Donny Rovers (my team)
> 
> Leeds
> 
> Owls
> 
> Blades
> 
> Tykes
> 
> Scunny
> 
> Hull
> 
> + Boro & Derby arn't to far away.
> 
> But that bit of schadenfreude does kick in sometimes and i think it would be nice to see the Owls go down to join Leeds.


Who do you support then Biggles?


----------



## pg tips

I think the big give away is where he's put (my team) h34r:

Been watching a leeds dvd my brother got me for xmas today! some old footage from "the big match" bloody wonderful!


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> Been watching a leeds dvd my brother got me for xmas today! some old footage from "the big match" bloody wonderful!


Exeter? :naughty:


----------



## pg tips

have exeter ever been in the top division? 

glory days mate, playing in a ploughed field at an overflowing upton park, wonderful.

I have no problems with the 3rd division and playing northampton et al! How long did man city take to claw themselves back?


----------



## pg tips

Oh yes! Net buster of a penalty!

Come on you whites! :clap:


----------



## langtoftlad

Watch them slide down the League One table... extending themselves too far...

Cracking Cup game though.


----------



## MarkF

Bloody hell, she has started already, I hadn't even got through 3 games whinge free footie games before the house erupted into bitter conflict. :furious: Can see major problems by next weekend.................


----------



## BondandBigM

MarkF said:


> Bloody hell, she has started already, I hadn't even got through 3 games whinge free footie games before the house erupted into bitter conflict. :furious: Can see major problems by next weekend.................





MarkF said:


> If I come in and the TV is on with nobody "really" watching it, off it goes! I fannied about putting off buying one for so long......After a month or so they even stopped asking for a new TV. When the kids are gone then we won't have or need one.


:lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM

Fortunately Big M is actually interested in it a bit and has been debating where to go tonight to watch the England game. She even suggested a local place that is having an all in open bar and food at Â£20 a head, did I want to go there 

You bet if she pays, I can have her booze a well, I'll need a few Vodka's in me anyway, once the locals hear the Jock accent they'll be throwing things at me :lol: :lol:


----------



## kc104

I split from my gf about 2 months ago, and THANK GOODNESS as I can now have a stress free and enjoyable world cup as a WOMAN FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE zone. Sorry to hear ur in trouble already Mark ^_^


----------



## Kutusov

World Cup?... Whats that?... :wink2:


----------



## sparky the cat

BondandBigM said:


> Fortunately Big M is actually interested in it a bit and has been debating where to go tonight to watch the England game. She even suggested a local place that is having an all in open bar and food at Â£20 a head, did I want to go there
> 
> You bet if she pays, I can have her booze a well, I'll need a few Vodka's in me anyway, once the locals hear the Jock accent they'll be throwing things at me :lol: :lol:


link Couldn't bring myself to post the original - not tonight


----------



## BlueKnight

kc104 said:


> Snip... I can now have a stress free and enjoyable world cup as a WOMAN ...Snip


I figured I would try that but it seems I'm having trouble fitting into some of my wife's lingerie. I can get into her pants, no problems though...tee hee.


----------



## BondandBigM

sparky the cat said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately Big M is actually interested in it a bit and has been debating where to go tonight to watch the England game. She even suggested a local place that is having an all in open bar and food at Â£20 a head, did I want to go there
> 
> You bet if she pays, I can have her booze a well, I'll need a few Vodka's in me anyway, once the locals hear the Jock accent they'll be throwing things at me :lol: :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> link Couldn't bring myself to post the original - not tonight
Click to expand...

Last time she let me go to Corfu with the boys to watch a few matches 

And we got a couple of shirts 










I wore mine for a bet......................FREE BOOZE !!!!!! :lol:


----------



## SharkBike

Thank you England goal keeper. h34r:

1-1 at the half.


----------



## dombox40

SharkBike said:


> Thank you England goal keeper. h34r:
> 
> 1-1 at the half.


Say thanks to our Goalie the Idiot


----------



## Stan

The fat lady hasn't started singing yet.:wink1:


----------



## SharkBike

dombox40 said:


> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you England goal keeper. h34r:
> 
> 1-1 at the half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say thanks to our Goalie the Idiot
Click to expand...

Thought I did. 

But, I'll thank him again. THANK YOU! 



Stan said:


> The fat lady hasn't started singing yet.:wink1:


I know...chances of a win are unlikely...I'll be happy if the U.S. can just make it a good game. :yes:


----------



## Stan

SharkBike said:


> dombox40 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SharkBike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you England goal keeper. h34r:
> 
> 1-1 at the half.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say thanks to our Goalie the Idiot
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thought I did.
> 
> But, I'll thank him again. THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> The fat lady hasn't started singing yet.:wink1:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I know...chances of a win are unlikely...I'll be happy if the U.S. can just make it a good game. :yes:
Click to expand...

The US has nothing to be ashamed of, Rich, imo.


----------



## Dick Browne

What a waste of nearly two hours of my life. And the money I spent on special "sitting in and watching footy with the family" shirts...

Now I can remember why I'm a rugby boy. And it's not just odd-shaped balls.

If we can't cut it against the septics, what chance against Germany in the Semi's? Bet we go out on penalties. Again.

Can we claim it as a 2-0 moral victory?


----------



## Who. Me?

ITV HD :thumbsdown: :bull*******:


----------



## Flows

I got drunk today and ate loads of drunk food, argh and we still lost! Damn Green needs a lashing


----------



## Alas

Watched the Argentina game and enjoyed it. 1 - 0 going on 10. :thumbsup:

Was going to watch the England game but as Bobby Moore, Bobby Charlton and 66 were mentioned after 8 secs of play  yes 8 secs...... I spent the time switching between the footie and the rugby in Argentina.

England should have won but oh dear - what a **** of a goalie. Gerard in top form though.


----------



## JTW

kc104 said:


> I can now have a stress free and enjoyable world cup as a WOMAN


Did that require surgery?


----------



## Stan

Alas said:


> Watched the Argentina game and enjoyed it. 1 - 0 going on 10. :thumbsup:
> 
> Was going to watch the England game but as Bobby Moore, Bobby Charlton and 66 were mentioned after 8 secs of play  yes 8 secs...... I spent the time switching between the footie and the rugby in Argentina.
> 
> England should have won but oh dear - what a **** of a goalie. Gerard in top form though.


They missed out Gordan Banks? It seems England did today too.


----------



## scottswatches

Who. Me? said:


> ITV HD :thumbsdown: :bull*******:


+1

Paid out for the HD tv, the HD set top box, The freesat aerial to get HD for the F1 and the world cup. The F1 isn't on HD and then ITV HD shows a fecking Hyundai advert after four minutes, completely missing Gerard's goal.

I'm never buying a Hyundai

I'm hoping that Algeria and Slovenia don't learn from the Americans how to mark Rooney out of the game.


----------



## MarkF

scottswatches said:


> I'm hoping that Algeria and Slovenia don't learn from the Americans how to mark Rooney out of the game.


It's not a problem if you have the tactics or intelligence to exploit the extra space, they'll still only have 11 men. The problem England had last night was Green/Milner/SWP.

I enjoyed it, although, as long as France are knocked out and Spain win, then I'll be happy.


----------



## funtimefrankie

SharkBike said:


> Thank you England goal keeper. h34r:
> 
> 1-1 at the half.


Ah well every team deserves to score one goal........................ Enjoy your one!

I've been asked a number of times now who I'm supporting in the World Cup. For some reason my accent here in Ireland doesn't make people think I'll support England. So I have decided I'm just going to start telling people I'm supporting France and see if I can make it out o the country before the shooting starts!

Frank

PS I'm a lucky one Noreen likes football and the only way I remember our anniversary is because we started seeing each other on the 18th of June 2006 and the date comprised of watching the France(there we go with France again) v Korea match and beer.....


----------



## jaslfc5

ive watched every game so far (not fussed on cam v jap)and although those bloody horns are starting to get on my nerves ,the one thing that is going to spoil this tournament is the ball and the overly watered pitches. any ball thats knocked on ahead and hit into space is skidding off 30 mtrs and ending the move and i havent seen anyone hit a good shot on target yet apart from the germans 1 goal last night everygoal has been a mistake or something up close.

im no ball expert but theres something up no one seems in control of it and alot of sloppy play going on.

that said there have been a few good games ,i thought england looked good in patches and shouldnt struggle getting through a draw was a good result against a side who have beated germany and spain recently.

and the germany australia game was an eye opener wasnt it.i was in a total turmoil as whom to cheer i went for the germans in the end as i have alot of problems with australia at the moment so got no support for them.and it will be so much sweeter knocking the box heads out in the later rounds.

luckily my wife doesnt mind the football ,not like theres anything else on anyway but if she did i would quite happily retreat to my games room and watch it.


----------



## pg tips

MarkF said:


> although, as long as France are knocked out and Spain win, then I'll be happy.


 Oh dear, not looking good so far!


----------



## jaslfc5

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> although, as long as France are knocked out and Spain win, then I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, not looking good so far!
Click to expand...

definatly the new group of death there ,chile and honduras looked as though they could give spain a good run for their money .puts the england game in perspective now too.at last this tournament has sprang to life.


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> Oh dear, not looking good so far!


It happens, but we are not talking some England type fiasco here, Spain were excellent from start to finish (so were the Swiss) and if they hadn't been so wasteful in the first half, Villa in particular, they could and should have run out easy winners. They lost, but has there been a better performance, Germany maybe?


----------



## pg tips

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> although, as long as France are knocked out and Spain win, then I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, not looking good so far!
Click to expand...

well the french bit is done and dusted  expect a Mexico Uraguay draw next week :notworthy:


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> well the french bit is done and dusted  expect a Mexico Uraguay draw next week :notworthy:


Great game! In fact 6 bloody good games in a row. It's karma man, the Frogs will be shouting "cheat" next week, oh happy days. :thumbup:


----------



## funtimefrankie

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> well the french bit is done and dusted  expect a Mexico Uraguay draw next week :notworthy:
> 
> 
> 
> Great game! In fact 6 bloody good games in a row. It's karma man, the Frogs will be shouting "cheat" next week, oh happy days. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

I just like the irony that they were beaten by a team in green. As you can imagine most of the people here in Ireland were!

Mind you it's our chance to shine tonight and who knows what will happen with two goal keepers that love to fumble the ball! It's my anniversary today as well, and NO we are not going out..... We will be staying in for the match..... Is what I said under my breath this morning when asked if I wanted to go out for a meal.


----------



## MarkF

funtimefrankie said:


> Mind you it's our chance to shine tonight


I love it! :lol: I love the England fans totally unwarranted optimism every time a tournament comes around, I love all the bunting and the jingoism and best of all I love the deflated atmosphere afterwards and I'm not even a Scot. :lol: It was a classic England tournament performance, same as they have dished out for the last 40 years (a few games in '96 excluded) and as funny as anything. 8 cracking games in a row and along come England to stink the competition out, just like in 2004. I think that the starting 11 was definitely the strongest line up too.:lol: Pressure cooker now............

Rooney.


----------



## thunderbolt

Now my knowledge of football is not exactly encyclopedic, but even watching most of the game tonight I came to the conclusion that...










h34r:


----------



## Defender

thunderbolt said:


> Now my knowledge of football is not exactly encyclopedic, but even watching most of the game tonight I came to the conclusion that...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> h34r:


Right on the button :thumbsup:!


----------



## Flows

Last 2 Games sucked, the formation wasn't working at all, our manager think he knows best and don't like it when things doesn't go his own way, Happy Birthday! Ya sackeD!

I don't even follow football, and i'm ashamed to be English


----------



## Kutusov

Flows said:


> I don't even follow football, and i'm ashamed to be English


Want to trade places with me?.... :naughty:


----------



## MarkF

Flows said:


> Last 2 Games sucked, the formation wasn't working at all, our manager think he knows best and don't like it when things doesn't go his own way,


I don't believe it's anything a coach can change. Barry - Gerrard - Carragher (Rio)- Terry - Heskey - Lampard, that's 60% of the outfield team. Barry nudging 30, rest past 30, ALL past their prime! These are the same players who flopped at the last World Cup and didn't even quailfy for the Euros so why should they perform any better now? Surely the penny must drop soon?







Sven, McClaren and now Capello, the coaches change but the players remain the same.....not good enough.

England's, the UK's really, players stop developing properly at 10 and any youth coach and/or parent can tell you exactly why.


----------



## pg tips

The french are imploding!

Captain dropped, 1 goal down, 1 sent off!! :lol:


----------



## squareleg

MarkF said:


> England's, the UK's really, players stop developing properly at 10 and any youth coach and/or parent can tell you exactly why.


Why is that, Mark? Surely, in any sport, a player can develop throughout their career. :huh:

Btw, re the RSA-France match: it's half time, as I write, and it's got to be a fix, hasn't it? The Gourcuff sending off was a joke (the guy was just contesting for the ball) and the French, as a team, are playing like lemons. What a shower. :comando:


----------



## pg tips

France :rofl2:


----------



## jaslfc5

squareleg said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> England's, the UK's really, players stop developing properly at 10 and any youth coach and/or parent can tell you exactly why.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, Mark? Surely, in any sport, a player can develop throughout their career. :huh:
> 
> Btw, re the RSA-France match: it's half time, as I write, and it's got to be a fix, hasn't it? The Gourcuff sending off was a joke (the guy was just contesting for the ball) and the French, as a team, are playing like lemons. What a shower. :comando:
Click to expand...

yeah mark can you explain that statement please .


----------



## Chukas

Well from what i've seen the world cup has been a bit of a dissapointment so far!

Portugal vs Brazil was a poor advert for the game,granted a point suited them both,I'm sure the Ivory coast are regretting playing for the draw in their opening game against Portugal.

On the other hand Spain vs Chile was a good game and every other team in the tournament could take a leaf out of the chileans team,they all gave 120% for the cause and played some good stuff as well!!

I reckon the Argies are the team to beat


----------



## Kutusov

Chukas said:


> Portugal vs Brazil was a poor advert for the game,granted a point suited them both,I'm sure the Ivory coast are regretting playing for the draw in their opening game against Portugal.


You take that back, sir!!! :acute:


----------



## MarkF

jaslfc5 said:


> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> England's, the UK's really, players stop developing properly at 10 and any youth coach and/or parent can tell you exactly why.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, Mark? Surely, in any sport, a player can develop throughout their career. :huh:
> 
> Btw, re the RSA-France match: it's half time, as I write, and it's got to be a fix, hasn't it? The Gourcuff sending off was a joke (the guy was just contesting for the ball) and the French, as a team, are playing like lemons. What a shower. :comando:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah mark can you explain that statement please .
Click to expand...

In the UK, from 5 to 9, kids play either 5-a side or 8 a side league football on junior sized pitches. They learn about passing and moving, the angles required etc. Everything is tickety boo and our kids are just as good as any other nations.

When the under 11's season kicks off, 10 year olds, my son was 10 years and one month, they are made to play on adult sized pitches. Imagine a 10 year old kid in goal at the world cup!

The majority of professional players in Britain are early babies, a kid born late, June, July is at a disadvantage because at under 11's onwards it's all about power, how far can the kid "hoof" it. You'll find most of the time that the biggest kid not the techically gifted kid will be team captain and regarded as the most important player. At only ten years old, they begin to "hoof it", "work the lines", "hit the channels" etc and at the very time that they most receptable to information, they stop learning, they run and they run on a pitch far too big for them, it's very sad.

My son plays in the UK and also Spain, they never stop "learning" how to play football, our kids stop at 10 and then only winning matters, it's wrong.


----------



## jaslfc5

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> squareleg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> England's, the UK's really, players stop developing properly at 10 and any youth coach and/or parent can tell you exactly why.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that, Mark? Surely, in any sport, a player can develop throughout their career. :huh:
> 
> Btw, re the RSA-France match: it's half time, as I write, and it's got to be a fix, hasn't it? The Gourcuff sending off was a joke (the guy was just contesting for the ball) and the French, as a team, are playing like lemons. What a shower. :comando:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah mark can you explain that statement please .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In the UK, from 5 to 9, kids play either 5-a side or 8 a side league football on junior sized pitches. They learn about passing and moving, the angles required etc. Everything is tickety boo and our kids are just as good as any other nations.
> 
> When the under 11's season kicks off, 10 year olds, my son was 10 years and one month, they are made to play on adult sized pitches. Imagine a 10 year old kid in goal at the world cup!
> 
> The majority of professional players in Britain are early babies, a kid born late, June, July is at a disadvantage because at under 11's onwards it's all about power, how far can the kid "hoof" it. You'll find most of the time that the biggest kid not the techically gifted kid will be team captain and regarded as the most important player. At only ten years old, they begin to "hoof it", "work the lines", "hit the channels" etc and at the very time that they most receptable to information, they stop learning, they run and they run on a pitch far too big for them, it's very sad.
> 
> My son plays in the UK and also Spain, they never stop "learning" how to play football, our kids stop at 10 and then only winning matters, it's wrong.
Click to expand...

ah yes i see what you mean now that is messed up isnt it. i was a freak of nature at 10 and i do remember scoring a goal from near the halfway line for my school side.

sadly i was in a year group in my area that developed 4 premiership/championship footballers and at least 10 who could have gone on to bigger things so you had to be good at football even at 11 .it is crazy when you think about it the step up at that age its no wonder we struggle.

any way back to the tournament what has been your best game so far and what are englands chances?

i would have to say best game was cameroon v denmark didnt really care who won but it entertained for 90 mins .and i think england could win this game they have beaten this germany team pretty recently and beckenbaur is doing a great job in jeering up the england side so i think they will do it. and after that apart from brazil noone really looks threatening.


----------



## MarkF

jaslfc5 said:


> ah yes i see what you mean now that is messed up isnt it. i was a freak of nature at 10 and i do remember scoring a goal from near the halfway line for my school side.
> 
> sadly i was in a year group in my area that developed 4 premiership/championship footballers and at least 10 who could have gone on to bigger things so you had to be good at football even at 11 .it is crazy when you think about it the step up at that age its no wonder we struggle.
> 
> any way back to the tournament what has been your best game so far and what are englands chances?
> 
> i would have to say best game was cameroon v denmark didnt really care who won but it entertained for 90 mins .and i think england could win this game they have beaten this germany team pretty recently and beckenbaur is doing a great job in jeering up the england side so i think they will do it. and after that apart from brazil noone really looks threatening.


Yes, it's crazy. I coach an under 11's and I never pick the same formation, plus, I swap every position around at half time, it's good for them. They know if they"hoof" it or kick it aimlessly then they are in big trouble with me, they will probably get subbed immediately. We played some ace footie last season and lost out on promotion in the last game, we had to win but lost 5-3 to the champions, after leading 3-0 at half time. A few parents then approached the club with the intention of having me removed as coach. That's how it is, some parents would rather their kds hoofed it all day long as long as they win.

If we kept opur kids off adult pitches till they were physically able to deal with them, say 14, then our home countries would be as good as anybody and our Premier League would not be stuffed chock-a-block with foreigners.

Lots of good games so far, hard to pick a best one, I really enjoyed Switzerland V Chile, a mental game, Italy v Slovakia was good too.

England? Don't know, it a was a good 7/10 performance against Slovenia but that's it, it was versus Slovenia. I thought the Germans were very shaky at the back, Ghana could have had 3 or 4 goals so if I ws betting on it then I'd back England. I don't think the Argies are anything special either, 2 teams in one, superb going forward and terrible at the back. I can't see past Spain or Brazil, how would England hurt them when they'll have major problems obtaining and keeping the ball?


----------



## jaslfc5

a shocking waste of time and money how can the best england have to offer look so poor.You have been weighed, you have been measured, and you have been found wanting.


----------



## Chukas

Well done ze Germans,they should of being out of sight after half an hour!!

England FA need to have a major inquiry into what went wrong,Capello will be getting a decent payoff since he just signed a new contract before the world cup.

Goalline technology is also required,as Lampard's goal might of made a difference.


----------



## BondandBigM

Chukas said:


> as Lampard's goal might of made a difference.


I doubt it they were woeful.

It cost me 5 hours of double time this afternoon as everyone baled out at 2pm so they closed up shop :angry:

I wonder if I could sue the FA for lost earnings :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt

Gives me another chance to post this...










They were completely useless, apart from a few minutes after the first goal when they came alive, shame about the disallowed goal. I hope the ref and his assistants are now cringeing at their blatant incompetence. I was hoping for a decent second half, but alas no, they returned to how they started the game. Apparently, according to one of my more knowledgeable neighbours the average weekly wage of the German side is Â£25,000 and the average weekly wage of the Enland side is Â£110,000!! After that performance they're not worth tuppence.


----------



## Odo

I'm just relieved it's all over, it was a miracle we managed to get past the group stage. A one nil win against Slovenia? Jebus we should have packed up and gone home then.

Whatever the inquest shows it seems Beckenbaur (sorry cant spell!) was right, a lack of home grown talent and a reliance on a few key players was our undoing.


----------



## Benzowner

thunderbolt said:


> Gives me another chance to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were completely useless, apart from a few minutes after the first goal when they came alive, shame about the disallowed goal. I hope the ref and his assistants are now cringeing at their blatant incompetence. I was hoping for a decent second half, but alas no, they returned to how they started the game. Apparently, according to one of my more knowledgeable neighbours the average weekly wage of the German side is Â£25,000 and the average weekly wage of the Enland side is Â£110,000!! After that performance they're not worth tuppence.


The wages are paid by the club not by the English FA, if the clubs think they are worth it then they get the money, if they don't, they are allowed to seek employment elsewhere as Joe Cole has to.

I have yet to see and England manager pick the best team, since Alf Ramsey. Successive England managers have picked the best eleven players which as always is not the best team. Lampard and Gerrard should not be in the same team, particularly when one of them is played out of position and keeps out a better players at that position. John Terry normally plays left centre back, so why play him right centre back. Green made one mistake and was dropped, this whole England side made many mistakes and kept their place, what kind of management skills are those. The fear attitude showed in the Algeria game, one mistake and we are out of the team, as said great management skills.

Rant over


----------



## scottishcammy

Benzowner said:


> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me another chance to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were completely useless, apart from a few minutes after the first goal when they came alive, shame about the disallowed goal. I hope the ref and his assistants are now cringeing at their blatant incompetence. I was hoping for a decent second half, but alas no, they returned to how they started the game. Apparently, according to one of my more knowledgeable neighbours the average weekly wage of the German side is Â£25,000 and the average weekly wage of the Enland side is Â£110,000!! After that performance they're not worth tuppence.
> 
> 
> 
> The wages are paid by the club not by the English FA, if the clubs think they are worth it then they get the money, if they don't, they are allowed to seek employment elsewhere as Joe Cole has to.
> 
> I have yet to see and England manager pick the best team, since Alf Ramsey. Successive England managers have picked the best eleven players which as always is not the best team. Lampard and Gerrard should not be in the same team, particularly when one of them is played out of position and keeps out a better players at that position. John Terry normally plays left centre back, so why play him right centre back. Green made one mistake and was dropped, this whole England side made many mistakes and kept their place, what kind of management skills are those. The fear attitude showed in the Algeria game, one mistake and we are out of the team, as said great management skills.
> 
> Rant over
Click to expand...

I don't think you should blame the manager. Blame the team, they were *hite. If England are so crap that the players can't cope with being (very slightly) in the wrong position then they wouldn't have one anything anyway.

Just be glad you can't here the reaction/comments up here in Jockland..........OUCH!


----------



## markffw

At least we looked good for about 20 mins .


----------



## Citiz

markffw said:


> At least we looked good for about 20 mins .


Talk about looking on the bright side :tongue2:


----------



## Mutley

markffw said:


> At least we looked good for about 20 mins .


That was half time


----------



## pg tips

Is that 20 mins in total for all 4 matches???

I was working, just seen the "hi" lights!

awful!!!

Come on Spain :lol:


----------



## Stan

At the end of the day the buck stops at the managers door, these are quality players who just don't gel when playing together under this regime.

There's no lack of skill with this team, but they have rarely seemed confident or comfortable playing together in the positions or roles they've been assigned.

David James did a descent job, that's one consolation.


----------



## gaz64

jaslfc5 said:


> a shocking waste of time and money how can the best england have to offer look so poor.You have been weighed, you have been measured, and you have been found wanting.


So true So true however I askthe question I posed to a welshman this afternoon. What round of the world cup finals did your national team get knocked out in?


----------



## gaz64

:to_become_senile:



scottishcammy said:


> Benzowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me another chance to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were completely useless, apart from a few minutes after the first goal when they came alive, shame about the disallowed goal. I hope the ref and his assistants are now cringeing at their blatant incompetence. I was hoping for a decent second half, but alas no, they returned to how they started the game. Apparently, according to one of my more knowledgeable neighbours the average weekly wage of the German side is Â£25,000 and the average weekly wage of the Enland side is Â£110,000!! After that performance they're not worth tuppence.
> 
> 
> 
> The wages are paid by the club not by the English FA, if the clubs think they are worth it then they get the money, if they don't, they are allowed to seek employment elsewhere as Joe Cole has to.
> 
> I have yet to see and England manager pick the best team, since Alf Ramsey. Successive England managers have picked the best eleven players which as always is not the best team. Lampard and Gerrard should not be in the same team, particularly when one of them is played out of position and keeps out a better players at that position. John Terry normally plays left centre back, so why play him right centre back. Green made one mistake and was dropped, this whole England side made many mistakes and kept their place, what kind of management skills are those. The fear attitude showed in the Algeria game, one mistake and we are out of the team, as said great management skills.
> 
> Rant over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you should blame the manager. Blame the team, they were *hite. If England are so crap that the players can't cope with being (very slightly) in the wrong position then they wouldn't have one anything anyway.
> 
> Just be glad you can't here the reaction/comments up here in Jockland..........OUCH!
Click to expand...

England were crap but as for north of the border just how do you spell

"Failed TO QUALIFY"?


----------



## gaz64

Odo said:


> I'm just relieved it's all over, it was a miracle we managed to get past the group stage. A one nil win against Slovenia? Jebus we should have packed up and gone home then.
> 
> Whatever the inquest shows it seems Beckenbaur (sorry cant spell!) was right, a lack of home grown talent and a reliance on a few key players was our undoing.


wasnt that the same becken baur who said england had gone back to Route one football ( not meant as a compliment).... I have to say that first german goal would have made wimbledon proud


----------



## gaz64

anyway has that scottish **** Murray been knocked out of wimbledon yet?


----------



## Stan

Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.


----------



## gaz64

Stan said:


> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.


Sorry stan ive just looked and cant see what your on about


----------



## Stan

gaz64 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry stan ive just looked and cant see what your on about
Click to expand...

I'm not shocked at your response.:wink1:

Does this forum really have any moderators?

It's about time we had some moderators who are more interested in the forum than their own popularity?

Sorry lads, you need to get with the programme when JoT is away.

Otherwise, you should put your ticket in and stop being so indifferent.:wink1:


----------



## gaz64

Stan said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry stan ive just looked and cant see what your on about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not shocked at your response.:wink1:
> 
> Does this forum really have any moderators?
> 
> It's about time we had some moderators who are more interested in the forum than their own popularity?
> 
> Sorry lads, you need to get with the programme when JoT is away.
> 
> Otherwise, you should put your ticket in and stop being so indifferent.:wink1:
Click to expand...

Sorry yet again Stan but I don't see your point and jumping on the mods is for what? Maybe you believe you should have your status elevated (heaven forbid)

I can only assume that you took offense at a couple of my posts so I will explain them

The first to Jas was based on his comment that England had been judged and found wanting ....from sn American.... Fine they qualified for the world cip but from Canada .... Well enough said


----------



## gaz64

Stan said:


> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry stan ive just looked and cant see what your on about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not shocked at your response.:wink1:
> 
> Does this forum really have any moderators?
> 
> It's about time we had some moderators who are more interested in the forum than their own popularity?
> 
> Sorry lads, you need to get with the programme when JoT is away.
> 
> Otherwise, you should put your ticket in and stop being so indifferent.:wink1:
Click to expand...

Sorry yet again Stan but I don't see your point and jumping on the mods is for what? Maybe you believe you should have your status elevated (heaven forbid)

I can only assume that you took offense at a couple of my posts so I will explain them

The first to Jas was based on his comment that England had been judged and found wanting ....from an American.... Fine they qualified for the worldcup but from Canada .... Well enough said... The second was in response to cammys comment that we should hear what those north of the border had to say... Well as their national team failed to qualify and many of them support 2 teams Scotland and any team playing England then I rest my case on that comment. As for the tennis reference Mr Murray quite famously stated he supported any team which beat England.

Now if a German stood up and said you were crap and we spAnked you I would have to agree .... And say to them ..... Come on Argentina. :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Por-tu-gal! Por-tu-gal! :clapping:

Chill out guys, it's not the end of the world, a bunch of overpaid guys don't represent you as a country or people... you know better than that.

I'm not hoping much of the game against Spain, and to tell you the truth, maybe it's a good thing if Portugal looses... maybe it's a way we get back to talking of important things that affects us here everyday... what do I care if Ronaldo gets sad, he has enough money to buy out from his misery, contrary to 99% of the rest of the Portuguese...

Btw, my candidates are now Spain, Argentina or Germany. Damn good teams!


----------



## MarkF

Stan said:


> At the end of the day the buck stops at the managers door,


Too easy a target, who else has a better reputation and record? Nobody IMO. Sven, McClaren and now Cappello, coaches change but the players, broadly, remain the same.



MarkF said:


> I don't believe it's anything a coach can change. Barry - Gerrard - Carragher (Rio)- Terry - Heskey - Lampard, that's 60% of the outfield team. Barry nudging 30, rest past 30, ALL past their prime! These are the same players who flopped at the last World Cup and didn't even qualify for the Euros so why should they perform any better now? Surely the penny must drop soon?


Has the penny dropped now? 

The Germans were a joy to watch but I think Spain will tear them apart, they are not to mobile in the centre of defence.

Rooney was probably the worse player in the World Cup.


----------



## jaslfc5

gaz64 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> a shocking waste of time and money how can the best england have to offer look so poor.You have been weighed, you have been measured, and you have been found wanting.
> 
> 
> 
> So true So true however I askthe question I posed to a welshman this afternoon. What round of the world cup finals did your national team get knocked out in?
Click to expand...

wales didnt even make it there i know that, if they had i would cheer for them,but im not as narrow minded as some and i do get behind england when they get into these competitions i even went out to the 98 world cup for a few weeks.you should have seen the amount of germany shirts and argentina fans around here yesterday i thought i was in munich.


----------



## gaz64

Getting away from who got there and who didn't England were woefull our current crop of players will go down in history as being the one of the worst England teams in history. Despite the acknowledged talent in the team they appear unable to play together. During this world cup they played like 11 guys who'd met half an hour before the game.

That said I am of the opinion that this was a world cup of medicre teams.


----------



## MarkF

gaz64 said:


> That said I am of the opinion that this was a world cup of medicre teams.


I am not sure Gaz. I think it's a raising of standards, no team is "unknown" nowadays, with the movement of players even tiny teams like Honduars have a sprinkling of top level Euro-league players. I think the current Spain side are one of the best teams we will ever see but they don't have the fortune of being able to spank a really useless team at a WC say, like Zaire '74.


----------



## Stan

gaz64 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gaz64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry stan ive just looked and cant see what your on about
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm not shocked at your response.:wink1:
> 
> Does this forum really have any moderators?
> 
> It's about time we had some moderators who are more interested in the forum than their own popularity?
> 
> Sorry lads, you need to get with the programme when JoT is away.
> 
> Otherwise, you should put your ticket in and stop being so indifferent.:wink1:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe you believe you should have your status elevated (heaven forbid)
Click to expand...

Now that is funny! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Benzowner

gaz64 said:


> anyway has that scottish **** Murray been knocked out of wimbledon yet?


No. Wimbledon had technology


----------



## Robert

Why did the chicken cross the road?

According to FIFA, it didn't.


----------



## jaslfc5

i am genuinely gutted england are out being a liverpool fan ive always supporeted the liverpool players in the side and this developed into becoming a fan,i have probably been to 10 games and a few out in france 98. i obviuosly would love to see wales get there one day but heres hoping.

fact of the matter is they were horribly outplayed by the germans ,but the signs were there even before they went to the world cup 2 own goals saved them in one of the warm ups then stuttering through their group and only looking good in patches is not good enough.

i dont know what should be done with the side sack the coach i dont think its needed although i dont agree with anything hes done but sven and most before him have done no better so ,like mark said earlier we have to start at grass roots.

its hard now to keep interested in the world cup but luckily i put a bet on in feb for holland to win so my intrest lies there from now on.you watch them go crashing out tonight.


----------



## scottishcammy

gaz64 said:


> :to_become_senile:
> 
> 
> 
> scottishcammy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Benzowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thunderbolt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gives me another chance to post this...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They were completely useless, apart from a few minutes after the first goal when they came alive, shame about the disallowed goal. I hope the ref and his assistants are now cringeing at their blatant incompetence. I was hoping for a decent second half, but alas no, they returned to how they started the game. Apparently, according to one of my more knowledgeable neighbours the average weekly wage of the German side is Â£25,000 and the average weekly wage of the Enland side is Â£110,000!! After that performance they're not worth tuppence.
> 
> 
> 
> The wages are paid by the club not by the English FA, if the clubs think they are worth it then they get the money, if they don't, they are allowed to seek employment elsewhere as Joe Cole has to.
> 
> I have yet to see and England manager pick the best team, since Alf Ramsey. Successive England managers have picked the best eleven players which as always is not the best team. Lampard and Gerrard should not be in the same team, particularly when one of them is played out of position and keeps out a better players at that position. John Terry normally plays left centre back, so why play him right centre back. Green made one mistake and was dropped, this whole England side made many mistakes and kept their place, what kind of management skills are those. The fear attitude showed in the Algeria game, one mistake and we are out of the team, as said great management skills.
> 
> Rant over
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think you should blame the manager. Blame the team, they were *hite. If England are so crap that the players can't cope with being (very slightly) in the wrong position then they wouldn't have one anything anyway.
> 
> Just be glad you can't here the reaction/comments up here in Jockland..........OUCH!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> England were crap but as for north of the border just how do you spell
> 
> "Failed TO QUALIFY"?
Click to expand...

Mate, no one up here has any pretensions of our team being anything other than *hite! You'll not find a Jock claiming their team is better than England, or anything similar. They are merely rejoicing in the failure of England, nothing else.

I actually wanted England to win.


----------



## scottishcammy

gaz64 said:


> The second was in response to cammys comment that we should hear what those north of the border had to say... Well as their national team failed to qualify and many of them support 2 teams Scotland and any team playing England then I rest my case on that comment. As for the tennis reference Mr Murray quite famously stated he supported any team which beat England.


Oh, absolutely, make no mistake, virtually every Scotsman who likes football are over the moon England have been put out. If you listen to what they say, it is usually a lot of laughing, followed by a lot of swearing, ending with "serves the arrogant ***** right!".

I don't agree with it personally, but it remains a fact.

I must have been texted at least 30 jokes about England going out.


----------



## BondandBigM

scottishcammy said:


> I actually wanted England to win.


 

:lol: :lol:

Big M was gutted, she bought The Sun for a fortnight to get all the tokens for a free England shirt now she can't wear it


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.


It's a football thread in the *None-Watch & Hobbies* section, to some more important than life it's self

:lol: :lol:

Maybe you should just pass it by and not read it then you won't be upset by these alleged "childish" comments and having a whinge at our current Mod's who imho do a decent job :grin:


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should just pass it by and not read it then you won't be upset by these alleged "childish" comments and having a whinge at our current Mod's who imho do a decent job :grin:
Click to expand...

Thanks for your advice, but I think I'll pass on that instead. :wink1:

You haven't always been so appreciative of the mods have you? If I could be bothered I'd find the thread. :rofl:


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should just pass it by and not read it then you won't be upset by these alleged "childish" comments and having a whinge at our current Mod's who imho do a decent job :grin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your advice, but I think I'll pass on that instead. :wink1:
> 
> You haven't always been so appreciative of the mods have you? If I could be bothered I'd find the thread. :rofl:
Click to expand...

Go ahead find it 

Actually do you ever post in any of the actual watch threads these days or are your visits just to post and try and wind people up


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should just pass it by and not read it then you won't be upset by these alleged "childish" comments and having a whinge at our current Mod's who imho do a decent job :grin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your advice, but I think I'll pass on that instead. :wink1:
> 
> You haven't always been so appreciative of the mods have you? If I could be bothered I'd find the thread. :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead find it
Click to expand...

I just said I can't be bothered.


----------



## jaslfc5

get a room you two. its just a bit of banter no offence been made or taken.


----------



## BondandBigM

jaslfc5 said:


> its just a bit of banter no offence been made or taken.


That was sort of my point in a round about way :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Another thread deteriorates into childish abuse.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe you should just pass it by and not read it then you won't be upset by these alleged "childish" comments and having a whinge at our current Mod's who imho do a decent job :grin:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your advice, but I think I'll pass on that instead. :wink1:
> 
> You haven't always been so appreciative of the mods have you? If I could be bothered I'd find the thread. :rofl:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Go ahead find it
> 
> Actually do you ever post in any of the actual watch threads these days or are your visits just to post and try and wind people up
Click to expand...

Seems to be working with you. :rofl: Most of my post are in the general watch section.:wink1:


----------



## mel

What's any of this thread to do with Eddie the Eagle? :lol:

Oh that's right, he failed miserably as well ! We had one of our family days out on the weekend, all the discussion was about footie from the sons-in-law, but honestly, like Cammy, my lot agreed it was all a bit sad for England, especially the in/out goal. :yes:

Me - I was busy listening to Classic FM - I'm as interested in footie as fly in the air


----------



## Stan

BondandBigM said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> its just a bit of banter no offence been made or taken.
> 
> 
> 
> That was sort of my point in a round about way :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

But you decided to have a dig instead. :lol:


----------



## Chukas

Well done Spain last night,at least they tried to play football unlike Portugal,who in my opinion will be gutted in the manor they went out.

Looking forward to the quarters now especially Holland vs Brazil and Germany vs Argentina.


----------



## scottishcammy

Some really good looking games there.


----------



## pg tips

It's really interesting to see how rubbish some of the worlds "best" players are when their team can't give them the ball, Ronaldo was non existant last night!


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> It's really interesting to see how rubbish some of the worlds "best" players are when their team can't give them the ball, Ronaldo was non existant last night!


What did you want Ronaldo to do without the ball? :blink:

Strange game, I thought Portugal were good enough to make a game of it, they got what they deserved, bugger all. Looking forward to the last seven games now although ia m at a bit of a loss what to with myself today without any football.  I am really pleased to see Paraguay and Uruguay in the last 8, with poor domestic leagues and populations of 6.2 & 3.3 million respectively, they have been superb. I still think Spain will win and I will be quids in!

Best kits, Paraguay (as usual) and Ghana, nice to see stripes. Worst kit, England, what a joke of a shirt.


----------



## jaslfc5

MarkF said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's really interesting to see how rubbish some of the worlds "best" players are when their team can't give them the ball, Ronaldo was non existant last night!
> 
> 
> 
> What did you want Ronaldo to do without the ball? :blink:
> 
> Strange game, I thought Portugal were good enough to make a game of it, they got what they deserved, bugger all. Looking forward to the last seven games now although ia m at a bit of a loss what to with myself today without any football.  I am really pleased to see Paraguay and Uruguay in the last 8, with poor domestic leagues and populations of 6.2 & 3.3 million respectively, they have been superb. I still think Spain will win and I will be quids in!
> 
> Best kits, Paraguay (as usual) and Ghana, nice to see stripes. Worst kit, England, what a joke of a shirt.
Click to expand...

portugal had a brilliant defence but nothing else and were clearly playing to their strengths ,as far as ronaldo is concerned its karma i loved the way he was inventing injuries with 5 minutes left and butching up spitting at the camera when full time was called he is a massive massive ****.

as for spain they look good but so do a few others in that mix so some very interesting games coming up.

best kit was the charlie brown one, it was slovenia i think if it was yellow and black it was just like charlie brown.had like a lightening strike across it bizarre.


----------



## pg tips

MarkF said:


> What did you want Ronaldo to do without the ball? :blink:


I would of quite liked to see him run around a bit and try and win the ball at least once or twice, or does his status and wages mean that sort of activity is below him? In my day we used to call it "goalhanging"!

The Portugese left winger was hopeless, I don't think he got a good cross in all game.

Spanish goal was offside and yet again all the bloody play acting and looking for the foul that was going on.


----------



## BondandBigM

Stan said:


> Most of my post are in the general watch section.:wink1:


Not any time recently :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarkF

Holland v Brazil was a bloody good game of footie, the Dutch deserved to win, the Brazilians gave up (as a team) when they went behind, a tad disappointing as I was looking forward to a Brazil v Spain final, still, my money is looking good now.

Ghana v Uruguay was an ok game but one with a totally bizzarre ending. Surely time was over when the ref gave the penalty? :blink:


----------



## squareleg

Warning - Rant Alert.

Massively disappointed with the Ghana result. For anyone who missed it, there was a goalmouth scramble in the last minute of extra time. The ball is headed into the Uruguay goal but is handled off the line by one of the defenders. Defender is red-carded, penalty awarded, penalty missed and Uruguay go on to win the shoot-out. In a sane, Sepp Blatter-free world, natural justice would apply, the original goal would have been awarded and Ghana would be in the semi-final. In Rugby, a penalty try would have been awarded... but not so in the crazy world of football. I'm gutted for the Ghanaians, who have been one of the few teams who have actually entertained us in this dreary event. I've become less and less interested in football over the last few years and this may well prove to be the final straw. When a sport becomes merely a business and loses the ability to entertain, loses the fun element, then it's game over as far as I'm concerned. Even the Brazilians have looked like bunnies, frozen in the headlights. Few players have looked like they're enjoying themselves. The ridiculous pulling and shoving in the six-yard-box, the shouting at the ref, the cynical fouls, the acting, the attempts to have opposition players carded, the stupid Adidas ball which no-one can control ... what a load of nonsense. The broadcasters love it, of course, because it's all news and fills loads of cheap airtime.

But, then, so does Big Brother - and what a load of :bull*******: that is.

Rant over.


----------



## MarkF

Calm down love.

I love it, the shirt pulling, the diving, the cynical fouls, the rolling around, I can't get enough of it, it's all part of the entertainment to me.

As for the Ghana missed penalty, it was a penalty not a goal and time should have been up anyway. Looked to me like it would have possibly hit Suaraz on the bonce? I am firmly against any technology that takes away the human element in football that manifests itself by way of errors, these errors make the game for me, controversy rules!


----------



## jaslfc5

2 great games yesterday .im so happy for holland they have been there or there abouts for so long now and they implode at big comps ,so to finally see them playing to their potential is a good thing.mark van bommel though is a complete **** id hate to play against him and have robben rolling around all game id proably stamp on them too.

todays games ? i dont know who i want to win in germ v arg as long as football is the winner im happy with that ,as for the other oe spain should have no problems there but this world cup has thrown up some strange results.

as for betting, a friend of mine has done a bet on all 64 games only 50p to win on each one ,he used his ps3 game fifa world cup 2010 to predict the correct scores ,so far it has correctly predicted enough for him to be about Â£100 up on the tournament with some very spooky results.

i personally think my money is safe on holland now with brazil out there really isnt anyone to beat them unless spain finally start to play.we shall see later.


----------



## MarkF

jaslfc5 said:


> todays games ? i dont know who i want to win in germ v arg as long as football is the winner im happy with that ,


Football definitely the winner. 

Thought Argentina's failings were there a for all to see, top class attackers, useless defenders and zero discernible tactics. They have played it off the cuff and got away with it till they met a good organised team. Poor Messi spent most of the last 15 minutes collecting the ball from his own half.

Spain should beat Paraguay but the game needs an early goal or it might be a poor one.


----------



## PhilM

Got this sent earlier, wasn't to sure if to post or not h34r:


----------



## Disco You




----------



## Kutusov

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Disco You




----------



## pg tips

pg tips said:


> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> although, as long as France are knocked out and Spain win, then I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, not looking good so far!
Click to expand...

Would you believe it from a dismal 1-0 loss to Switzerland 3 weeks ago they get to the final!


----------



## Kutusov

Spain made a fantastic game today! I only regret that this wasn't the final. Spain and Germany were the best teams on the Cup IMHO...


----------



## gaz64

Kutusov said:


> Spain made a fantastic game today! I only regret that this wasn't the final. Spain and Germany were the best teams on the Cup IMHO...


i bet the guy who put 2k on holland at 66/1 disagrees


----------



## MarkF

pg tips said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MarkF said:
> 
> 
> 
> although, as long as France are knocked out and Spain win, then I'll be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, not looking good so far!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Would you believe it from a dismal 1-0 loss to Switzerland 3 weeks ago they get to the final!
Click to expand...

The 0-1 was a freak result, Spain played well, they have the best team and the best players and that result didn't change anything. I was confident before and after. They are wonderful to watch.  Hopefully, they'll win the WC and then some coaches/managers, particularly in Britain, will look at the European and World Chamipins, note they are a team of midgets and a penny might drop.

Germany were made to look very poor, denied possession they were clueless. they must still be dizzy now, death by passing.


----------



## Griff

I hope Paul the octopus signals Holland to win the final B)


----------



## jaslfc5

i personally think spain are very lucky to be in the final and have been playing very negative poor football,but they have played to their strengths and with only one striker active they will always struggle.germany did look a bit clueless but at times they were playing against a packed midfield of 3 holding players and that is never easy.

holland totally deserve to be there purely for the way they came back at brazil in the second half was probably the best performance of the world cup.i obviuosly hope holland win but im looking forward to a good final.


----------



## MarkF

jaslfc5 said:


> i personally think spain are very lucky to be in the final and have been playing very negative poor football,but they have played to their strengths and with only one striker active they will always struggle.germany did look a bit clueless but at times they were playing against a packed midfield of 3 holding players and that is never easy.
> 
> holland totally deserve to be there purely for the way they came back at brazil in the second half was probably the best performance of the world cup.i obviuosly hope holland win but im looking forward to a good final.


I agree about the final, I'd like my winnings but I'd rather have a good final. Robben and Van Persie are certainly capable of upsetting the Spanish defence but it's up to the Dutch coach to make a game of it.

I disagree about Spain, I think the are on another football planet to every other team, the others teams know it too, that is why Germany suddenly confronted with Spain, went into their shells. Their possession figures are astronomical compared to any World Cup team before. Every team Spain has played sticks 11 men in their own half, you can't king it long and run after it, i.e. guess, (Like England) because their is no space available. Spain utilise their technique and mental ability to manufacture an opening, however long it takes, I think Spain are wonderful.


----------



## jaslfc5

MarkF said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> i personally think spain are very lucky to be in the final and have been playing very negative poor football,but they have played to their strengths and with only one striker active they will always struggle.germany did look a bit clueless but at times they were playing against a packed midfield of 3 holding players and that is never easy.
> 
> holland totally deserve to be there purely for the way they came back at brazil in the second half was probably the best performance of the world cup.i obviuosly hope holland win but im looking forward to a good final.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree about the final, I'd like my winnings but I'd rather have a good final. Robben and Van Persie are certainly capable of upsetting the Spanish defence but it's up to the Dutch coach to make a game of it.
> 
> I disagree about Spain, I think the are on another football planet to every other team, the others teams know it too, that is why Germany suddenly confronted with Spain, went into their shells. Their possession figures are astronomical compared to any World Cup team before. Every team Spain has played sticks 11 men in their own half, you can't king it long and run after it, i.e. guess, (Like England) because their is no space available. Spain utilise their technique and mental ability to manufacture an opening, however long it takes, I think Spain are wonderful.
Click to expand...

im not sure i would describe spains football as on another planet ,being beaten by switzerland and struggling against paraguay is far from convincing form .take out villa and xavi and spain would look like a very capable defensive unit but hardly an awesome attacking side from what ive seen.

it needs a good final though looking back it has been a very poor world cup imo ,i will be glad to get back to domestic football and the unpredicatability of liverpool this season.


----------



## Chromejob

(euphoric expression after waiting 116' for a goal)

Having watched Espana twice (yep ... twice) this year, I have to say they have superb passing strength ... today it was great watching them in possession of the ball and carrying it forward with precision.

I'm glad to see Holland lose ... great players, great offence and defense, but so many fouls and dirty moves that I couldn't help but cackle with glee when a red card finally (finally!) flew up. To me, sportsmanship ranks as important a talent as skill and passion ... teams that en masse repeatedly beat up on the opponents deserve to be booed out of the stadium.

B'bye, Holland ... nice guys don't always finish last.


----------



## MarkF

Like being able to back the fastest horse in a race. Just like after the Euros, my family will be spending every penny at restaurant in a big blow out. :thumbsup:

I expect Spain to win the next Euros and the next world Cup too, get your money on now, it'll take a generation before the other teams can catch Spain.

The Dutch, wow! How to blow 35 years of goodwill in 35 minutes.  Would have been terrible for football if they had won. Yet another coach who was too scared to take on Spain and changed their whole style, just to cope, pathetic!


----------



## Silver Hawk

Is it over? :huh:

Can we get back to watches now?


----------



## pauluspaolo

Have to say that I'm glad it's all over - I haven't been watching much of it since Englands last match (& what a barrel of laughs that was ) I watched last nights final though & thought Sapin were much better than Holland. As a game of football it was pretty naff to watch & Holland were to blame for this, in my opinion they weren't really there to play football but more to kick the Spanish players round the pitch (14 bookings & 1 sending off - not a great advert for international football)! The better team won & Holland were bad losers, I mean what's the point of arguing with the ref when the final whistles been blown? Is he going to change his mind & suddenly award the penalty/disallow the goal/replay the whole match? The better team won ..... end of.

Congratulations Spain :thumbup:


----------



## funtimefrankie

Well that has to have been one of the worst Sunday League games I've seen in a long time! No hold on since Two weeks ago and England played!


----------



## jaslfc5

not a great game was it and up until holland went to 10 men it was anybodys game ,but a fair result in the end holland set out their stall and it almost payed off not pretty but its the final of the world cup .

spain do play good passing football but alot of that squad wont be about for the next world cup and it will be interesting what the new crop come through as.

i cant see anyone beating brazil on their home track personally in 4 years time ,thats if they pull their act together and sort out the infrastructure and it goes ahead in brazil.hopefully they dont go messing about with physics again and play with a normal ball and we might see some better games.

a quick plea to roy hodgson cash in in on torres now and buy someone who will play all season please.


----------



## MarkF

Spains team is young, on average. Their squad, from which you could have picked the 2nd best team in the WC is younger still. At the next one Cup, Iniesta, Albiol, Pique, Arbeloa, Ramos, Fabregas, Torres, Mata, Busquets, Navas, Silva, Martinez & Pedro won't even be 30. They have players who would walk into other teanms that were cut from their original 30 man squad, Spain will get better.


----------



## phil hill

I was depressed BEFORE I read all these posts - now I'm really depressed!!!


----------



## luckywatch

I know what youâ€™re all thinking. Itâ€™s about time someone started a thread about Englandâ€™s prospects of brining the world cup back home where it belongs.










Its Montenegro this week!










I am looking forward to hearing the Pukka Pies.










Will England see glory again?










Come on England ! Come on England!


----------



## Kutusov

I hope you do!

I'm cheering for Portugal to miss out on the World Cup, we have better things to talk about and watch on the telly right now and probably even more so next year... Seems like we will and that's just fine! And less Ronaldo BS is a bonus too!


----------



## Faze

Come on you England.

Who were you, when you played football at school?

I was Allan "Sniffer" Clarke.


----------



## MarkF

You can't throw (PL) money (buying not coaching) at foreign players and have a strong England team. It's impossible.

Engalnd have zero chance of winning anything.


----------



## luckywatch

Faze said:


> Come on you England.
> 
> Who were you, when you played football at school?
> 
> I was Allan "Sniffer" Clarke.










:yahoo:


----------



## RTM Boy

Sadly, I think we have no more or less chance than any time since the last time we went to Brazil in 1970 - ie realistically, not much hope of actually winning, although we might get through to the quarters or semis.

Still, you never know. Perhaps if our expectations were more realistic we might be pleasantly surprised. After all, if the Eurozone goes belly up, maybe Germany, France, Italy, Spain, etc., won't be able to afford to send a team to Brazil :lol:


----------



## taffyman

Spain again this time around H


----------



## Kutusov

RTM Boy said:


> Sadly, I think we have no more or less chance than any time since the last time we went to Brazil in 1970 - ie realistically, not much hope of actually winning, although we might get through to the quarters or semis.
> 
> Still, you never know. Perhaps if our expectations were more realistic we might be pleasantly surprised. After all, if the Eurozone goes belly up, maybe* Germany*, France, Italy, Spain, etc., won't be able to afford to send a team to Brazil :lol:


You're kidding, right? Eurozone is going belly up partly because of Germany. They seem to be the only ones that are rich and getting richer

BTW, I'll be probably cheering for Russia as they are the ones getting us off the qualifiers. And you guys know I'm a Russia fan anyway...


----------



## luckywatch

I am beginning to sense a bit of world cup fever but we canâ€™t have a world cup without Ronaldoâ€™s

Magic feet! :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov

I'm afraid that you'll be disappointed. It's more likely than not that Portugal won't qualify. But you'll have Messi on rival land and that will be interesting enough :yes:


----------



## artistmike

RTM Boy said:


> After all, if the Eurozone goes belly up, maybe Germany, France, Italy, Spain, etc., won't be able to afford to send a team to Brazil :lol:


In economic times like this, one thing you can guarantee is the greatest concentration on football events and the like...... the concept of panem et circensis is well known to our politicians, hence all the hype over the Olympics. What amazes me really is that the public not only fall for it every time but embrace it totally..... :mda:


----------



## RTM Boy

Kutusov said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, I think we have no more or less chance than any time since the last time we went to Brazil in 1970 - ie realistically, not much hope of actually winning, although we might get through to the quarters or semis.
> 
> Still, you never know. Perhaps if our expectations were more realistic we might be pleasantly surprised. After all, if the Eurozone goes belly up, maybe* Germany*, France, Italy, Spain, etc., won't be able to afford to send a team to Brazil :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right? Eurozone is going belly up partly because of Germany. They seem to be the only ones that are rich and getting richer
> 
> BTW, I'll be probably cheering for Russia as they are the ones getting us off the qualifiers. And you guys know I'm a Russia fan anyway...
Click to expand...

Yes, I was joking - hence the :lol: . Can't help feeling it's too easy to blame the Germans (as nice as that is  ). If you're a Eurozone country expecting the Germans to give you billions of Euros because you've joined the Euro (with all that that entails), your banks have lent far too much money (based on a property bubble) they simply won't get back and you don't want to leave the Euro (the only alternative), you've really only got yourself to blame...

The Germans are rich because they save and don't max out on credit cards, personal loans and mortgages and sell stuff we want to buy; Lange & Sohne, Nomos, Sinn, Archimede, etc., mostly made in what was East German, which after German reunification suffered a real austerity shock that isn't completely over even now, but the east Germans are much better off today - hence all those lovely (profitable) watches largely made in a small town near Dresden. We lust after all sorts of German stuff; cars, white goods, household appliances, etc., and they sell them to us at high (profitable) prices and so they get rich. That's what we did very successfully until about 1913, thereafter increasingly less so. But with having to lend so much money to the rest of Eurozone the Germans are getting poorer by the day...hence my joke. :wink1:


----------



## RTM Boy

artistmike said:


> RTM Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> After all, if the Eurozone goes belly up, maybe Germany, France, Italy, Spain, etc., won't be able to afford to send a team to Brazil :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> In economic times like this, one thing you can guarantee is the greatest concentration on football events and the like...... the concept of panem et circensis is well known to our politicians, hence all the hype over the Olympics. What amazes me really is that the public not only fall for it every time but embrace it totally..... :mda:
Click to expand...

Yup, it's worked since Roman times and still does and IMO is simply provides escapism from the everyday gloom (especially at the moment)...


----------



## Kutusov

RTM Boy said:


> Yes, I was joking - hence the :lol: . Can't help feeling it's too easy to blame the Germans (as nice as that is  ). If you're a Eurozone country expecting the Germans to give you billions of Euros because you've joined the Euro (with all that that entails), your banks have lent far too much money (based on a property bubble) they simply won't get back and you don't want to leave the Euro (the only alternative), you've really only got yourself to blame...
> 
> The Germans are rich because they save and don't max out on credit cards, personal loans and mortgages and sell stuff we want to buy; Lange & Sohne, Nomos, Sinn, Archimede, etc., mostly made in what was East German, which after German reunification suffered a real austerity shock that isn't completely over even now, but the east Germans are much better off today - hence all those lovely (profitable) watches largely made in a small town near Dresden. We lust after all sorts of German stuff; cars, white goods, household appliances, etc., and they sell them to us at high (profitable) prices and so they get rich. That's what we did very successfully until about 1913, thereafter increasingly less so. But with having to lend so much money to the rest of Eurozone the Germans are getting poorer by the day...hence my joke. :wink1:


Oh, don't get me wrong... I don't blame the Germans at all, I blame the lousy country where I was born, its provincial politicians (and people, after all that's where they come from) and our laughable history. We should be Spain and that's that... 

Moving on to footy before this gets thrown into the political section... Go Spain! Go England! Go Russia! Go Germany! I'll be happy with any of the 4 taking the cup. Not so much with the boring football of Italy or Greece. And not another team from a continent that is not Europe. Well... I wouldn't be too unhappy with Argentina but I have no idea how they are playing these days.


----------



## luckywatch

Well said above. Let the games begin. This recession looks like a long one.


----------



## RTM Boy

Kutusov said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong... I don't blame the Germans at all, I blame the lousy country where I was born, its provincial politicians (and people, after all that's where they come from) and our laughable history. We should be Spain and that's that...


Assuming you are from Portugal (?) I think you don't do your country justice. Portugal is the oldest nation state in Europe and I think the only one Britain has never been to war with and has a very fine seafaring history. It's got a very nice climate, is very pretty, has fine food and wine, etc. All countries have something going for them - it's just a matter of focusing on it and making the most of it. Anyway, enough fftopic2: nonsense...back to the football;

Naturally, I would be ecstatic if England won the WC2014 and I can only imagine the parties in the streets if we did







but otherwise I'd like whichever team does win to win playing fine football - ie not a repeat of the WC2010 final - what were Holland thinking playing like that??? It would be nice if an underdog team won ie not Spain, Germany, Italy, France, Brazil, Argentina... not least because IMO it would make the tournament more interesting.


----------



## Kutusov

RTM Boy said:


> It would be nice if an underdog team won ie not Spain, Germany, Italy, France, Brazil, Argentina... not least because IMO it would make the tournament more interesting.


North Korea would be funny! Imagine the praise to the dear leader...









...and a NK couch that wouldn't be shot for a change...


----------



## MarkF

I'd like Spain to win it, I could watch them all day and not be bothered if they never had a shot.


----------



## RTM Boy

Even funnier if North Korea beat the US in the final :lol: Just imagine that!


----------



## luckywatch

Well Montenegro was tough, as expected. Good first half by England then it just fell apart. I do take great comfort in that at the end of 90 minutes play one team looked desperate and it was not England. Lot of work to do now. They say that if England do not qualify it will cost the country a billion pounds and some say that is a conservative estimate. Amazing really for just a game of footie.










Bet he wears a designer watch.










At least we got the music right.










Anyone remember the mascot?










Or this guy?










Come on England! Come on England!


----------



## Docta13

bring back world cup willie!!!

and whatever happened to pele?


----------



## Kutusov

Docta13 said:


> and whatever happened to pele?


Pele? Viagra commercials... seriously!


----------



## blackandgolduk

Faze said:


> Come on you England.
> 
> Who were you, when you played football at school?
> 
> I was Allan "Sniffer" Clarke.


Steve Bull.

As an interesting aside, Allan Clarke is my mum's cousin...


----------



## Benzowner

I have a theory, the only time we have won the football World Cup and the Rugby World Cup, both teams had a man called Cohen playing, we need another Cohen


----------



## luckywatch

Your right! Itâ€™s all coming back now. George Cohen.










and Lenny the Lion.










A Jubbly at half time!










then home for Cracker Jack










and a Jamboree bag










Happy days.


----------



## RTM Boy

T'was a record by Lonnie Donnegan too;


----------



## samb

Of course England will win, same thought I have every world cup...


----------



## luckywatch

samb said:


> Of course England will win, same thought I have every world cup...


 There are two of us now.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Come on then! What you reckon of the new kit. Lot of criticism for it looking like the old German kit.

Other than the obligatory Nike tick I think I looks great. Bear in mind we got to go to Brazil in this.



















Thing is, will this be the lucky kit? :band:


----------



## Kutusov

Is it made of that spandex-alike elastic crap? If it is, expect to fry in it... I made the mistake of buying a pack of plain t-shirts that are made of that stuff and they are unbearable under the Sun during hot weather... and I mean Portugal's hot weather, which is a lot colder than Brasil's.


----------



## Faze

White has never been flattering for England supporters.

Now if we played in black, or something with stripes, I'm sure they'd sell more shirts..... A black hoody with pockets in XXL would sell out in seconds!


----------



## luckywatch

Well in the hope of getting to Brazil for the world cup, it would help if we get it together tonight, I finished putting this up today. I did the concrete yesterday and itâ€™s reasonably straight. If we could play with the a bit of the passion that the Irish showed last week we have a chance.

Kick off at 8, come on England!


----------



## luckywatch

2-2 that will do me, at the new stadium as well. Well done England. What about John Barnes in 1984, anyone remember that?

Well like Drake once said â€˜thatâ€™s taken the wind out of their sailsâ€™. :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Guest

Well I'm a doom munger as far as England Football team is concerned, first half they were worse than rubbish but they picked it up somewhat in the second half which is a dead opposite of what they usually do.

I can already see what is going to happen in the word cup, we will draw the first game, scrape through to the second round where we will be royaly whooped by a team we should hammer. Stevie Gerrard will be interviewed where he'll say something like " well,ya know, we've learnt a lot and I think we've grown as a team and were all looking forward to the Euros ya know.

Soap box now stepped down from....going back to work.


----------



## luckywatch

Spudley, canâ€™t have you all down and gloomy mate. We were 2-1 up for a brief moment. You got to keep that feeling in your heart. I got you some music to keep your spirits up! :yahoo:


----------



## Guest

Yeh thanks for that, it does help.....the Badeil and Skinner 4 lions does get me and I'm certain I will be very excited next summer, it's just that has an avid supporter of England I know it'll take a similar path.....a dodgy referee decision, losing on penalties, leading 3 nil against the Hermans and then giving away 4 penalties in the last 3 minutes......you know it's going to happen!!


----------



## luckywatch

Come on Spudley! Four nil tonight. Come on England, Come on England. :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

4-1










Come on England.


----------



## jaslfc5

Hard to watch so far . Why is it everytime I see hodgson with that 60 k ap on it always looks like someone has bought it for him on a recent trip to turkey.

Rooney one nil.


----------



## marley

I predict 3-0 to England........................saying that? Maybe 3-1!


----------



## Iceblue

I got a Â£2 pound bet on 2.1 England Rooney score and Â£1 pound bet that gets me Â£175 if it comes in fingers crossed might be able to get a new watch with the winnings COME ON ENGLAND


----------



## Iceblue

Well I came in at 16/1 Rooney scores 2.0 win and 3/1 Gerard and goal scored both were 50 p bets got about a Â£10 no new watch but fantastic England qualify


----------



## Mr Cracker

We are off to Brazil........Townsend was quality yet again!


----------



## Iceblue

Townsend cracking player and a cracking performance


----------



## luckywatch

*H**a*ppy days are here again. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Portugal are through. I know what youâ€™re thinking â€˜â€™so whatâ€™â€™. I was just wondering do you think Ronaldoâ€™s Russian girlfriend would like to see one of my Amphibians.

Look if you donâ€™t ask you donâ€™t get. Anyway she might be moving to England soon.


----------



## Beeks

I'm a City season ticket holder and I couldn't care any less about international football..in fact..all these breaks for meaningless friendlies pisses me off


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> Portugal are through. I know what youâ€™re thinking â€˜â€™so whatâ€™â€™. I was just wondering do you think Ronaldoâ€™s Russian girlfriend would like to see one of my Amphibians.
> 
> Look if you donâ€™t ask you donâ€™t get. Anyway she might be moving to England soon.


Just my opinion but I don't think Portugal deserves to be on the World Cup. A bunch of star players that don't know how to play as team. And I hope Ronaldo doesn't get the golden ball, go nuts for good and the Russian gf moves on to something more pleasant, the poor girl.


----------



## mcb2007

Beeks said:


> I'm a City season ticket holder and I couldn't care any less about international football..in fact..all these breaks for meaningless friendlies pisses me off


Calmdowncalmdow it's only a game

Played bay bunch of over paid ****** imho


----------



## Timetraveller

If i spent a fortune travelling watch England get knocked out first round id be gutted and want a refund -----anyone going ?


----------



## luckywatch

Not long now Saturday 14th June. England, England, England. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## S2K Tuning

I think this is the first tournament I will be watching with absolutely zero expectations of England's chances. I'm hoping I will be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Cleisthenes

S2K Tuning said:


> I think this is the first tournament I will be watching with absolutely zero expectations of England's chances. I'm hoping I will be pleasantly surprised.


Same here, I expect absolutely nothing from our squad :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

Cleisthenes said:


> S2K Tuning said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is the first tournament I will be watching with absolutely zero expectations of England's chances. I'm hoping I will be pleasantly surprised.
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, I expect absolutely nothing from our squad :yahoo:
Click to expand...


----------



## luckywatch

Its the news you have all been waiting for. :yes: *COME ON ENGLAND*. :thumbup:

*England squad in full:*

*Goalkeepers: *Joe Hart (Manchester City), Ben Foster (West Bromwich Albion), Fraser Forster (Celtic).

*Defenders: *Leighton Baines (Everton), Gary Cahill (Chelsea), Phil Jagielka (England), Glen Johnson (Liverpool), Phil Jones (Manchester United), Luke Shaw (Southampton), Chris Smalling (Manchester United).

*Midfielders*: Ross Barkley (Everton), Steven Gerrard (Liverpool), Jordan Henderson (Liverpool), Adam Lallana (Southampton), Frank Lampard (Chelsea), James Milner (Manchester City), Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain (Arsenal), Raheem Sterling (Liverpool), Jack Wilshere (Arsenal).

*Attackers: *Rickie Lambert (Southampton), Wayne Rooney (Manchester United), Daniel Sturridge (Liverpool), Daniel Welbeck (Manchester United).

*Standby*: John Ruddy (Norwich City), Jon Flanagan (Liverpool), John Stones (Everton), Michael Carrick (Manchester United), Tom Cleverley (Manchester United), Andy Carroll (West Ham United), Jermain Defoe (Toronto FC).


----------



## Caller.

They all look like they've been handcuffed!


----------



## handlehall

And will no doubt play like they are wearing leg-irons.


----------



## scottswatches

Caller said:


> They all look like they've been handcuffed!


not yet, but the last time England played a world cup in Brazil...

After watching the last world cup i have almost no interest in this one. The players didn't look like they cared, or couldn't be bothered. Expectations for this world cup are lower than a plough head, but if we beat Italy in the first round I know I will get hooked into it!


----------



## luckywatch

scottswatches said:


> Caller said:
> 
> 
> 
> They all look like they've been handcuffed!
> 
> 
> 
> not yet, but the last time England played a world cup in Brazil...
> 
> After watching the last world cup i have almost no interest in this one. The players didn't look like they cared, or couldn't be bothered. Expectations for this world cup are lower than a plough head, but if we beat Italy in the first round I know I will get hooked into it!
Click to expand...

Come on now lads. Positive thoughts. Just imagine the faces of the Italians. :thumbup:


----------



## Faze

Must admit I'm more looking forward to seeing other teams play rather than England.

But will still scream the house down when we score :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Faze said:


> Must admit I'm more looking forward to seeing other teams play rather than England.
> 
> But will still scream the house down when we score :thumbup:


 Thats the spirit! Here is my fav BB version, only cause Pendelton is in it. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

*Come on England. *

*http://youtu.be/wGFpzQlHMnw*


----------



## Faze

New 3 Lions T-Shirt bought today, getting excited :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

Faze said:


> New 3 Lions T-Shirt bought today, getting excited :yahoo:


 What about the Sturridge goal!!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Caller.

What about the rest of it!


----------



## Faze

Caller said:


> What about the rest of it!


Put on Facebook: I hope they bring Rooney on in the second half. :threaten:


----------



## Caller.

Much better 2nd half. Upped the temple and looking for through balls.

Chelsea scored!


----------



## luckywatch

Yeah well done the pensioners.


----------



## Richy

Looking forward to the footie. But could not get any odds at William Hill today. Seemingly they can't offer it on "how many times the pundits will mention 1966".


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Apparently....in the near future, there's going to be a thing called 'The World Cup' on TV. As a person who doesn't have any interest in 'Football' or any sport except fishing......can I make a simple suggestion.....? Why the feck can't ITV, BBC et al create seperate sports channels for those that want to watch, and leave us normal folks with our usual channels and programmes. It does my head in when I tune into my fave prog only to find that it's been cancelled due to the 'Football' .

Ah....tonight, you can't watch the gorgeous Alex Jones on the 'One Show' because England are playing 'Some Feckwit Country'.....and we want to see them get knocked out. I FECKING DON'T........I WANT TO WATCH ALEX.

For Christ's sake, leave us normal folks our programmes and put the footy on a separate, dedicated channel..........it can't be that hard to work out........

...........and breathe......and relax.......rant over.........until they mess with my programmes again................. :taz:


----------



## Faze

Oh dear, just pulled out Belgium in the works sweep stake.


----------



## luckywatch

Some music for Roger the Dodger. :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Last friendly tonight. Kick off 9.45. Asda are doing a wearable flag for Â£3, thatâ€™s a must have for any self respecting England fan. I should have a red and white bowler hat somewhere, got to try and dig that out. *Come on England*. :thumbup:


----------



## Caller.

Faze said:


> Oh dear, just pulled out Belgium in the works sweep stake.


I'm be more worried if I'd pulled England. Belgium are probably the better bet.


----------



## Faze

England have a better starting 11 this time, time to smash some goals in! :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

Caller said:


> Faze said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, just pulled out Belgium in the works sweep stake.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm be more worried if I'd pulled England. Belgium are probably the better bet.
Click to expand...


----------



## BondandBigM

Typical Yanks, its raining a bit we'd better go in incase somebody sue's us for getting their shirts wet

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Caller.

If Woy doesn't start with Barkley, he should have his gender re-arranged! :yes:

Was Rooney playing?


----------



## luckywatch

Not long now. Hope to get the flags up saturday.






Shame Rik wont see it.  God bless him.


----------



## luckywatch

I reckon there are going to be lot of middle aged blokes making fools of themselves Saturday night. You know silly clothes, flags and noisy instruments to upset the neighbours. So I said to the 710 lets tone it down a bit this time and remember we are English and representing the greatest country and football team the world has ever seen.

I said that for this world cup I want to be an ambassador for my country. So here we have it.

The flags and the bunting go up in the morning.

*COME ON ENGLAND*.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

I hope to God it's all over tomorrow..... :yahoo: ...and we can get back to normality


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> I hope to God it's all over tomorrow..... :yahoo: ...and we can get back to normality


Well, I'm looking forward to the 24h of Le Mans :lol:


----------



## Faze

Missed the games yesterday, we had friends over and was forced to get drunk!!

Anyway, just seen the highlights of Holland v Spain, and RVP's header was sweet :notworthy:


----------



## luckywatch

Ready! Trouble is Iâ€™m on me third pint and itâ€™s another 8 hours to kick off.







* Come on Hodgson.*


----------



## luckywatch

Bloody hell! Just realised tonight we got Adrian Chiles and the Spanish get Sara Carbonero.


----------



## luckywatch

*Rooney Rooney Rooney.*

*http://youtu.be/FbPH1AIc14w*


----------



## luckywatch

Weathers turned nice again. Just waiting for me dinner. I changed me churches to keep Bond happy.

Still got another 5 hours yet.


----------



## Faze

The waiting is bloody killing me.

Time to have shower don my England shirt and dig out my lucky pants.

*COME ON ENGLAND *


----------



## Kutusov

Let's go Porsche!!! ...although plenty of time left for Toyota and Audi to catch up.


----------



## BondandBigM

luckywatch said:


> Weathers turned nice again. Just waiting for me dinner. I changed me churches to keep Bond happy.
> 
> Still got another 5 hours yet.


Your right you'd fit right in in my local, there's still a few of them wear Desert Boots

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Faze

When we score, I'll be doing this


----------



## luckywatch

This is me when we get the second..................... :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## luckywatch

Save* the big one *for our third goal. :thumbup:


----------



## kevkojak

Jesus, Costa Rica eh? Who'd have thought it.

Done us a favour, let's beat Italy and we're a shoe-in! :thumbup:


----------



## BondandBigM

Time to go, off into the Lions Den, I've promised Big M I'll keep my mouth shut if Italy score

Wish me luck

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

BondandBigM said:


> Time to go, off into the Lions Den, I've promised Big M I'll keep my mouth shut if Italy score
> 
> Wish me luck
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Watch out for those desert boots...


----------



## BondandBigM

Mugged by Balotelli, I got a few drinks out of that bet last night. A lot of unhappy campers in the Lion's Den last night.

:grin:


----------



## chris.ph

i was going to make a sarky comment, but at least england qualified coz we didnt, thank god my mrs is italian though as it gives me a chance to gloat


----------



## bowie

ok by me I had Italy to win 2.1 on my predictor from work.


----------



## luckywatch

Best play from England I have seen in a long time. They have now got to beat Paraguay or itâ€™s an early bath. They just got to get the ball between the posts. Still, itâ€™s not over till the fat lady sings.

*Come on England. :yahoo:* :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> They have now got to beat Paraguay or itâ€™s an early bath.


Who?? Uruguay, you mean?


----------



## luckywatch

Kutusov said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have now got to beat Paraguay or itâ€™s an early bath.
> 
> 
> 
> Who?? Uruguay, you mean?
Click to expand...

Well spotted. I wondered who would get that first.









I think Paraguay is something the 710 uses to clean the bathroom.


----------



## Kutusov

luckywatch said:


> I think Paraguay is something the 710 uses to clean the bathroom.


She cleans the toilet with a Paraguayan?? Oh, you imperialistic brit!!! :lol:


----------



## Haggis

Not being a football fan I decided to go out in the car last night and go down the Clyde coast, travelling through a couple of towns, I was shocked at all the Italian flags hanging from windows and pubs. It must be an Italian holiday I thought. All the cheering when Italy scored didn't sound like Italian. Yah beauty, go on yersel son!


----------



## BondandBigM

Haggis said:


> Not being a football fan I decided to go out in the car last night and go down the Clyde coast, travelling through a couple of towns, I was shocked at all the Italian flags hanging from windows and pubs. It must be an Italian holiday I thought. All the cheering when Italy scored didn't sound like Italian. Yah beauty, go on yersel son!


At one time almost every cafe and chipshop around where I lived as a kid was run by Italians, strangely all called Tony

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Iceblue

A good friend of mine has bought a book out called by george ,( I didn't even know he could right lol )

Any way he is the guy that dresses up as st george and travels the world watching England play football ( lucky buÂ£Â£&(@ he is in Brazil now)

If you fancy a good comical light read about the drunken tales of folowing England in van full of bear then worth a buy

Book is avaliable amazon , ebay etc etc

By george by David stanfield


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Just saw this in the random Leenks picture gallery for this week.....just about sums us up I suppose :lol: :lol: :lol: ....


----------



## Kutusov

Uhmmmm... Korea... :drool:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

England.......Febreeze, anyone? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adrian73

She appears to be smuggling a couple of footballs under that shirt.....or Wayne Rooney


----------



## luckywatch

Come on England. :thumbup:


----------



## Faze

Getting nervous, that's the problem with being sober....

COME ON ENGLAND!!!!


----------



## luckywatch

*Bugger.    *


----------



## Roger the Dodger

:lol: :lol: :lol: Have we lost yet?


----------



## Faze

Well we did better in Eurovision :threaten:


----------



## Kutusov

Roger the Dodger said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: Have we lost yet?


You're almost out but I think there's technically still a possibility of moving forward to the next phase.


----------



## mcb2007

I'm lost for words

Hang on hahaha


----------



## Alas

Am I alone in thinking the weak link (as everyone looks for) is not Rooney but Gerrard. Cost them two goals now in two games, corner kicks have been awful and his passing not what it used to be.

I thought he was a passenger against Italy and he just confirmed it against Suarez and company. No one seems to criticise him though???


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Kutusov said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: Have we lost yet?
> 
> 
> 
> You're almost out but I think there's technically still a possibility of moving forward to the next phase.
Click to expand...

If they don`t make it will the BBC stop showing the whole shebang so I can have News at Six back? :huh:


----------



## martinzx

Took me the most of the first half to get the VPN working, by the end of the 2nd half, I do not know why I bothered, what a load of $$$$$$


----------



## Kutusov

mach 0.0013137 said:


> If they don`t make it will the BBC stop showing the whole shebang so I can have News at Six back? :huh:


BBC used to be better anyway and you can't really rely on a single source for news anyway. A smartphone is actually a great help as I get the headlines and alerts in real time from sources like BBC, AP, RT, AFP, Washington Post, Reuters, etc.


----------



## mach 0.0013137

During the day I catch the news on Classic FM, I really can`t be bothered to listen/watch every other news broadcaster out there & anyway I like the BBC News at Six so there :tease:


----------



## mach 0.0013137

In light of the latest news I thought it might be a good idea to remind all those distraught England supporters that it`s *only* a game :wink2:


----------



## BondandBigM

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Roger the Dodger

'kin brilliant, Bond..... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Caller.

Alas said:


> Am I alone in thinking the weak link (as everyone looks for) is not Rooney but Gerrard. Cost them two goals now in two games, corner kicks have been awful and his passing not what it used to be.
> 
> I thought he was a passenger against Italy and he just confirmed it against Suarez and company. No one seems to criticise him though???


No you're right. He's been crap in both games and I would argue he's had a hand in 3 of the 4 goals we conceded.

Mind you, he's not the only one who's been crap. It's a sad reflection that yesterday some punters made Rooney our star man and he was crap! I mean, how many chances does he need to score a goal?

Henderson eh? Hmmpphhhh. He was also crap.

Baines - crap, Johnson - crap, Jaglielka - ha bloody ha. They named a song after him, called it 'send in the clowns'! Sadly that's 3 of our 4 defenders. Meanwhile, two far better defenders weren't even there. One's been sunning himself in Greece and the other's probably laughing out loud somewhere.


----------



## Foxdog

BondandBigM said:


> :lol: :lol:


Made my day with this :rofl2:

:fox:


----------



## RTM Boy

Caller said:


> Alas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Am I alone in thinking the weak link (as everyone looks for) is not Rooney but Gerrard. Cost them two goals now in two games, corner kicks have been awful and his passing not what it used to be.
> 
> I thought he was a passenger against Italy and he just confirmed it against Suarez and company. No one seems to criticise him though???
> 
> 
> 
> No you're right. He's been crap in both games and I would argue he's had a hand in 3 of the 4 goals we conceded.
> 
> Mind you, he's not the only one who's been crap. It's a sad reflection that yesterday some punters made Rooney our star man and he was crap! I mean, how many chances does he need to score a goal?
> 
> Henderson eh? Hmmpphhhh. He was also crap.
> 
> Baines - crap, Johnson - crap, Jaglielka - ha bloody ha. They named a song after him, called it 'send in the clowns'! Sadly that's 3 of our 4 defenders. Meanwhile, two far better defenders weren't even there. One's been sunning himself in Greece and the other's probably laughing out loud somewhere.
Click to expand...

All true...sadly.

For me the problem is fundamental; there are simply not enough English players working their way up through (all) the leagues, being developed. The more that come through, the greater the chance of talent being spotted and developed. Low volumes = little choice = less opportunity = medicority = the England team.

It's not simply about premier league clubs buying overseas players - there isn't the hunger amongst English players. Yesterday I lost count the number of times England's players were passed a ball and then stood there, ball at their feet, seemingly with no idea what to do with it. Did any of them show guts and determination? Inventiveness? Taking the initative? Apparently Gerrard was captain - did he do anything at all you'd expect of an England captain??? I don't need to answer that.

Also, some useful tips for aspiring England goal scorers; don't aim straight at the keeper - the aim of the game is to get the small white round thing (the 'ball') into the large white rectangular box thing (the 'goal').

I really hope gerrad and rooney are dropped for the Costa Rica game and they whoever else plays plays for pride. For once we really do have absolutely nothing to lose.


----------



## BondandBigM

As usual I'll stand corrected if I've got the wrong lad but was it Sturridge who couldn't stay on his feet, every time someone went near him he threw himself to the ground. And what's all this nonsense about on his wrong side or wrong foot. When I played a bit I had two feet and it didn't much matter which one I used or what side I was running down, I think its called practice. These guys are supposed to be the best of the best.

Pretty dismal showing.


----------



## Benzowner

In the cold light of a couple of days, I thought England were unlucky. The Uruguayan defender who handled the ball and was booked, should have had a second booking, and been sent off, when he took out our player by elbowing him in the throat, the ref must have seen it as he awarded the free kick. Had he been sent off, Uruguay would then have removed an attacker to sure up the defence. Alas, we can now all look forward to Christmas along with the Spanish :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov

Benzowner said:


> In the cold light of a couple of days, I thought England were unlucky. The Uruguayan defender who handled the ball and was booked, should have had a second booking, and been sent off, when he took out our player by elbowing him in the throat, the ref must have seen it as he awarded the free kick. Had he been sent off, Uruguay would then have removed an attacker to sure up the defence. Alas, we can now all look forward to Christmas along with the Spanish :lol: :lol:


Nha, that's a lame excuse... when a team plays well, it doesn't depend on such things, It might had made life easier but playing against 10 and winning is not exactly a merit of the team that plays with 11.

This WC is rubbish anyway and it's going to be worst in Quatar, unless the hole region goes to the dogs by the way things are playing in Iraq's flashpoint. Anyway, Portugal is going to join you and Spain tomorrow and that is going to be pretty embarrassing, playing against the US.

...who cares... the main European leagues and the Champions is still the place to watch football, the rest are just lame spin-offs.


----------



## luckywatch

*Breaking News*:

Rooney has said to Hodgson â€˜â€™Boss I donâ€™t know whatâ€™s right for me, on the left on the right or in the middle.

To which Hodgson replied â€˜â€™ for godâ€™s sake Wayne just pick a seat and get on the bloody planeâ€™â€™.


----------



## luckywatch

I just watched Gerrard, whom the media describe as broken; give his thoughts about Englandâ€™s performance. I like to take the Mickey out of scousers, and anybody else, but in all seriousness he should not carry the can. England did their best. Games could have gone either way. Lots of teams never qualified or saw the sights of Rio.

Anyway its only pride left against Costa, so *COME ON ENGLAND.*

The 710 just had to say pride comes before a fall. Typical really. I wonâ€™t be helping her in with the shopping again.

*COME ON ENGLAND.    *


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Watching football or paint dry? Hmmm, tough one that :yawn: :derisive:


----------



## mcb2007

Not missing the one man team Rooney are they, prob helpin his 710 to pack the 18 cases she took for the long weekend lol


----------



## mcb2007

Spoke to soon


----------



## Mr Cracker

What is with this Suarez guy? is he not being fed at home?

Mental just mental.


----------



## BondandBigM




----------



## luckywatch

I had to switch to ITV4 when I heard about the spare ribs. :yahoo:


----------



## Caller.




----------



## mcb2007

No thanks I've just eaten


----------



## Kutusov

:vampire:


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## mach 0.0013137

At 6pm I sat down to watch the News at Six on the BBC, but what do I find? More fecking football, so I switch over to BBC2 to see if it`s on there but no -* it`s fecking Wimbledon!!!*

*MORE RUDDY, FECKING, TEDIOUSLY BORING SPORT!!! :taz: :furious: *

& relax- ahhh, I feel so much better for getting that out of my system :beach:


----------



## RTM Boy

mach 0.0013137 said:


> At 6pm I sat down to watch the News at Six on the BBC, but what do I find?


What I used to find with the BBC Six O'Clock News was endless tales of misery and woe interspersed with self-interested pressure groups "warning that" in their opinion based on spurious so-called "research" something terrible might, possible happen at some point in the future...perhaps...if the government does or does not do something or other...all of it masquerading as "news"  . So I stopped watching it :thumbup: and now I'm so much more relaxed :yes:

There's always Dave to watch :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Not watched a game since Roy and the team went home.  Just thought I would have a look at Brazil V Germany tonight and Germany have scored 5 in 28 minutes. Just unbelievable. It's another level.


----------



## Faze

It's like watching Brazil play.


----------



## luckywatch

I bet mach is glued to the screen. :yahoo:


----------



## Mutley

Rolf Harris had a better defence than Brazil


----------



## Davey P

Blimey, 7 - nil to Germany and there's still 10 mins to go... What a sad day for footie...


----------



## RTM Boy

Do you know, strangely for some reason I suddenly feel so much better about England's performance. At least we didn't go 7-0 down with 10 minutes to go. Perhaps Brazil are playing for penalties... :lol:

There'll be some betting syndicate somewhere that's put Â£10 on Germany to win 7-0 and got odds of 1,000,000 to 1...mmmm...can anyone else smell fish that's gone off?


----------



## handlehall

RTM Boy said:


> Do you know, strangely for some reason I suddenly feel so much better about England's performance. At least we didn't go 7-0 down with 10 minutes to go. Perhaps Brazil are playing for penalties... :lol:
> 
> There'll be some betting syndicate somewhere that's put Â£10 on Germany to win 7-0 and got odds of 1,000,000 to 1...mmmm...can anyone else smell fish that's gone off?


in that case they have lost a ten-spot and Oscar had better start looking for a good place to hide!


----------



## luckywatch

Captain Rooney!


----------



## mcb2007

More like Micky Rooney


----------



## luckywatch

:yes: Tell that to the Vikings as the new captain just scored.


----------



## BondandBigM

luckywatch said:


> :yes: Tell that to the Vikings as the new captain just scored.


maybe but the rest was abysmal

The only good thing about that game was the boozer I was in......Â£2.75 for a double vodka red bull

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Hope poor Bill wasn't in there with you.


----------



## luckywatch




----------



## BondandBigM

luckywatch said:


> Hope poor Bill wasn't in there with you.


He decided to give it a miss, saving himself for the Scotland game. I've got a nice tartan jumper for him to wear when we go into the Lion's Den to watch it.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

We got to see that tartan jumper.


----------



## BondandBigM

luckywatch said:


> We got to see that tartan jumper.












He's not to happy about the idea especially given that he's English

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

BondandBigM said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got to see that tartan jumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not to happy about the idea especially given that he's English
> 
> :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

 My 710 loves him.


----------



## BondandBigM

luckywatch said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got to see that tartan jumper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's not to happy about the idea especially given that he's English
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My 710 loves him.
Click to expand...

She could dog sit for us when we go on holiday, I'll box him up and DHL him down. He's always up for a run out and he'd enjoy your walks, change from going to the pub.

:lol: :lol:


----------



## luckywatch

Switzerland tonight in a Euro qualifier for 2016. I know youâ€™re all as excited as I am.  Kick off 7.45 PM

Just to get us in the mood some traditional Swiss music. COME ON ENGLAND....... :thumbup:


----------



## luckywatch

*2-0*. 3 points in the bag. What a way to start a campaign. Dirty team the Swiss. Someone needs to sit them down and teach them the off side rule. :yes: They deserved a kicking at home and they got one. :tongue2: Captain Rooney! Captain Rooney!


----------



## luckywatch

England V San Marino tonight on ITV with the kick-off at 7.45. Anything other than a home win at Wembley is inconceivable. Letâ€™s hope the good captain gives it some.


----------



## luckywatch

Come on you lot. Must be some England fans on here. Kick-off at 5 on ITV now! :thumbup: Its Estonia and after getting 5 past San Marino we got to be on a roll.


----------



## luckywatch

Rooneyâ€™s goal was unbelievable.......... :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## handlehall

Fell asleep long before Rooney finally got one right.

one of Estonia's better players trying to stake a place in Blackpool's first XI !

Estonia down to 10 men and England still struggle.

England will qualify for 2016 and that is all.

England should batter sides like Estonia even away from home.

As a United fan I hope PSG really do waste their money on Rooney this transfer window, we have had the best out of him and to my mind he hasn't ever realy fulfilled his potential.


----------



## luckywatch

Fair pointâ€™s squire, nice to see an opinion, but we are top of the group; I gave up watching united when Fergie left. I only have eyes for the *special one* now. 

This is how the old boy does it.


----------



## luckywatch

3-1 today against Slovenia. :yahoo: Super penalty from Rooney against a tough keeper and 2 from Welbeck, job done. 

And next week we see off the Scotts........... :yes:


----------



## BondandBigM

Bill and I can't wait, his tartan coat is all washed and ironed and we are going to the Lions Den to watch it

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Faze

Av it.... They missed the celebration, but great goal.

In fact my second fav goal ever, my fav is below.


----------



## BondandBigM

"The ball broke back up the wing for Gemmill â€" who then took six of the best consecutive touches ever seen at a World Cup."

"One: he clipped the loose ball infield and away from Jansen.

Two: he turned and faced the goal.

Three: he nudged the ball past a sliding Krol, who was doing his best impression of Billy Wright circa 1953.

Four: he prodded the ball past another skittering slider, Poortvliet, to complete a Double Puskas.

Five: he took a touch to survey the scene, opening up his body towards the goal. And having embarked on this hectically baroque jig down the inside-right channel, it was time for touch

Six: a glorious dink over Jan Jongbloed, the floundering keeperâ€™s nipples about to plug into the turf, the ball drifting gorgeously into the net."






Good as he was Gazza wouldn't have lasted five minutes back in the day.


----------



## luckywatch

Really looking forward to this tonight. It must be over 10 years since. Hope I can hear the Pukka Pies over those Glaswegians! Come on England. I bet there will be some nerves jangling on both sides in Glasgow tonight. May the best team win.


----------



## Iceblue

It is only a friendly but feels like the World Cup finals good luck the Scott's , come on England


----------



## JoT

I know our leader enjoys his Manchester United but what do members think of Ole Gunnar Solskjaer taking over as manager? He had a good run as the temporary manager only because the players had decided to play after spending months being awkward and not trying with Jose Mourinho.

I think there are too many trouble makers in the dressing room with Pogbar as the ringleader, could the honeymoon period be over or coming to an end? Certainly Pogba's performance against Wolves (which Utd lost) was dreadful, he looked liked he didn't want to be on the pitch and the game against Barcelona, who didn't play well didn't go well.

I think poor old OGS will see his a*** at Old Trafford


----------



## JoT

Just watched the game against West Ham, Man U stumbled to a win, a penalty that wasn't a penalty, a West Ham disallowed goal and one which cannoned off the goalpost and a second (clearcut) penalty for Man U

Pogba looked disinterested, OSG looked worried

The team look like they have gone back into Jose Mourinho mode since OSG got the permanent job


----------



## JoT

3 - nil to Barcelona who hardly broke into a sweat

Pogba sulking all match again, Man Utd need to get rid of him, he's bad for the dressing room


----------



## kevkojak

JoT said:


> I know our leader enjoys his Manchester United but what do members think of Ole Gunnar Solskjaer taking over as manager? He had a good run as the temporary manager only because the players had decided to play after spending months being awkward and not trying with Jose Mourinho.
> 
> I think there are too many trouble makers in the dressing room with Pogbar as the ringleader, could the honeymoon period be over or coming to an end? Certainly Pogba's performance against Wolves (which Utd lost) was dreadful, he looked liked he didn't want to be on the pitch and the game against Barcelona, who didn't play well didn't go well.
> 
> I think poor old OGS will see his a*** at Old Trafford


 Can't argue with any of that. Pogba woke up for a few games under OGS, and there is no question he's one of their top players on his day, but I agree he just doesn't turn up for half the matches and for his money that is unacceptable. Not chasing loose balls, what's that all about??? He should never stop running all game long, at least Rashford has that going for him.

Even as a fan of the other side I quite like Solskjaer and wish him luck (just not against City!). That whole team was world class but learned some dreadful habits under Mourinho, Ole will have his work cut out now as he needs to trim the deadwood - lots and lots of deadwood - and bring in some hungry younger players.

How can a team as deadly as MU be so scared of running forward with the ball. I hated seeing them park the bus and defend (looking at you, Jose) with hundreds of millions of pounds worth of attacking power on the pitch. Negative football and it looks like it's quite hard to un-learn.

OGS was a shoo-in for that job after his run of results, but to be fair the timing of his appointment was no accident, with half a dozen easy games in a row and then a couple of coin flips (which they won). I'll judge him on next season, see what he spends, who he bins and whether they keep up the charge forward.


----------



## JoT

Lost 4 nil to Everton today OSG working out well then!

https://talksport.com/football/530941/everton-4-0-manchester-united-ole-gunnar-solsjkaer-champions-league-hopes-tatters/


----------



## Nigelp

That was an amazing result for Everton, though it looks like Man U might have another Ferguson as manager, who would have thought that.


----------



## JoT

Oh dear 1 - 0 to City

Pogba missing in action again

OSG out!



JoT said:


> Oh dear 1 - 0 to City
> 
> Pogba missing in action again
> 
> OSG out!


 2 - 0 to City


----------



## Iceblue

Love watching the prem as I don't support Anyone in it so very impartial on the premiership , Liverpool to win the league and man City , Tottenham and wolves deserve a spot in my opinion to Get top 4 positions , being a Luton town supporter and being relageted out of the football league 10 years ago , we are currantly top off league one and pushing full steam ahead toward the championship come on you hatters lol


----------



## it'salivejim

Who the heck is OSG? Do you mean OGS, as in Ole Gunnar Solskjær?

Tonight was the one and only night in my life that I wanted a Utd win. It's up to Burnley, Brighton and Leicester to help us now. :huh:


----------



## JoT

it'salivejim said:


> Who the heck is OSG? Do you mean OGS, as in Ole Gunnar Solskjær?
> 
> Tonight was the one and only night in my life that I wanted a Utd win. It's up to Burnley, Brighton and Leicester to help us now. :huh:


 :biggrin:

Huddersfield, Newcastle and Wolves is a tougher run-in as well


----------



## JoT

Same old same old - Pogba strolling about sulking, De Gea making mistakes and OGS like a rabbit in the headlights

Man Utd 1 -1 Chelsea


----------



## JoT

I see Man Utd finished their season ins style losing 2 - 0 to relegated Cardiff City



The OGS bubble has burst already


----------



## Caller.

That cost me my banker in 'I know the score' as well. I thought even the Mancs could beat Cardiff, but how wrong I was. Unless Ed Woodward spends a fortune next season, there is no hope for OGS and he'll be toast before Christmas.

I'm just hoping Abramovich can decide whether he's going to sell Chelsea or get behind them again, as we're just treading water at the moment.


----------



## JoT

Last 12 games Man Utd

LLLWLLWLLLDL

That's relegation form!



Caller. said:


> That cost me my banker in 'I know the score' as well. I thought even the Mancs could beat Cardiff, but how wrong I was. Unless Ed Woodward spends a fortune next season, there is no hope for OGS and he'll be toast before Christmas.
> 
> I'm just hoping Abramovich can decide whether he's going to sell Chelsea or get behind them again, as we're just treading water at the moment.


 Finishing third without impressing, shows the gap between City & Liverpool and the rest

As a Boro fan I am really not sure where we are heading, I think we did well finishing 7th

Even the Championship now requires big money and while Steve Gibson has been a fantastic Chairman his pockets aren't deep enough for current times


----------



## kevkojak

Who is going to go? They should get some decent money for Pogba, and he simply HAS to go - his work rate in that Cardiff game was shocking, even as a City fan I was cursing him.

Quite a lot more players are going to get their marching orders too, sadly. Seems a shame that such giants can fall so quickly. I still stand by the fact United had/have a great squad but they were totally ruined by Mourinho and his very negative tactics. MU have always been an attacking side, it's criminal to see them sit back and defend and it looked like Ole was the man to turn that back around.

Unless there is another miracle "class of 90" coming through the youth squad, I think MUFC will be pretty tame opposition for two or three seasons.


----------



## scottswatches

Luke Shaw was the players player of the year, 'Nuff said


----------



## kevkojak

scottswatches said:


> Luke Shaw was the players player of the year, 'Nuff said


 No, he's been voted the Manchester United fans "players player" of the season, probably because he finally went a year without injury. even so, means slightly less than fk all in this United squad sadly, I would struggle to pick a player scoring in the top half of the premier league.

I wouldn't trust most of this United squad to tie their own shoelaces, Let alone vote for player of the season.


----------



## scottswatches

kevkojak said:


> No, he's been voted the Manchester United fans "players player" of the season


 oh, sarcasm by poll :laugh:

As long as he is popular then United can stay away from Harry Maguire. Leicester finished 14 points behind United this year, but I wonder what the gap will be next year?


----------



## JoT

Oh dear, never mind, what a shame, I was so looking forward to Boro playing them next season :taunt:

Charlton 2 - 1 Sunderland

https://www.sunderlandecho.com/sport/football/sunderland-afc/sunderland-afc-news/sunderland-suffer-heartbreak-at-wembley-again-as-stoppage-time-winner-sends-charlton-athletic-to-the-championship-1-9789759


----------



## WRENCH

Seeing as it's other football thread,


----------



## JoT

@WRENCH at least you have had a modicum of competition this year from the other side of Glasgow


----------



## JoT

It looks like Derby County have blown it yet again in Championship play-off, Aston Villa 2-0 up, second looked like an own-goal from the goalkeeper


----------



## JoT

Referee gave a penalty to Liverpool after 23 seconds for hand ball, 1 - nil

That should liven the European final up a bit


----------



## BondandBigM

JoT said:


> Referee gave a penalty to Liverpool after 23 seconds for hand ball, 1 - nil
> 
> That should liven the European final up a bit


 My mate won't be happy, he sacked off his fully paid week in Vagas to go.

£1500 for a ticket and he had to go via Benidorm then on a train to get there.

He's not even from London. It's free on BT Sport YouTube channel

Silly boy

:laughing2dw: :laughing2dw:


----------



## JoT

JoT said:


> Referee gave a penalty to Liverpool after 23 seconds for hand ball, 1 - nil
> 
> That should liven the European final up a bit


 I was wrong, 1st half was poor


----------



## Nigelp

i'll tell my dad thanks


----------



## JoT

Well that was a poor game but well done Liverpool they have been the better team this season and deserved to win


----------



## JoT

I see there is an international tournament going on, what's that all about? :huh:

Another of UEFA's money makers?

Anyway it is England 1-1 Netherlands with a few minutes to go



JoT said:


> I see there is an international tournament going on, what's that all about? :huh:
> 
> Another of UEFA's money makers?
> 
> Anyway it is England 1-1 Netherlands with a few minutes to go


 Extra time :watch:

2 - 1 to the Netherlands, England messed up with a back-pass


----------



## JoT

3 - 1 Netherlands


----------



## JoT

Watched half an hour of the England v Scotland women's football

Dreadful, an over 40's pub team could have beaten them


----------



## BondandBigM

Proper football now instead of all that girly nonsense

:biggrin:

A few pints with the boy's beforehand and a coat just incase it rains



Boro last weekend and Sheffield yesterday. A poor crowd really just the diehards there but even though we are a Vanerama non league side still a decent pre season showing yesterday against Sheffield.


----------

